# Tottenham Hotspur FC 2013-14



## Zapp Brannigan (May 28, 2013)

Go on then, done it.

1st order of business, convince Gareth Bale to stay for at least this season.
2nd, buy a centre forward.  Benteke would be perfect, Negredo yep, David Villa not so sure on the style but still quality - basically anyone who will score goals.
3rd, get Sandro and Kaboul fit, like 2 top signings.
4th, Andros Townsend (gambling issues permitting) and Danny Rose back, good squad options.
5th, get rid of David sodding Bentley, how the hell is he still a Spurs player?
6th, let's win the title.

*COYS!!!*


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 28, 2013)

You'd better get us at least third or your name will be mud in these parts.


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2013)

I know its pointless reading speculation like this on shopping but this makes nice reading:
Andre Villas-Boas looking to splash out £45m for strike pair David Villa and Jackson Martinez
http://www.standard.co.uk/sport/foo...david-villa-and-jackson-martinez-8634131.html

More likely we'll lose Bale, wont sign anyone and end up slipping back to mid-table


----------



## DexterTCN (May 28, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 1st order of business, convince Gareth Bale to stay for at least this season....


Discussions have started.
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...llasboas-looks-to-splash-out-45m-8634860.html


----------



## DexterTCN (May 28, 2013)

hah!


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

How loathsome does Bale's moneygrubbing agent sound?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/29/gareth-bale-tottenham-hotspur-real-madrid


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

editor said:


> How loathsome does Bale's moneygrubbing agent sound?
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/29/gareth-bale-tottenham-hotspur-real-madrid


You think he'd say that without his client's consent?


----------



## Ted Striker (May 29, 2013)

A moneygrabbing football agent eh? Now I've seen it _all_!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2013)

Agent's only looking after Bale's best interests...which unfortunately do not lie with Spurs.


----------



## Corax (May 30, 2013)

Can't believe I was actually_ invited_ to start last year's thread and passed up the opportunity.  Now I've been muscled out by some whelp named after a thick misogynist in short shorts.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 30, 2013)

Corax said:


> Can't believe I was actually_ invited_ to start last year's thread and passed up the opportunity. Now I've been muscled out by some whelp named after a thick misogynist in short shorts.


 
It's probably cost us a CL place.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 30, 2013)

So named for my love of velour.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 3, 2013)

After a promising start is this thread now about to enter an early season dip in form?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 3, 2013)

Not if someone at the club spends some money.  Anyone watch the Brazil match last night for a glimpse of Tottenham's next great centre forward (for the past 8 transfer windows), Leandro Damiao?

Overlooked in favour of Hulk, Neymar and Fred.  Triffic.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 3, 2013)

The on-dit is that we won't be offloading Adebayor. I think I'm pleased about that. Just the off-chance that we'll get the player he was in the last few games makes it worth hanging on to him.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2013)

Front pages of the Spanish football papers today are saying Bale to Madrid for €100,000,000.

Has this actually happened?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 3, 2013)

It's mental on a lot of levels if true.  I hope beyond all hope that he stays, but there's no way Levy & co turn down a fuckton of cash like that.  

We could do a whole lot of "rebuilding" with that kind of money (hell it's at least 1 stand of a new stadium) but i'd still rather have the player.  Broken record time but we're 1 top centre forward and a bit of extra squad depth away from a seriously good side, no guarantee any of the cavalry signed up as replacement will turn out any good for us.


----------



## Cerberus (Jun 4, 2013)

Its inevtitable that Bale wont be in a Spurs shirt come August. The games started last week with his grubby agent's public utterances.

We were discussing this at work yesterday and doubting whether £50m would fully compensate us - the value of his goals and his all round talismanic qualities far outstripping the combined worth of the two or three mediocre (in comparison) players we might bring in with the fee. HOWEVER - best part of £100m is another matter and as pointed out above an amount Levy (or anyone else) couldnt turn down.



Hats off to ZB for starting this thread so early too. I used to post a fair bit in the days of LC. Now I am a lurker and have waited in vain over the last few seasons to launch myself into orgiastic end of season on-line celebration and general lauding it over our local rivals.............only to be bitterly disappointed. Well, I cant wait forever.....



COYS


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 6, 2013)

So then, things starting to happen at WHL.

Baldini (ex-England staffer on Capello's watch) has left Roma and is likely to turn up at Spurs as Director of Football, or Technical Director, or whatever the hell his job title will be.  Basically the guy in charge of recruitment - AVB picks the first team players, Baldini goes out and gets them at 11.59pm on August 31st or doesn't at 12.01am on September 1st.

Apparently Baldini tried to get AVB in at Roma, and also tried to get in Leandro Damiao.  

So...







Do the maths.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd put it on the Arsenal thread, but they haven't got a 13-14 one yet and the old one is old and a bit quiet.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 6, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> the old one is old and a bit quiet.


 
My mate on Yewtree says it's usually the old, quiet ones.


----------



## Corax (Jun 16, 2013)

We signed up a new academy player last week. 

He's a right back. 

Called Kyle Walker-Peters. 

I kid you not.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jun 16, 2013)

oh noes!

PSG escalate interest in Tottenham Hotspur manager André Villas-Boas >> Guardian


> The French champions are seeking a replacement for the Real Madrid-bound Carlo Ancelotti and have been in dialogue with Villas-Boas's agent, Carlos Goncalves, to sound out his client's availability. The Spurs manager has two years to run on his contract at White Hart Lane, but PSG have been made aware of a buy-out clause in the deal, set at around £10m, and are now understood to have prioritised the 35-year-old having been frustrated in their attempts to secure Guus Hiddink's release from Russian club Anzhi Makhachkala.
> 
> It remains to be seen whether Villas-Boas, who has been on holiday, is indeed tempted to swap the Premier League for Paris having recently expressed a desire to start a second season at the same club for the first time. His, after all, has been a whirlwind managerial career to date having already taken in spells at Académica, Porto and 256 days at Chelsea. Yet the prospect of taking over at one of the richest clubs in world football may yet prove too enticing, and reports in France have even suggested PSG, backed by the lavish wealth of the Qatar Investment Authority, would aspire to reunite Gareth Bale with the Portuguese should his appointment be secured.
> 
> Tottenham would resist the latter's departure, though they may be rendered helpless with Villas-Boas should the French club trigger his release clause and the head coach decide to leave.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/psg/next-permanent-manager

Would seem to suggest that no-one really has a clue.


----------



## Corax (Jun 16, 2013)

AVB loves us.  Fuck all chance of him jumping ship.


----------



## Corax (Jun 16, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/psg/next-permanent-manager
> 
> Would seem to suggest that no-one really has a clue.


 
I'd have thought Mancini would be clear favourite.  Not according to the odds though...


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2013)

£17m for Paulinho reported as having been agreed tonight.  

I've seen little of him myself, but the descriptions of his play I've read are pretty promising... 

If AVB's going to play a 433, then a midfield of Sandro, Dembele and Paulinho sounds a bit awesome.  Bale, a top new CF, and one of Siggy, Lennon etc ahead of them, and it's starting to look like a formidable lineup B-)


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 22, 2013)

Sandro, Paulinho, Dembele is a brilliant midfield with good balance to it;  nominally it's Sandro holding, Paulinho as box-to-box and Dembele getting forward, but they're all built like tanks & good footballers with it.  Been watching the Confederations Cup, Paulinho's been excellent so far - not the flashiest but important to Brazil because he's disciplined to let the forwards play.

Not a trio to let the likes of Arsenal's tippy-tappy wusses run around them


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2013)

If we can team Sandro up with Paulinho, Bernard, and Leandro*, the White Hart Lane crowd can be the first EPL team to sing "It's just like watching Brazil" with any justification.

*which we won't of course, but it's silly season so hey


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 22, 2013)

Good to see the buys coming in early this year; hope there's a similarly impressive striker on the way though.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Good to see the buys coming in early this year; hope there's a similarly impressive striker on the way though.


 
Don't jinx it!  Unlikely to be finalised until after the Confed, so nothing certain til then...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 22, 2013)

Corn fed? What's Chirpy got to do with all this? Is he in charge of negotiations now?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> If we can team Sandro up with Paulinho, Bernard, and Leandro*, the White Hart Lane crowd can be the first EPL team to sing "It's just like watching Brazil" with any justification.
> 
> *which we won't of course, but it's silly season so hey


 

Bring back Gomes I say.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Bring back Gomes I say.


 
He's not actually _gone_ anywhere yet...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 22, 2013)

So what's missing then?  How do we go from 5th to leaving Arsenal behind/challenging the big boys?

Lloris​​Walker Kaboul Vertonghen Ekotto​​Sandro​Paulinho -------------​------------- Dembele​Bale ---------------------------- Lennon​Ade/Defoe​​Friedel, Naughton, Dawson, Caulker, Rose, Parker, Holtby, Carroll, Sigurdsson, Townsend, Dempsey, Defoe/Ade, + maybe Huddlestone if he's not gone to Fulham or someone like that.​​That's a seriously good first 11.  Maybe a few holes in the backups, but nothing major.  Are we really only a good centre forward away from trying to win the league?​


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 22, 2013)

It does indeed look lovely, apart from Defoe. Why have you got Lennon on the left and Bale on the right?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 22, 2013)

Bale will never be a winger again, he's too good as a forward.  AVB's favoured formation seems to be a 4-3-3, and signing Paulinho would suggest that, Bale would need to be an "inside forward" to get the goals out of him.  See Southampton, Sunderland, West Brom late last season for how effective he can be coming in from the right onto his left foot.

Might not be ideal for Lennon, but it could work.  We might even see a few more goals from him if he's coming inside in a similar fashion.


----------



## Silva (Jun 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> AVB loves us. Fuck all chance of him jumping ship.


 
That's what I thought in 2011


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 28, 2013)

Interesting day in gambling terms.  

Many bookies have stopped taking bets on us signing Paulinho, amongst reports that the deal is done barring a signature to come after the Confed cup 

Odds on Gareth Bale staying have plummeted, in to 4/9 with Skybet (from 4/5) and i've seen as low as 1/3 elsewhere 

A week ago, 9/1 to sign Benteke with Liverpool 7/2.  Now us 7/2 clear favourites 

David Villa now 1/4 to sign for us - reported that terms are agreed and he wants the move, just a fee to agree with Barcelona (and they want the wages off the books given Neymar plays his position) 

If those 4 all happen, i'll shit the bed.


----------



## Corax (Jun 28, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Interesting day in gambling terms.
> 
> Many bookies have stopped taking bets on us signing Paulinho, amongst reports that the deal is done barring a signature to come after the Confed cup
> 
> ...


 
When you put it like that, fookin ridiculous. Chances of all three of those signing are literally fuck all.

Paulinho looks done, barring someone like Chelsea being last minute cunts (see Oscar for details).
Benteke I think highly unlikely. The type of player we need, and a decent prospect, but Levy's no mug and never going to shell out the prices being quoted for such a big risk.
Villa I find equally unlikely unless Levy's got a card up his sleeve. High wages, diminishing resale value, and not the out-and-out CF we need.

I wanted Ricky van Wolfswinkel. Eight million? Norwich? The guy has the best name in the universe FFS!


----------



## Corax (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I just came a little bit.


> *Tottenham have promised me Gareth Bale won't be sold this summer reveals transfer target Paulinho*
> 
> Confederations Cup hero Paulinho can’t wait to sign for Tottenham - because he has been told Gareth Bale is staying at the London club.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 28, 2013)

Benteke would be my first choice centre forward.  1 season doesn't make him worth the silly money quoted to anyone else, but it does to Aston Villa - whatever they get for him (if he's sold of course) has to cover buying a replacement and also the risk that his replacement won't be as good as him; a very real risk given that Villa can't just go and buy a ready made £15m established player 'cos their reputation is pretty much in the gutter at the moment.  Similar situation to Bale really, he's worth far more to us than his realistic price tag. 

Easy to say when it's not my money, but i'd still go for it at £20-25m (ish).  Someone like Michu might suffer from "2nd season syndrome", he was brilliant last year but his style (and others similar) can be found out by defenders who learn his movement.  Doesn't apply to Benteke - no matter how much you study and learn his style, he's bigger, stronger, faster and more powerful than you.  Can finish too.

David Villa, i'd love it.  Michael Carrick became an £18m player alongside Edgar Davids, Adebayor & Modric were world beaters alongside van der Vaart.  It's not just how good they were, it's the impact they have on a club as a whole.  Villa is still that good - we created all the chances in the world last season but relied on 30 yard belters from Bale to actually score.  Coupled with the 100,000 shirts that will shift with his name on the back, even if it's not a typical Levy signing I could still see it happen.


----------



## Silva (Jun 29, 2013)

Corax said:


> I wanted Ricky van Wolfswinkel. Eight million? Norwich? The guy has the best name in the universe FFS!


 
That's Jan Vennegoor of Hesselink. Who has unfortunately retired,

Trust me you don't want him. His ability to miss goals on the clear was a running joke during his time on Sporting. He's probably better than what he generally played around here (basically started scoring once the season was lost and he already had the Norwich move penned in), but I think he struggles greatly under pressure.


----------



## Corax (Jul 1, 2013)

Halilović.

Yes please.

Added extra as won't be 1st team for a bit, but damn what a prospect...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 1, 2013)

It's a hell of a lot of coin for a club with a first team squad still in need of some attention.  Paulinho £17m, Villa maybe £8-10ish, £16m on these 2 Croats - I guess we can rule out another £25m for Benteke then!


----------



## Corax (Jul 1, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> It's a hell of a lot of coin for a club with a first team squad still in need of some attention. Paulinho £17m, Villa maybe £8-10ish, £16m on these 2 Croats - I guess we can rule out another £25m for Benteke then!


 
If we paid more than £10-15m for Benteke I'd be highly  anyway.

Good 1st season, but that's it so far. Remember Andy Carroll?

I wouldn't take the quoted Croat cash as gospel either. The club president has a record for exaggeration.

£17m for Paulinho's a risk worth taking. The extra TV money means there should still be plenty for a striker.

The Croatians should be on a different balance sheet - investments for the future. ILWT....


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 1, 2013)

Paulinho appears to be done now.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 1, 2013)

Mint.  Officially the 3rd best player at the Confed Cup, Neymar and Iniesta not being bad company to keep.

I know nothing about the 2 Croat kids, but the attacking 1 looks the business from the obligatory YouTube compilation (yeah yeah, I know).  All left foot playing from the right, scores some belters and can't half dribble.  A senior cap for Croatia aged 16 is not to be sniffed at.


----------



## Corax (Jul 1, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I know nothing about the 2 Croat kids, but the attacking 1 looks the business from the obligatory YouTube compilation (yeah yeah, I know). All left foot playing from the right, scores some belters and can't half dribble. A senior cap for Croatia aged 16 is not to be sniffed at.


 
From the vid you've seen, reminiscent of anyone...?

Fucking spooky tbh IMO...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like Modric, plays like Messi.  I'll take somewhere in between as being OK.


----------



## Corax (Jul 6, 2013)

Paulinho done, and Villa looking increasingly likely.

I'd not be surprised to see them both 'presented' at the new kit launch.

Paulinho's an amazing deal tbh. Man City paid £30m for Fenandinho. Levy's paid only slightly more than _*half*_ that for a player 4 years younger, ahead of him in the Brazilian pecking order, more highly regarded in his home country, and by all accounts just _better. _Lots of those commenting from Brazil have rated the guy as the national team's second most important player after Neymar.

4-3-3 with the midfield trio Sandro, Paulinho and Dembele? That's pretty fucking tasty in anyone's book.

Bale, Villa, and Lennon/Siggy ahead of them? That's not looking bad either...

Back four's already damn good, and Lloris is the best in the world as a sweeper/keeper afaics.


----------



## agricola (Jul 8, 2013)

Villa to Atletico Madrid

for £4.4 million


----------



## Corax (Jul 8, 2013)

agricola said:


> Villa to Atletico Madrid
> 
> for £4.4 million


 
I was highly sceptical about this one if I'm honest.  He would have been _great_ for a couple of seasons, but at his age with his wage demands it would have been the _opposite_ of Levy's usual signings.

Hopefully Bobby Soldier or Benteke or someone is lined up...


----------



## Epico (Jul 8, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if a formal bid for Villa was never made by Tottenham & it was all newspaper talk.

Would have liked to have seen him in the Premier league though.


----------



## Corax (Jul 8, 2013)

*New kits...*

*



*






Home kit's fucking horrible.
Away kit's a decent design, but I fucking hate it when we dress like fucking Coventry.

Not impressed.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 8, 2013)

We should have got Villa to sign before he saw the new kit and fled to Madrid in horror. Loris looks like a highlighter.


----------



## Silva (Jul 8, 2013)

I think they're decent. Particularly in a year every adidas team is apparently on Teamwear kits or, well _Liverpool_.


----------



## Corax (Jul 8, 2013)

Good Spurs kit


----------



## chieftain (Jul 9, 2013)

I like both kits, not to fussy, bit retro with a nod to the classics!


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 9, 2013)

Sod the kit....just LOOK at Hugo's face/stance...Like he's auditioning for an 80's BBC sitcom about a permanently disappointed and camp character


----------



## Silva (Jul 9, 2013)

Giving a second thought, they look a bit too much like the England Euro 2000 kit


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 10, 2013)

I must say I quite like the kit (sponsors logo apart). A nod to the Edwardian gent I think...

Have seen talk on here of Benteke but hadnt seen the press reports (tbh all ive really paid attention to of late is the Lions tour and now the Ashes). Saw a report this morning on Goal.com though stating that Spurs wont meet the £25m asking price......

Quite right too..


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 16, 2013)

A lot more talk of Benteke now on the fora, this time at £18m or so with chunky sell-on rights.

Also, I had a very disturbing dream last night that Spurs had appointed Kevin Keegan as manager. Everybody except for me seemed to welcome the news. I haven't been able to shake it off all day.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 23, 2013)

Another winger granted but a good one: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/chadli-deal-agreed-210713/

Paulino + Chadli + ?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 23, 2013)

Soldado is the new Benteke, who was last week's Damiao.  

In other news, Marca have published a front page confirming that Bale has agreed to join Real for a nice round 100,000,000 Euros.   To go with their previous front pages (some recent, some not) claiming "done deals" for:

David Villa
Franck Ribery
Sergio Aguero
Wayne Rooney
David Silva
Edinson Cavani
Radamel Falcao
Carlos Tevez

All of whom have been excellent for Real Madrid, haven't they?


----------



## Silva (Jul 23, 2013)

Apparently the new thing is Rooney goes to Chelsea, United empties their bank account and asks a fiver from a bloke in a pub for Bale.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 28, 2013)

Bale? 

€100m???


----------



## TruXta (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for taking some heat off Liverpool.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 28, 2013)

Sell Bale and then get in a bidding war with Arsenal for Suarez. Could get his price up to 60 millions.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 28, 2013)

Soldado is done apparently.  If anyone's got a few bob lying around Skybet are still offering 1/10 on him signing, even though a Valencia director tweeted a while ago that he's on his way


----------



## stupid kid (Jul 29, 2013)

Apparently Bale is 'distraught' at not being able to move to Real Madrid. For almost 100m, Levy's banking an awful lot on Bale continuing in his current path.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/27/gareth-bale-real-madrid-tottenham-hotspur


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2013)

Levy's a fool not to take it, he's not going to make that much from Bale by keeping him, he let's down Bale because there's nothing more for him to learn at Spurs, he lets down the team because they've grown to depend on Bale and that's not good.

Unless he thinks he'll get a better offer next year.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 29, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Levy's a fool not to take it, he's not going to make that much from Bale by keeping him, he let's down Bale because there's nothing more for him to learn at Spurs, he lets down the team because they've grown to depend on Bale and that's not good.
> 
> Unless he thinks he'll get a better offer next year.


From Levy's point of view I doubt he'll go down in value that much in a year, if at all - might as well get your contracts worth.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 29, 2013)

unless of course he does a Dean Ashton


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2013)

£100m is a huge amount of money. Bale might be a great player but I would have sold. 

RVP, Suarez and Bale were the top scorers last season. Liverpool are holding out for £50m for Suarez who is a player who scored more (and dived less) than Bale. If Spurs sold at over £80m they could buy 4/5 great players and not leave all their eggs in one basket.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 29, 2013)

Levy's just driving up the price, surely?

From a business risk point of view, they should take the money. To not take that cash on an asset that could get damaged on the first day of the season and not play for months/ever again is crazy.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 29, 2013)

That said, even as a Gooner, I'd agree with the article I read somewhere, that Bale going is bad for English football. Massive transfers out bring money in, but discourage big signings in. Is the Premier League attractive to international stars?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> That said, even as a Gooner, I'd agree with the article I read somewhere, that Bale going is bad for English football. Massive transfers out bring money in, but discourage big signings in. Is the Premier League attractive to international stars?


Not as much as it was - witness all the big names going to Germany, France and Italy.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 29, 2013)

There is a point at which a player becomes far too valuable to keep.

I'd happily sell him for £80m+. No way you can't risk injuries/drop in form on that sort of money.

RM are twats, sell Bale but include a Fabregas-esque clause on the resell. We'll take him and Modders for 40m in 3 years time.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone think that Real Madrid have genuinely offered £80+ mil?  Player swaps are in the papers every day but very rarely happen (Ibra for Eto'o is about the only really high profile one I can think of) so the £55m + Coentrao and Di Maria is clearly bollocks, and there's no way on this green earth that they'll come straight in with a world record, cash up front offer.

If they've offered anything at all (which I doubt) it'll be in the forties, which should get a pretty short answer.  They're not interested in buying him now, they're playing the summer long game trying to get Bale to "Do a Berbatov".  If the general consensus among fans is "ooh, £85m, sell him at that price!" (and Levy's not dumb, he'll want to know what he can and can't get away with wrt the fans) then Real have won because Bale's for sale; everything afterwards is haggling over the price.  If consensus is still "fuck off Real Madrid, you're a bunch of scummy tapping up wankers" then he stays.


----------



## Silva (Jul 29, 2013)

TBH I think this is just Marca shit-stirring to sell papers (they had Bale a "done deal" about what, five times?) and Real playing along because they lost out on Neymar and need to show the fans they're working hard on one-upping Barcelona. Like you said, they'll probably go around €40M cash, and add some player they're trying to offload like Coentrão (around €30M release clause, but real value is barely over half) and if Levy accepts, claim "victory" over Barcelona. If he doesn't, "Spurs were unwilling to quickly set up a deal, and with the market closing we had no choice but drop negotiations", even if they were the ones half-assed into it.


----------



## deadringer (Jul 29, 2013)

Very much doubt anyone would pay 80mill for Bale, he's good but not 80mill good! What would that put Ronaldo's price up to?!

Similar kind of price to Suarez is more realistic, 45 perhaps, and at that price I reckon he's more use to us where he is.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 31, 2013)

Caulker moving to Cardiff apparently for in excess of £8m.  What the fucking fuck, we're down to SuperJan, Dawson and a returning-from-an-eternity-out-injured Kabs.  Surely some movement there - there's a highly rated Romanian kid (Chiriches, sp?) been heavily touted, but I wouldn't mind Vertonghen's Belgium and former Ajax mate Toby Alderweireld.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 1, 2013)

Soldado signed, subject to medical.  Knowing our style he'll probably turn out to have a leg missing.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2013)

deadringer said:


> Very much doubt anyone would pay 80mill for Bale, he's good but not 80mill good! What would that put Ronaldo's price up to?!
> 
> Similar kind of price to Suarez is more realistic, 45 perhaps, and at that price I reckon he's more use to us where he is.


having "the best player in the world" brings in extra money and prestige - plus the kudos of having an ex-spurs player <priceless


----------



## Corax (Aug 1, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Caulker moving to Cardiff apparently for in excess of £8m. What the fucking fuck, we're down to SuperJan, Dawson and a returning-from-an-eternity-out-injured Kabs. Surely some movement there - there's a highly rated Romanian kid (Chiriches, sp?) been heavily touted, but I wouldn't mind Vertonghen's Belgium and former Ajax mate Toby Alderweireld.


 
Just got back from hols and very pleased to see Bobby Soldier on the books.  Not entirely convinced by the price tbh, but fuck it, at least we've signed a feckin striker.

And then I see that we've let the best young defender in the league, and future England captain, go for virtually naff all.  Leaving us with just three CBs, one of whom (despite being utterly brilliant pre-injury) doesn't count because the last time he played we were in black & white.

How very, _very _Spurs.  

Here's to spending the next three years pleading that Levy '_signs a fucking striker centre-back'..._


----------



## Corax (Aug 1, 2013)

_Hey! I've finally found the corner piece to that sky section of the jigsaw!_

Great! Well done!

_Thanks! Umm.... what are you doing?_

I'm just taking this completed corner section of random shrubbery and throwing the pieces on the floor.  Why?  Is that a problem?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 3, 2013)

Lordy! Decent goal from the Monaco right back, though replays suggest Lloris should have done better (near post). To be fair, you would have thought it was going across goal from there for someone to get on the end of.

ITV4 if anyone wants to watch


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2013)

Lot of money, £26m. Can't help but have a little look on YT to see what he's like...

Now, I know videos can be edited to make someone look great, but bear in mind that it's _*comprehensive*_ from last season:


> Roberto Soldado is a 28 year old Spanish footballer who plays for Valencia CF. This video shows *all of his goals (penalties not included), assists and overall play from International friendlies/qualifiers, Confederations championship, the Spanish National cup and 1st division* of 2012/13 season.


 
Admittedly, it doesn't show anything he fucked up...

But at the least I'd put money on him winning GotM at least once next season. Lad certainly likes a volley!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 7, 2013)

I reckon today would be a good day to put out the final, very loud "BALE NOT FOR SALE" placard.  

Suarez has taken about £10m off his price tag with that interview published today - his position at Liverpool is untenable.  Surely can't play for Liverpool again, whoever bids the most will get him and given the current situation I think £40,000,002 might just be a high bid.  REAL, LOOK.  GREAT PLAYER, A WHISKER OVER £40M!!!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuss made by print media over giant billboard of Gareth Bale in Time Square being removed - some.
_Publicists - "we were so happy with the response during the 2 week run we ran it for another 2 weeks"_

Fuss made by print media over removal of Gareth Bale from the official Spurs Twitter page - lots.
_Picture also contained Seattle Sounders' forward Clint Dempsey_

Spurs Membership pack for the season, sent out today:
_




_

Expected fuss:  meh.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, Etienne Capoue, previously thought Cardiff bound - nope, £8.6m to us.

You guessed it, centre midfielder.  Or more pleasingly, also regularly a centre back.  And good.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Fuss made by print media over removal of Gareth Bale from the official Spurs Twitter page - lots.


 
@SpursOfficial's piss-take responses to that were actually pretty amusing - for a usually poker-faced corporate twitter account.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2013)

> Apparently as a result of that partnership agreement we signed with Real last season (or whatever it was), they would publicly pursue Bale this season lauding him as one of the best players in the world. As a result Tottenham would have "the best player" in the PL, increasing viewers from around the world, especially in America where Spurs are already very popular and where Bale is the poster boy for the PL.
> 
> Wishful thinking I know, but it does make sense as there as been nothing concrete to support the claims. Also, the apparent bids for Bale have been ridiculous, and it wouldn't surprise me if Levy orchestrated such a clever marketing ploy.
> 
> Either way, whatever happens as a result of this has gained huge advertising for both Bale and Tottenham. Tottenham are creating (or at least trying to create) a global brand, starting with the US, and Bale is central to that, which further reinforces my belief he will be at Spurs come September.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 8, 2013)

Must be true, I wondered what was in it for us with this special partnership - as i see it they unsettle and buy our best players, and we get, er not quite as much as the papers were saying!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 10, 2013)

ITV4 now, friendly vs Espanyol.

Today is a good day.  Paulinho, Soldado and Chadli start, and 2 more brilliant new signings on the bench - Kaboul and Sandro.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh a number 9, how i've missed you... I already love Bobby Soldado.  No goal yet but non-stop, clever movement - work rate the anti-Adebayor, smarts the anti-Defoe.


----------



## Corax (Aug 10, 2013)

Why haven't we scored yet? Sodado's rubbish.  We're blates getting relegated.  AVB out!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 10, 2013)

Penner!!!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 10, 2013)

Bobby to take...

YEAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Corax (Aug 10, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Penner!!!


 
Aye.  Not very satisfying though - wasn't a foul IMO.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 10, 2013)

A Spurs player ended up on the floor in the area, of course it was a penalty.


----------



## Corax (Aug 10, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> A Spurs player ended up on the floor in the area, of course it was a penalty.


 
Remind me how many pens we were awarded last season...?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 10, 2013)

Remind me how many we should have had.


----------



## Corax (Aug 10, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Remind me how many we should have had.


 
More than we got, that's for fucksure


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 10, 2013)

Damn straight.

Chadli's got a nice touch on him, impressive.  Get the feeling he might be one of those who looks great in a team doing well but disappears when it's all gone to pot.  Hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## Corax (Aug 18, 2013)

Champions' League, here we COOOOOMMMMMMMEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

COYS!!!


----------



## deadringer (Aug 18, 2013)

Gareth who?


----------



## Dandred (Aug 18, 2013)

Wasn't the most comprehensive performance against a newly promoted side.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2013)

deadringer said:
			
		

> Gareth who?



Yeah  massive result against tough opposition today. Fair play to Spurs, guaranteed top 4 with or without Bale


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll take it.  Kaboul with a few more minutes easing back into fitness, Sandro another week closer, first goal in anger for Bobby, Lennon and Walker looking sharp together and Dembele bossing it.  Not the best overall, but 3 points in the bag, 3 points ahead of Arsenal already.  Yep


----------



## deadringer (Aug 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yeah  massive result against tough opposition today. Fair play to Spurs, guaranteed top 4 with or without Bale


 

Irony my friend, irony.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 19, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I'll take it. Kaboul with a few more minutes easing back into fitness, Sandro another week closer, first goal in anger for Bobby, Lennon and Walker looking sharp together and Dembele bossing it. Not the best overall, but 3 points in the bag, 3 points ahead of Arsenal already. Yep


 

I thought Danny Rose looked strong on the ball, he has bulked up a fair bit, and some good work from Siggy, all in all good to get 3 points under the belt and some confidence, I remember the shaky start to last season. Think it was West Brom first game at home, we were dire and it didn't inspire much confidence for the season ahead.


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2013)

deadringer said:


> I thought Danny Rose looked strong on the ball, he has bulked up a fair bit, and some good work from Siggy, all in all good to get 3 points under the belt and some confidence, I remember the shaky start to last season. Think it was West Brom first game at home, we were dire and it didn't inspire much confidence for the season ahead.


 
I liked Rose before, and I still like him now. Some Spurs fans seem determined to underrate any defender since King that we've not signed from abroad though. See also Dawson, Caulker.

Lloris MoM for me. Best keeper in the prem. I can't think of any other goalie I've seen much of that can play the sweeper-keeper role with such confidence and ability.

And he probably won't even hit his peak for another four years.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 19, 2013)

Lots of positives.  I didn't even mention Paulinho (MOTM) and Capoue who looked excellent when he came on.  In fact, the only thing missing really was someone to do the unexpected, take 2 or 3 players out of the game and generally turn workmanlike into a bit special.  

If only we had someone like that on the books...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 19, 2013)

Scott Parker officially off to Fulham, where he will give 360%.


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Lots of positives. I didn't even mention Paulinho (MOTM) and Capoue who looked excellent when he came on. In fact, the only thing missing really was someone to do the unexpected, take 2 or 3 players out of the game and generally turn workmanlike into a bit special.
> 
> If only we had someone like that on the books...


 
Yep.

Bale apart, Tom Carroll's the only player of that type we have.  Not seen him myself but I get the impression that Willian's not really a locksmith, more a power/pace merchant.  We're also being linked quite heavily with Christian Eriksen and Eric Lamela.  Don't know if either of those fit that kind of role...?


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Scott Parker officially off to Fulham, where he will give 360%.


 
Hope he does well there.  Our player of the season the one before last, and the best RAF fighter pilot lookalike in the league.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 19, 2013)

When I had my ponytail cut off for charity, I took a picture of Scotty into the hairdressers (sellotaped on my collecting bucket) and said "I want that haircut".

True fact (although it turned out more a Jan Vertonghen).


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> Yep.
> 
> Bale apart, Tom Carroll's the only player of that type we have. Not seen him myself but I get the impression that Willian's not really a locksmith, more a power/pace merchant. We're also being linked quite heavily with Christian Eriksen and Eric Lamela. Don't know if either of those fit that kind of role...?


 

Lamela does.  He's absolutely rapid, left footed - in fact, if we wanted to replace Bale with Bale, he's the closest we'll get.
Eriksen doesn't have the same pace, but he's very clever and likes a trick.  More like replacing Van der Vaart than Bale.
Willian is very good from the little i've seen (CL really, not much of a follower of Ukrainian &/or Russian football) but seriously expensive.  Power and pace fits the current model for our team, but like I said I want someone a little bit different.

Sod that actually.  I want to keep Bale.


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Lamela does. He's absolutely rapid, left footed - in fact, if we wanted to replace Bale with Bale, he's the closest we'll get.
> Eriksen doesn't have the same pace, but he's very clever and likes a trick. More like replacing Van der Vaart than Bale.
> Willian is very good from the little i've seen (CL really, not much of a follower of Ukrainian &/or Russian football) but seriously expensive. Power and pace fits the current model for our team, but like I said I want someone a little bit different.
> 
> Sod that actually. I want to keep Bale.


 
I'll have the first two then please.  And Bale as well.


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2013)

Halilovic would certainly fit the bill, and looking likely atm.  Not going to be a first team starter for a couple of seasons though, so more a long-term solution...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 20, 2013)

One of the BBC sport team has tweeted that deals are in place for both Willian and Lamela.  "Anyone would think they're about to come into some money" he says.

If Bale stays, we've a whole lot of money to find but we're going to win the league.  By a mile.  Over to you, Mr Levy


----------



## deadringer (Aug 20, 2013)

We could have splashed out 20-25mill beginning of last season on a top striker and been done with it. This year we have gone the other way, broke our record transfer twice, added some others, and are still being linked with some top talent.


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> One of the BBC sport team has tweeted that deals are in place for both Willian and Lamela. "Anyone would think they're about to come into some money" he says.


 
Not saying Bale's staying - I don't believe anyone outside of Bale, Levy and their inner circles has an answer to that in fact - but the above doesn't really make a lot of sense.  We've already spent £60m, and broken our transfer record.  The most convincing account of this I've read is that Lewis wants CL, is confident in the way Levy/AVB have performed together (both on the pitch and financially), and has basically agreed to fund what they need to hit that top four.  Lewis is a massively rich guy, so he can easily afford this kind of investment if he thinks it's worth it.  Add in the big increase in TV cash - especially for the top performers - this season, and none of the spending *necessarily* has to be dependent on Madrid coughing up a massive wad.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 20, 2013)

Soldado 26m, Paulinho 17m, Capoue 9m, Chadli 7m = £59m spent

Caulker 9m, Huddlestone 5.25m, Dempsey 6m, Parker 3.5m = 23.75m recouped

Net spend £35m-ish. Most of the above prices are estimates based on 'net chatter, so could a few mil either way.

Willian would push that to £65m which is a lot, really a lot. There is still the possibility of someone like BAE going, which would take that back into the high 50s with probably Fryers stepping up to a first team role. With Chadli and Bale able to play centre forward, there's also the less-likely but still possible departure of either Defoe or Ade - maybe AVB sees something in Kane as an outside choice? He scored a hat-trick for the U21s the other night, confident lad.

50m+ is still a huge amount by our standards, but it might be a big statement of intent; it's offset slightly against the increased TV money from BT and increased prize money, and could be offset further still by a quieter transfer window next summer barring the departure of one Mr G. Bale. That's if the gamble hasn't paid off - if it has, it's money repaid in spades and then why would he want to leave?

Less hopeful than I have been, but it could still happen as an outside chance. Just imagine the team we could put out (and the squad in reserve) if we keep him - and he's still a hero, no bridges are burned if he comes back.


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Soldado 26m, Paulinho 17m, Capoue 9m, Chadli 7m = £59m spent
> 
> Caulker 9m, Huddlestone 5.25m, Dempsey 6m, Parker 3.5m = 23.75m recouped
> 
> ...


 
There's more spending to come though, which has to be factored in.

Caveat - all of the below is based on internet rumour, so might be way off. I'm not _*totally*_ credulous though lol.

I expect to see a full back signed for a start, as Benny lulz ain't coming back (sadly. luvs Benny). Likely to cost more than we'll recoup through BAE. If it's Coentrao, a *fuck* of a lot more. Like, £8-10m more.

Ade will probably go. And we'll probably let him go for not very much, to get those wages off the bill. AVB will want to have another striking option. Bobby's first choice, JD our impact striker a la Solskjaer, and the HurriKane is a development player. One I hope we do develop FTR - he could be the next Teddy IMO. If Bobby Soldier gets injured, Andre's going to want a solid and reliable (as opposed to hot/cold JD) 90-minute striker with experience to call on. £7-11m a conservative estimate I reckon.

Willian's looking increasingly likely - and that'll be big dollar. £20m?

That still leaves us short of a locksmith, a creative attacking player. Another big outlay which I'm anticipating will be done by 02/09. Based on Eriksen's transfermarkt valuation plus a sweetener, let's say £18m.

Whilst I'm not saying all of this will happen, I'd expect a fair proportion (or equivalents) to take place *ir**regardless* of whether or not Bale goes. Lewis/Levy/AVB know they have an opportunity to break the stranglehold this season, given Lollerpool's decline, Fergie's retirement, Arsenal's unfathomable self-harming, and new managers at the top three. It's now or never, time to go big or go home.

Willian I would expect to see competing with Azza, so if Bale goes then Lemala's on the cards. You gave me that info yourself in terms of style - but rumours today have been backing that by saying that this is the one deal that's dependent on Bale going. If Bale goes, Lala's his replacement - but the rest we're after even if he stays.

I have _*never ever*_ known a transfer window like this at Spurs. I remember big signings, like Jurgen, Ginola, Gazza. But one marquee signing and a few minor additions, prospects, or gambles has been the best to hope for ever since I started following El Tel's team. This is huge. Levy's built the club properly, honourably, decently. Done things the right way, not the Chelski/Citeh way. And now it looks like Lewis is ready to put his confidence in that and invest big. This could be the start of a fucking magnificent era for our club.

Then again, we might lose out on the CL by GD on the final day of the season because of a dodgy penalty, and end up in the wafer again. That would be _much _more Spursy.


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2013)

Have you lot never heard of FFP?


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2013)

tommers said:


> Have you lot never heard of FFP?


 
Interest free loan from Lewis wouldn't be affected by FFP - yet...


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2013)

Corax said:


> Interest free loan from Lewis wouldn't be affected by FFP - yet...



Eh?  It's to do with wages.  You can only increase your wage bill by £4 million if it is over £52 million.

You've just signed most of western Europe so I'm wondering how you're doing that without increasing wages by more than 80k a week?

I know you've got rid of Parker, caulker et al but still....


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Eh? It's to do with wages. You can only increase your wage bill by £4 million if it is over £52 million.
> 
> You've just signed most of western Europe so I'm wondering how you're doing that without increasing wages by more than 80k a week?
> 
> I know you've got rid of Parker, caulker et al but still....


 
Dunno the details, but I've read the interest free loan line in a few places.  Is FFP's introduction phased maybe?

Either way, Levy's kept our house in order financially better than any club in the country really, so I'd be pretty confident he has the new regs covered.


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2013)

Corax said:


> Dunno the details, but I've read the interest free loan line in a few places.  Is FFP's introduction phased maybe?
> 
> Either way, Levy's kept our house in order financially better than any club in the country really, so I'd be pretty confident he has the new regs covered.



Yeah, you're probably right.  

FFP has nothing to do with how much money you have.  It's about wages and not making a loss.

You can increase your wages to £52 million if it currently less than that, and by £4 million if it is over that.  There's something there about "increased commercial revenue" and I think you can keep a portion of transfer profits (not revenue.)

You're also limited to how much of a loss you can make.  Point deductions if you fuck up.

Just trying to bring you back down to earth while you contemplate the new spurs galacticos.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah, you're probably right.
> 
> FFP has nothing to do with how much money you have. It's about wages and not making a loss.
> 
> ...


 
I don't think that's right. The £4m figure is explicitly linked to the new TV money, not the FFP rules. If you can show you've increased your income from other sources then you can increase wage bills as much as you like, as long as your overall loss isn't outside what FFP allows.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 21, 2013)

Why can't it just be "you earned this amount of money as a club, that's how much you're allowed to spend"?

Rhetorical question, obviously...


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah, you're probably right.
> 
> FFP has nothing to do with how much money you have. It's about wages and not making a loss.
> 
> ...


 
Good point about it being wage-based. Cos even if we broke even on transfer fees with the Bale sale, our wages will certainly have gone up, although maybe not by such a huge amount as you'd imagine when you look at a couple of the names sold:

Potential or done additions - Paulinho, Bobby Soldier, Chadli, Capoue, Willian, Lemala, Coentrao
Probable or done sales - Bale, Parker, Thudd, Caulker, Benny, Ade, Dempsey, Bostock (remember him?) + plus some younguns. Oh, and David Bentley, our previous record signing. 

But...

Our wage structure was much _much_ tighter than any of the other clubs around us, and had been kept low for a number of years. So I expect there's a fair bit of breathing room for increasing it.


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2013)

Only if it was under £52 million last year, otherwise... £4million.

I can't imagine it was, but I'm not sad enough to check.


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Only if it was under £52 million last year, otherwise... £4million.
> 
> I can't imagine it was, but I'm not sad enough to check.


 
No, it was in the 90s.  But I thought it was something to do with wages as a proportion of something?


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Only if it was under £52 million last year, otherwise... £4million.
> 
> I can't imagine it was, but I'm not sad enough to check.





Corax said:


> No, it was in the 90s. But I thought it was something to do with wages as a proportion of something?


 
In fact, if what you've posted is correct then it's fucking mental, as it penalises top ranking clubs that have been financially sound over the reckless ones, and practically guarantees that the existing disparity will remain!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 21, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think that's right. The £4m figure is explicitly linked to the new TV money, not the FFP rules. If you can show you've increased your income from other sources then you can increase wage bills as much as you like, as long as your overall loss isn't outside what FFP allows.


 
*cough*


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Only if it was under £52 million last year, otherwise... £4million.
> 
> I can't imagine it was, but I'm not sad enough to check.


 


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> *cough*


 
Right.  You two just fucking sort it out and then let me know which of you's correct on this.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 21, 2013)

spurs have made some great signings, willian is a great player....got to make top 4...meanwhile utd are wrapping up more official partners


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> spurs have made some great signings, willian is a great player....got to make top 4...meanwhile utd are wrapping up more official partners


 
You can buy our partnership agreement with Real Madrid off us if you like...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2013)

Bale in Madrid tomorrow then?


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> *cough*


Yeah, I said about commercial income.  

http://www.financialfairplay.co.uk/financial-fair-play-explained.php


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah, I said about commercial income.
> 
> http://www.financialfairplay.co.uk/financial-fair-play-explained.php


 
That should also include Matchday income - basically anything beside TV revenue.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2013)

I bet Southampton are pleased they took £3m instead of a 25% sell on clause


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That should also include Matchday income - basically anything beside TV revenue.



Or interest free loans from shady Bahamian investors.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Or interest free loans from shady Bahamian investors.


 
He been our shady investor for years. Better the devil you know and all that shite.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah, I said about commercial income.
> 
> http://www.financialfairplay.co.uk/financial-fair-play-explained.php


 
Should West Ham fans be lecturing anyone on finance rules at all (Biscuit/porno/Tévez and Mascherano etc and all that)


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Bale in Madrid tomorrow then?


 
Looks like it.  And Will.I.Am, Cointreau, and Llama arriving at the Lane.

Bit quiet on Eriksen though... Come on Levy, get your cash out FFS!


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Should West Ham fans be lecturing anyone on finance rules at all (Biscuit/porno/Tévez and Mascherano etc and all that)



Informing chief, not lecturing.

And times have changed, stop living in the past.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 21, 2013)

Talks with Coentrao have broken down, apparently.  So that £93m cash + the player might have to nudge over the £100m.

Real don't have huge cash reserves, they're borrowing from somewhere.  Levy's a genius - if they miss a single payment we won't need a new stadium because we'll own the Bernabeu.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 21, 2013)

Corax said:


> In fact, if what you've posted is correct then it's fucking mental, as it penalises top ranking clubs that have been financially sound over the reckless ones, and practically guarantees that the existing disparity will remain!


 

It's why I am not convinced FFP is such a great idea. Without outside owner investment how can a club ever hope to crash into the established order?
Man City have replaced Liverpool in'the big 4' with a combination of outside investment and Liverpool's decline from the season they sold Alonso. Arsenal are now looking vulnerable to the next tier of clubs, and a bit of owner investment (hopefully ours) could see that 'big 4' change again.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 21, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Talks with Coentrao have broken down, apparently. So that £93m cash + the player might have to nudge over the £100m.
> 
> Real don't have huge cash reserves, they're borrowing from somewhere. Levy's a genius - if they miss a single payment we won't need a new stadium because we'll own the Bernabeu.


dunno about this deal, but Caja Madrid gave them interest free loans for the Ronaldo/Kaka deals. The degree of backdoor state subsidies in Spanish football would have UEFA coming down like a ton of bricks if it was anywhere else...


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2013)

deadringer said:


> It's why I am not convinced FFP is such a great idea.



It just seems to perpetuate the status quo as far as I can see, except maybe allowing clubs like Norwich and Southampton to catch up a bit.


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm laughing like fuck at the Willian drama.

We tried to sign him in January.
Then Liverpool had a chat this window.
We had a chat also.
Liverpool fans accused us of copying their scouts, lol.
Willian laughed at Liverpool, clubs agreed terms, personal terms agreed, Willian passed a medical at Spurs.
Willian at Spurs, in the office preparing to sign the contract.
Kia Whatsisface's phone rings, with an offer from Chelsea.
SkySports gets wind, Skybet changes the odds dramatically, Twitter and Spurs forums go in to meltdown.
Odds slowly swing back towards Spurs over the course of a few hours.
Spurs forums tracking the odds and twitter like rabid dogs.

Odds are currently:

Chelsea 1/1
Spurs 1/1

So essentially, no one has a fucking clue what's going on.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 22, 2013)

Andros Townsend is better.  In fact, he's better than Bale.  FACT.  Toasted Dinamo Tbilisi, another couple for Bobby as well.  Result.

I want Willian to sign (MOAR BRAZILIANS!) but if it came to a choice of him or Lamela, Lamela please.  His brother has tweeted that Lamela's a Spurs player already - quickly deleted, but telling none the less.

Either way, Chelsea already have about 36 attacking mids/2nd forwards/wingers.  Almost twice as many as us.  Spending £30m+ just to keep Will.I.An away from us?  We've got the cheaty twats rattled.


----------



## SLK (Aug 22, 2013)

I taught Andros Townsend. He's always been one-dimensional (ie pace) but that's something that's really hard to defend against. He's also the most driven footballer I've taught (Ben Chorley, Dwight Gayle being the other professionals). He'll make it at Spurs in my view and displace Lennon either this season or next.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 22, 2013)

SLK said:


> He'll make it at Spurs in my view and displace Lennon either this season or next.


 

There's room for both.  Both can play on either flank and we'll play a lot of games.


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2013)

SLK said:


> I taught Andros Townsend. He's always been one-dimensional (ie pace) but that's something that's really hard to defend against. He's also the most driven footballer I've taught (Ben Chorley, Dwight Gayle being the other professionals). He'll make it at Spurs in my view and displace Lennon either this season or next.


 
U75, we have our very own "ITK"!!!  

Seriously though, that's interesting/encouraging to hear.  What age was he when you knew him SLK?  Did you teach him footie/PE, or just his teacher for other stuff and watched him play?

I hope we hold on to him.  The way he's developed in the last 18 months he could well keep some of these 'big signings' on their toes and push them for starts.  Turned himself into much more of a goal threat than he used to be.  If he gets the exposure, should certainly be on the plane to Rio.

And you never know, maybe in three years' time Real will be offering us £150m for his services!  Bale was written off by many people not very long ago - fans have short memories though...


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> There's room for both. Both can play on either flank and we'll play a lot of games.


Big season for Lennon though.

He either makes that final leap and rounds out his game, or he's going to be surplus to requirements.  I hope it's the former, he's been a fantastic and loyal yiddo.


----------



## SLK (Aug 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> U75, we have our very own "ITK"!!!
> 
> Seriously though, that's interesting/encouraging to hear. What age was he when you knew him SLK? Did you teach him footie/PE, or just his teacher for other stuff and watched him play?
> 
> ...


 

Taught him Maths, but until 16 I knew him. Went to see him v Spain in about the 4th game at the new Wembley - but he was dropped from the previous game by England (because Spurs had insisted on it as they'd dropped him because he was suspended from school - good on Spurs) - so he didn't get his place back and hence came on for the last 9 minutes and had a mare (sliced a shot for a throw is all I can remember). Jack Rodwell scored the only goal in that game.


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2013)

SLK said:


> Taught him Maths, but until 16 I knew him. Went to see him v Spain in about the 4th game at the new Wembley - but he was dropped from the previous game by England (because Spurs had insisted on it as they'd dropped him because he was suspended from school - good on Spurs) - so he didn't get his place back and hence came on for the last 9 minutes and had a mare (sliced a shot for a throw is all I can remember). Jack Rodwell scored the only goal in that game.


 
He was dropped for England because he'd been twatting around at school?

Brilliant.   

Are you allowed able to get away with saying what he got suspended for?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 22, 2013)

Was he much of a mathematician then? Can he count higher than Kyle Walker, for instance?


----------



## SLK (Aug 23, 2013)

Corax said:


> He was dropped for England because he'd been twatting around at school?
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> Are you allowed able to get away with saying what he got suspended for?


 

He had a fight. He was suspended more than once.


----------



## SLK (Aug 23, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Was he much of a mathematician then? Can he count higher than Kyle Walker, for instance?


 

Very 'able' student - well capable of A grades if he'd knuckled down, but by Year 11 it was clear all his eggs were in the football basket.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2013)

I literally just started supporting Spurs 4 weeks ago, looks like i picked a good time eh? (no technical talk please i don't have a clue)


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> I literally just started supporting Spurs 4 weeks ago, looks like i picked a good time eh? (no technical talk please i don't have a clue)



. You'll fit right in.  Just make up some foreign sounding names and go on about how great they are even though you've never actually seen them play.

Talk about players as if they come round your house every day.

Sit in a corner and rock slowly back and forth whilst hugging yourself and crying cos you've just realised that you're a soulless automaton following a team built on empty promises, shattered dreams and horrifically immoral business practices.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> . You'll fit right in. Just make up some foreign sounding names and go on about how great they are even though you've never actually seen them play.
> 
> Talk about players as if they come round your house every day.
> 
> Sit in a corner and rock slowly back and forth whilst hugging yourself and crying cos you've just realised that you're a soulless automaton following a team built on empty promises, shattered dreams and horrifically immoral business practices.


 
is this about premiership football in general?


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> is this about premiership football in general?



Yes, but more Spurs specifically.  They're worse.

Actually fuck it, it's about life man.


----------



## Corax (Aug 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> . You'll fit right in. Just make up some foreign sounding names and go on about how great they are even though you've never actually seen them play.
> 
> Talk about players as if they come round your house every day.
> 
> Sit in a corner and rock slowly back and forth whilst hugging yourself and crying cos you've just realised that you're a soulless automaton following a team built on empty promises, shattered dreams and horrifically immoral business practices.


 
Useful lesson for rutabowa.

Above, is what's known as a "Hammer".

Like the tools they are primitive, blunt objects.

And like the inflatable squeaky ones, they inspire much mirth.


----------



## Supine (Aug 23, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> I literally just started supporting Spurs 4 weeks ago, looks like i picked a good time eh? (no technical talk please i don't have a clue)



Just get ready for arsenal to ruin your international dreams at the end of the season


----------



## deadringer (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm already braced for it.


----------



## Corax (Aug 23, 2013)

Supine said:


> Just get ready for arsenal to ruin your international dreams at the end of the season


 
I'm not sure Spurs are eligible for Rio.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Corax (Aug 23, 2013)

Gingerman said:


>


 
Is that an _*official*_ Arsenal press release?


----------



## Dandred (Aug 23, 2013)

Is Bale off yet?


----------



## Corax (Aug 23, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Is Bale off yet?


 
Nope.  Definitely staying.







Erm... nothing to see here.  Move along.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 23, 2013)

No fucking way!  



> Chelsea have agreed a £30m deal to sign attacking midfielder Willian from Russian club Anzhi Makhachkala, subject to a work permit hearing.
> 
> The 25-year-old Brazilian was close to joining Tottenham after having a medical on Wednesday.
> 
> But it is understood Chelsea made their move at around 18:00 BST on Thursday, with a fee and personal terms agreed within 24 hours.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 23, 2013)

Sadly, having given it a bit of thought I think Jose has played a blinder here.

(1) it mucks us up
(2) Rooney won't move to Chelsea for cash now, it's too late in the window.  However, if Chelsea were to offer up Juan Mata as an exchange, it could happen.  Jose thinks that Willian + Rooney is better than Mata & £30m burning a hole in Abramovic's pocket - and i'm inclined to agree with him.


----------



## Corax (Aug 23, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> No fucking way!


 
Catch up petal!


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Sadly, having given it a bit of thought I think Jose has played a blinder here.
> 
> (1) it mucks us up


 
Not necessarily.

I know it's very easy to say this now, but I wasn't convinced of his value. I was *prepared* to be convinced, but more than a tad sceptical. He's also destined to cause shit for any club he signs for in the future. Recent events aside, he's from fucking Anzhi, and his agent (not an agent, honest guv) is Kia. Recipe for trouble.

We've already got as strong a team as we did last year, even once Bale is unveiled at RM. Soldado, Paulinho, Capoue - plus the returns of The Beast and Kaboom - make us a bigger threat than before. A player like Willian might tip the balance and make us *better* - but he ain't the only card on the table. If we get hold of a couple of Lemala, Eriksen, Damiao, Pjanic, plus Coentrao (a done deal IMO given BAE/Bale news), then we're going to be a very, very solid prospect. Lemala, Eriksen, Damiao for example, I think would make us stronger over a season than Willian plus Damiao. Willian was fucking pricey, and probably would have called time on the spending as a final marquee signing. As it stands though, I'd not be surprised to see a greater sum invested.


----------



## tommers (Aug 24, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> No fucking way!



http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/23/tottenham-chelsea-willian

"Incandescent" 



> "We thought we had a deal and the player had even had a medical. We then heard that Tottenham were trying to speak to the player. I can't say I am happy about it but I believe in Karma and what goes around, comes around."


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking much better in the last 10 of the 1st half.  Starting to click a bit more.  It's going to be inconsistent until late September with all the new faces - just hope we don't drop too many points as they work each other out.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 25, 2013)

Ref's got a tenner on 0-0.  Outside the area my fucking arse.


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2013)

Bale, shmale.  We've got Townsendinho.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 25, 2013)

Dean Sturridge lol.  Dive, yer talking out of yer arse.


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2013)

Corax said:


> Bale, shmale. We've got Townsendinho.


Prescient.  



Zapp Brannigan said:


> Dean Sturridge lol. Dive, yer talking out of yer arse.


 
Damn straight.  I'm quite happy to admit it when Spurs players dive, and was critical of Bale when he did so.  But that was no dive.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 25, 2013)

My stream is a bit crap, but it looked like back foot taken out.


----------



## aylee (Aug 26, 2013)

Tottenham claim to be considering separate offer to Real Madrid's offer of £100 squadillion, or whatever it is.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23841998

Yeah, right.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 26, 2013)

Make of it what you will.  Skybet yesterday suspended betting on Bale, this morning they opened again at 1/40 to join Real, now it's 1/12.  Still pretty much a dead cert in bookies terms but there must have been serious cash laid against for that much movement and now there are rumours that a (massive, huge, GINORMOUS) contract is back on the table from Spurs and is being considered.

Want him to stay, don't expect him to, hope for at least one more to come in as a replacement.  

Although wouldn't it be nice to throw in a surprise selection for the NLD.
Tannoy: "Number 8, Paulinho"
(Cheers from crowd)
"Number 9, Roberto Soldado"
(Cheers)
"Number 11, Gareth Bale!"
(New stadium needed - roof comes off, Wenger spontaneously combusts.  Arsenal forfeit game.)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 26, 2013)

You forgot Lamela and Hulk...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 26, 2013)

Would be difficult to spring a surprise with Hulk.  He's not exactly subtle.


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2013)

Would like Lamela.  Extremely unconvinced about Hulk.

Wicked name though.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like Hulk for the lols.  Runs through people rather than around, cuts inside and belts it as hard as he can.  What's not to like?


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I'd like Hulk for the lols. Runs through people rather than around, cuts inside and belts it as hard as he can. What's not to like?


 
The price, given what you get for it.  I felt a bit like that about Willian, but far more so about Hulk.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 26, 2013)

Price shmice.  £90m we're getting.  Perhaps.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 26, 2013)

It's not your money. Joe Lewis made it from his bureau de change, and why should anyone care if he wastes it on random Brazilians?


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> It's not your money. Joe Lewis made it from his bureau de change, and why should anyone care if he wastes it on random Brazilians?


 
Cos it'll likely still be spent, and I reckon it could be spent better.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 26, 2013)

Just Lamela or Bale for me.  

I like the style with 3 behemoths in the middle of the park and Soldado up front.  I've always been a huge fan of Lennon, Townsend looks mint so far and Chadli has got a lot of potential and brings something a bit different on the left; between them we can cope with at least one of the support forwards, we just need someone a bit special to play the other.


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2013)

Aye.  Locksmith required, a playmaker.  Tom Carroll as understudy too - the lad's quality.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 26, 2013)

Or Juan Mata btw.  I've long said that if Mata were quick he'd be the best in the world, he's that good.  A lot like RvdV.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2013)

Eh-o!!!!


----------



## CosmikRoger (Aug 28, 2013)

I hope he's as good as people are saying, I've never heard of him 'til the transfer window and I've certainly never seen him play. I'd never heard of Capoue either and he only loses out to Sandro in beastliness cos he doesn't sport a wicked hair/beard combo 
Crazy time to be a Spurs fan, buying loads of players, winning and expecting to win football matches but playing, let's be honest, rather turgid stuff.
I'm sure AVB will get it to click, and hope for a finish as top London club, maybe even  ahead of one of the Manchester clubs, would settle for finishing in our rightful place above the Woolwich Wanderers, but secretly fear that it'll all go tits up with a third of the season remaining.
COYS


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 28, 2013)

another £30m player signed


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 28, 2013)

Just Eriksen, Chiriches, Hulk and Coentrao to wait for now, then.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't wait for monday in front of sky sports news.  As Spurs fans it's what we live for.

Lamela is quality.  I haven't watched much Serie A over the last 12 months or so but Roma are my Italian team (dating back to the teams of Batistuta, Balbo, Fonseca, Montella, Totti - Football Manager team of choice!).  Still a little bit raw but there's so much there to work with.  Plays left wing or 2nd forward so should fit very nicely - could play just off Soldado, with width on the right from Lennon or Townsend and loads of space for Rose (Coentrao?) to move into.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2013)

SmellyGusset said:


> I hope he's as good as people are saying, I've never heard of him 'til the transfer window and I've certainly never seen him play. I'd never heard of Capoue either and he only loses out to Sandro in beastliness cos he doesn't sport a wicked hair/beard combo
> Crazy time to be a Spurs fan, buying loads of players, winning and expecting to win football matches but playing, let's be honest, rather turgid stuff.
> I'm sure AVB will get it to click, and hope for a finish as top London club, maybe even ahead of one of the Manchester clubs, would settle for finishing in our rightful place above the Woolwich Wanderers, but secretly fear that it'll all go tits up with a third of the season remaining.
> COYS


 
I've seen no more of him than you - but a few Spurs fans were touting him as the best possible like-for-like replacement for Bale a long time before it became obvious we were seriously after him.  Zapp Brannigan said pretty much that on here, but after that I had a bit of a search of footie forums and found others giving the same opinion going some time back.


Silas Loom said:


> Just Eriksen, Chiriches, Hulk and Coentrao to wait for now, then.


 
I'd rather pass on Hulk to be honest.  Wrap the other three up though, and we're top three - on paper.

I say 'on paper', because of the Man United effect.  They won the league last season despite having a team sheet featuring quite a lot of '_meh_'...

We've yet to see how much of it was down to Fergie, and how much is some weird voodoo.

Either way, this window is going to take a fair bit of backing up by AVB.  Spend like we have - no matter that net will be lower after Bale goes - and failure to get 4th will make us a fucking laughing stock...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2013)

Who have you got if Soldado gets injured?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 28, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Who have you got if Soldado gets injured?


 
Hulk, Damaio, Defoe. Oh, and Harry Kane just in case.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2013)

So... Defoe


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Who have you got if Soldado gets injured?


 
The HurriKane.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 28, 2013)

Lamela can play up front too, as can Chadli.  Defoe is still an England international striker, Adebayor hasn't left yet, Kane...  None are Soldado, but we'd manage.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 28, 2013)

Interesting point on Adebayor.  At training today he spent the entire session sat in a golf buggy.

To me that says he turned up like a good boy but wasn't going to risk an injury.  Moving?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 28, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Moving?


 
Inconceivable that he isn't.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 28, 2013)

Can someone translate? I'm afraid it's all heth eth eth eth Chris Waddle boutros-boutros ghali to me.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 28, 2013)

I think it says "Daniel Levy, he's actually a Bond villain".


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 29, 2013)

> I think at £105m you can still build a very decent club with substantial owner funding but you have to do it over time, not in a season."
> _Richard Scudamore, Premier League_


 
Bale going, Spurs challenging for title, good luck!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 29, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Can someone translate? I'm afraid it's all heth eth eth eth Chris Waddle boutros-boutros ghali to me.



We already knew that Gareth Bale looked like a Bond villain and was the toughest negotiator in football, and now he's angry. Angry because... [bale stuff]


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 29, 2013)

Hope that Holtby isn't squeezed out too much by Eriksen. Ever so good today and liked the Klinsmann homage.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 29, 2013)

Holtby may have played himself into starting the NLD.  Sigurdsson's done OK as playmaker but Holtby was top tonight and he was brought off early, probably to keep him fresh (same applies for Townsend and Walker).  

Also, Tom Carroll's going to be a special player


----------



## Corax (Aug 29, 2013)

Pants Man said:


> Bale going, *Spurs challenging for title*, good luck!


 
Steady on now.  Nowhere near that.  Cementing top four hopefully.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 30, 2013)

£100m spend to qualify for champions league, manCity did it with even more money and still failed to progress beyond the group stage, It is one tough competition.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 30, 2013)

I know football isn't as simple as "sell player X for £10m, buy player Y for £10m" but we'll have a net spend of almost exactly 0 though when Bale finally goes. Wages will have gone up but some decent sized wages have disappeared too - Gallas, Bentley, Huddlestone & Parker were all on decent money and Bale's wages alone will fund several incoming.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 30, 2013)

Well put!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...misery-from-which-there-can-be-no-parole.html


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 30, 2013)

chieftain, good article.  My one complaint is you made me read the fucking Torygraph 

Just a little game on Sunday.  

I expect Lloris; Walker Dawson Vertonghen Rose; Capoue; Paulinho Dembele; Townsend Soldado Chadli (although I want to find a spot for Lewis somewhere after his performance last night).  That's 6 players who weren't with us last season so all could come down to how much the players have developed as a team in a short time - Arsenal know each other as well as they can, what with their no signings (Flamini lol) but I think even the most one eyed of Arsenal fans would swap their 11 for ours right now.

46-1 to Spurs I reckon, AVB to get royally pissed off at conceding from a set piece so extra training all round on Monday.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 1, 2013)

Lamela as a sub, presumably on for whichever of Chadli or Townsend looks less convincing after a hour or so, but no Eriksen. And the hubcap enthusiasts have left us needing a two goal margin to finish top.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Nonononononononoononooooo!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 1, 2013)

Compare the benches. This game will be won in the last ten minutes. Lamela and Holtby will come on fresh.

Admittedly a better left back would have been helpful.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2013)

Silas Loom said:
			
		

> Compare the benches. This game will be won in the last ten minutes. Lamela and Holtby will come on fresh.



Quoted for the record


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Admittedly a better left back would have been helpful.


What happened to that nippy Welsh fella you had? Always thought if he improved defensively he could have been handy in that position.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> What happened to that nippy Welsh fella you had? Always thought if he improved defensively he could have been handy in that position.


Never quite made the grade unfortunately.  Think he's going on loan to QPR or someone this season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Never quite made the grade unfortunately.  Think he's going on loan to QPR or someone this season.


Such a shame when they don't push on and apply themselves and make good on that early promise 

Not sure anyone deserves a loan spell at QPR though


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Holtby on for Dembele as soon as fucking possible please...


----------



## Batboy (Sep 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Such a shame when they don't push on and apply themselves and make good on that early promise
> 
> Not sure anyone deserves a loan spell at QPR though


Isn't Harry Redknapp on loan there from Portsmouth?


----------



## Balbi (Sep 1, 2013)

Batboy said:


> Isn't Harry Redknapp on loan there from Portsmouth?



No he's fucking not


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

nothing about being 1-0 to the arsenal? for shame


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

I predicted 3-1 before the match.

Just need the 3 now.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> I predicted 3-1 before the match.
> 
> Just need the 3 now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm sorry, this is my fault. I put three Spurs players in my Fantasy Football team this week.

Really, I'm very sorry


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm sorry, this is my fault. I put three Spurs players in my Fantasy Football team this week.
> 
> Really, I'm very sorry


could you put more in next week?


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Dandred said:


>


Shut up you arsehole.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> could you put more in next week?


You can fuck off n'all.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Someone lend me a badger.  I want to cull something.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> could you put more in next week?


Three player limit I'm afraid.

Oh thank christ, I thought Defoe was coming on for Soldado, but he's staying on. Still a chance for him to score a penalty


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:
			
		

> Someone lend me a badger.  I want to cull something.



Oh hi?


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Oh hi?


Hold still......


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

Last 15, not looking good for AVB


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

AVB OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

Where is Bale?


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

Did you spend the money well?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> You can fuck off n'all.


there's more chance of me fucking off than of your mob winning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Did you spend the money well?


£86m of sour grapes


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Did you spend the money well?


Yes.

Six of the starting line up weren't at the club last season.  This was always going to be a danger.

Also no creative presence until we nabbed Lala and Eriksen.

Fuck off, they're not excuses, they're _reasons_.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> there's more chance of me fucking off than of your mob winning.


Either will do.






_*zing*_


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Lloris is secretly one of the X-Men.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

It's one fucking game! Losing 1-0 away at the start of the season is not a fucking crisis


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's one fucking game! Losing 1-0 away at the start of the season is not a fucking crisis


Stop under-reacting!

We need a total clean out and restructuring of the squad, along with getting rid of AVB and bring Redknapp back in.

Oh, and we need to get David Bentley back too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Either will do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neither will happen


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Stop under-reacting!
> 
> We need a total clean out and restructuring of the squad, along with getting rid of AVB and bring Redknapp back in.
> 
> Oh, and we need to get David Bentley back too.


better christian gross than redknapp


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> better christian gross than redknapp


Joint managers - Gross/Ramos dream team.  

Redknapp can be media spokesman.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

they think it's all over



it is now 

so much for your new galaxy of "stars"

back to your normal mid-table mediocrity


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

Bastards. Couldn't score one measley goal between the three of you, eh?


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Lamela looks fucking class.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bastards. Couldn't score one measley goal between the three of you, eh?


they couldn't score in a brothel


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> they couldn't score in a brothel


They could, but your [insert female relative] put them off their stroke.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> They could, but your [insert female relative] put them off their stroke.


pisspoor. top four? top half if you're lucky.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> pisspoor. top four? top half if you're lucky.


Team's not gelled at all yet, and was totally lacking creativity (eg Lamela, Eriksen) - but you really think your mob are going to be better after ours have got to know each other?  Lol


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Team's not gelled at all yet, and was totally lacking creativity (eg Lamela, Eriksen) - but you really think your mob are going to be better after ours have got to know each other?  Lol



Probably. Bale out is irreplaceable. There wasn't much in it last year when you had him. No matter who you get in, you're not as good.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Probably. Bale out is irreplaceable. There wasn't much in it last year when you had him. No matter who you get in, you're not as good.


Kinlol....


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Team's not gelled at all yet, and was totally lacking creativity (eg Lamela, Eriksen) - but you really think your mob are going to be better after ours have got to know each other?  Lol


why not? the last time spurs finished above arsenal was 1995.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Kinlol....



Still floating on the shopping high? No points awarded for players bought, I'm afraid


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Enjoy your moment of glory nomads, beating Spurs 1-0 at the Emirates.  Revel in it, I would if I were you.

We'll revisit this in a few months.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 1, 2013)

Spurs best player wasn't a new boy. Lloris was outstanding. Some world class keeping.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Enjoy your moment of glory nomads, beating Spurs 1-0 at the Emirates.  Revel in it, I would if I were you.
> 
> We'll revisit this in a few months.


we'll see where your pitiful excuse for a team is then.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Fuckin ell.  Wenger looks more scared and confused to be out unaccompanied every time he's interviewed.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 1, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS: Spurs bid £100 million for Real Madrid winger Gareth Bale


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

So, he's gone, finally.

£85m leaves you with a bit of a shortfall doesn't it?

And after all the that, the talk of this triggering a series of signings... really? Madrid have got their player, Spurs have replaced him with half of Europe, what other deals would be affected?


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Net spend this transfer window... £1m.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

We'll pass the hat round at St. James'


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Not sure what the big fuss is anyway.  He always ended up being played out of position because he couldn't get in front of Benny as first choice left back.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Not sure what the big fuss is anyway.  He always ended up being played out of position because he couldn't get in front of Benny as first choice left back.


That's why he's moving, isn't it? Knows he's second choice.

In other news, I just got a tweet featured in the BBC live text reaction  One of 19 over two or three years


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking at a few Spurs forums, it appears that Danny Rose has been officially designated as this season's scapegoat.

As posted elsewhere:



> Lloris was certainly MOTM. Utter class.
> 
> Rose, on the other hand, was obviously the worst player ever to have kicked a ball today. The goal was absolutely his fault, even though it wasn't. This will be the case for the entirety of the season. Every goal we concede will be his fault, even if he's injured and not on the pitch at the time. Everything must be blamed on Danny Rose, because he's obviously absolutely shite despite being player of the season for a Premier League outfit last year. Rose is to blame for Bale leaving, bird flu, my divorce 14 years ago, and the current crisis in Syria. Fuck you Danny, you cunt.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 1, 2013)

As a funny breed of Arsenal/Wenger loving Spurs fan, I do find it funny all the Gooners getting all lathered up at beating us at home  It was a marquee game and by the sounds of things the score flattered us, though we've basically rebuilt our entire team - if they did gel this early on it would be a miracle.

We've just lost our best player. At least we got 85 mil for him and wasn't forced to offload him to our rivals, and we didn't bit 40mil for the current premiership racist disloyal antichrist in desparation. I don't think our spending has been particulalry wise tbh, though with football inflation and transparency of other teams funds the way it is, I'm glad we're not backed backed into the corner that Wenger (nor Man U post Ronaldo transfer) is and will be charged silly money for anyone we get linked to.

Stick your house on a Arsenal 4th and a Spurs 5th. I know who's fans will be more disappointed...


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> As a funny breed of Arsenal/Wenger loving Spurs fan, I do find it funny all the Gooners getting all lathered up at beating us at home  It was a marquee game and by the sounds of things the score flattered us, though we've basically rebuilt our entire team - if they did gel this early on it would be a miracle.
> 
> We've just lost our best player. At least we got 85 mil for him and wasn't forced to offload him to our rivals, and we didn't bit 40mil for the current premiership racist disloyal antichrist in desparation. I don't think our spending has been particulalry wise tbh, though with football inflation and transparency of other teams funds the way it is, I'm glad we're not backed backed into the corner that Wenger (nor Man U post Ronaldo transfer) is and will be charged silly money for anyone we get linked to.
> 
> Stick your house on a Arsenal 4th and a Spurs 5th. I know who's fans will be more disappointed...


I'm not sure I could _bear_ them adding another 4th place trophy to their cabinet.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Some world class keeping.


aye.
anyone know where Lennon was ? Is he okay?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> I'm not sure I could _bear_ them adding another 4th place trophy to their cabinet.


Man U might be 5th this year


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 2, 2013)

Apparently we're flogging Kenny McEvoy to Real today for another hundred mil, just so they can be sure they bought the right one.


----------



## Corax (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## chieftain (Sep 5, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> chieftain, good article.  My one complaint is you made me read the fucking Torygraph



Think of it as a random newspaper left on a train during a long and boring journey, you'd read it!


----------



## Pants Man (Sep 5, 2013)

as a Saint 



turn the vol down before viewing


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2013)

The FA are at it again about "Yid", and they can _still_ fuck off.

The (jewish) editor of The Jewish Chronicle was on the radio earlier, stating in unequivocal terms his opposition to the FA's statement. Also stated that he yells "Yid Army" and "Jermain Defoe, he's a Yiddo" at the top of his voice at WHL.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not keen on it. I can't take a moral high ground on these things: I have accused Wenger vocally of noncery until he sat down, and I have sung all manner of things to Sol Campbell. But seeing a bunch of lardy - and very Aryan - beer monsters chanting about being the Yid Army weirds me out. And if Jermain Defoe is prepared to eat large chunks of Javier Mascherano (who neither chews the cud nor has cloven hooves) then he makes a rather unconvincing yiddo.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 13, 2013)

The FA must be very bored this week and IMO know sweet FA about anything.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 14, 2013)

Eriksen, Siggy, Paulinho and Dembele were delightful there. Not really clear what Soldado does that Defoe doesn't that's worth £30m.


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Eriksen, Siggy, Paulinho and Dembele were delightful there. Not really clear what Soldado does that Defoe doesn't that's worth £30m.


Give him a bit of time FFS - sheesh!  Juan Mata was raving about him in the week, and despite the unfortunate mob he plays for, I reckon he knows his shit.

Eriksen confirmed what a brilliant signing he was.  Siggy did what he always does, but today they went in.  He was stupidly unlucky with goals last season.

Dembele looked improved, which is good because he was shit in the first two games.  We need him back to the player he was before he was forced to play out of position in DM last year.

But what pleased me most, was Danny Rose.  He's been the early scapegoat so far this season, totally undeservedly.  Great performance today, and he stuffed the critics' words right down their throats.


----------



## deadringer (Sep 14, 2013)

Seconded, Danny Rose had a great game today. Good afternoon down the lane, nice to get a couple of goals from open play and get THAT potential monkey from our backs. 4 games in, one goal conceded at Arsenal, cant complain about that. Would have been nice to have seen Lamela on for a bit longer, but all in good time I guess.

Can't WAIT for the West Ham game  

COYS!


----------



## chieftain (Sep 16, 2013)

Eriksen looks quality, bit like a cut price Ozil


----------



## Corax (Sep 16, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Eriksen looks quality, bit like a cut price Ozil


But three years younger, and with only 9 fewer full international caps.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 17, 2013)

Bring on the Tromso. Torsdag night sorted!


----------



## agricola (Sep 17, 2013)

Cameron has entered the Yid debate, and amazingly enough he isnt wrong.


----------



## JTG (Sep 17, 2013)

agricola said:


> Cameron has entered the Yid debate, and amazingly enough he isnt wrong.


He is, of course, entirely wrong


----------



## Corax (Sep 18, 2013)

JTG said:


> He is, of course, entirely wrong


That rather over-confident and patronising 'of course' is entirely misplaced on this subject, and does you no favours tbh.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 19, 2013)

interesting piece via newsnow: http://threeandin.com/?p=27413


----------



## Dandred (Sep 19, 2013)

Easy win tonight, 3-0 easy for the spuds.


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Easy win tonight, 3-0 easy for the spuds.


Would be happy with that, but I'm hoping for a bit of a rout tbh.

Nice goal that. Holtby's dynamism, Lamela's vision, Defoe with a lovely finish.  #

Lamela's first start, and he looks every bit as classy as Eriksen.  Those two are the missing pieces of our jigsaw, and it's going to be very interesting to see what happens when they both start...


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2013)

lol Kaboom.  Def a CB.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 19, 2013)

Bollocks, just as Broadmoor Danny Rose was getting good.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 19, 2013)

Dembele chopped down - perhaps fatally - by a wild-eyed beserker ripped to the tits on reindeer piss and dreaming of Valhalla. Pyrrhic 2-0, this.


----------



## Silva (Sep 19, 2013)

That was a great strike


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Dembele chopped down - perhaps fatally - by a wild-eyed beserker ripped to the tits on reindeer piss and dreaming of Valhalla. Pyrrhic 2-0, this.


I gave the order myself. Family.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 19, 2013)

Eriksen looks quality, great goal


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 19, 2013)

3. Ronaldo
2. Messi
1. Eriksen


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 19, 2013)

Eunice too


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2013)

Gareth _*who?    *_


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Easy win tonight, 3-0 easy for the spuds.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, Eriksen's goal was extremely pretty, but AVB's obsession with the UEFA Johnstone's Paint will cost us half of the first team before the group stage is out.


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> the UEFA Johnstone's Paint...


----------



## chieftain (Sep 20, 2013)

Is this why Arsenal are reluctant to splash the cash?

http://sabotagetimes.com/football/arsenal-arsene-wenger-blowing-wad-in-strip-club


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 21, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Is this why Arsenal are reluctant to splash the cash?
> 
> http://sabotagetimes.com/football/arsenal-arsene-wenger-blowing-wad-in-strip-club



That's a misogynist and racist link that i regret clicking on. Shame on you chieftain


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's a misogynist and racist link that i regret clicking on. Shame on you chieftain


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

As this has been referenced on the Arsenal thread, I'll repost my response here:



Dexter Deadwood said:


> Homophobic abuse on the Arsenal thread. Misogynistic/racist abuse on the Tottenham thread (post 320) Don't know how to link to the post directly.
> I'm fucking sick of men behaving like this.




A couple of things...

I'm still really puzzled how #320 on the Spurs thread is racist.  It's a gif of white guy throwing money at a white dancer/stripper.  I'm not even convinced it's misogynist tbh - although it's certainly _*referencing*_ misogyny.  There is a difference.
Although when parsed your closing sentence can't be faulted, it undeniably gives the impression of a sweeping generalisation, which doesn't help.  Do you hate _people_ behaving like this, or only when it's men?  If the former, then why specify the latter?  Physician, heal etc...


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 21, 2013)

Corax said:


> As this has been referenced on the Arsenal thread, I'll repost my response here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not see it


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> I did not see it


See what?  Post #320?  It's still there just above this.  Homophobia on the Arsenal thread - iRobot's post.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 21, 2013)

First they came for Elsie, now Chieftain.


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> First they came for Elsie, now Chieftain.


Tbf, LC was out of line.  IIRC I defended him at first in the belief it was just a poorly thought mistake, but his subsequent reactions proved me wrong unfortunately.  I don't see what chieftain's done wrong at all though.

The homophobic post on the Arsenal thread OTOH...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 21, 2013)

You'll be saying the same about Chieftain in a year.


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> You'll be saying the same about Chieftain in a year.


Difference is that I saw the offence in LC's stuff but thought it was just poor consideration rather than genuine bigotry.  I don't get what Chief's done wrong in the first place!  

Do you?


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

Just noticed the timing of Dexter Deadwood's post too...

"Refreshed"?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 21, 2013)

No, I simply assumed that Dexter was joking; as you say, he may also have been blotto. Or perhaps his internet habits led him to a malware infection which causes strange redirects.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 21, 2013)

The other thing that confused me, to be honest, was how the gif was supposed to be funny in the first place. Mocking Wenger for pederasty or blindness is all well and good, but there's no amusing reference in suggesting he showers dancing girls with cash.


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> The other thing that confused me, to be honest, was how the gif was supposed to be funny in the first place. Mocking Wenger for pederasty or blindness is all well and good, but there's no amusing reference in suggesting he showers dancing girls with cash.


Really?  I thought it was pretty obvious tbh.  Parallel between some city twat in a strip club chucking notes at a dancer, and Wenger blowing his wad on an (admittedly excellent) player in a position he doesn't really need.

Although I'll concede that "funny" may be stretching it a little...


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> No, I simply assumed that Dexter was joking; as you say, he may also have been blotto. Or perhaps his internet habits led him to a malware infection which causes strange redirects.


Didn't seem very jokey, especially when you see his related comment on the Arsenal thread.  I reckon he *must* have been pissed.

iRobot's homophobia on the Arsenal thread - Yes 
Misogyny in Chieftain's link - very tenuous IMO 
_Racism_ in Chieftain's link - _*Wut?* _Nah mate, you're blates drunk.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 21, 2013)

I suppose I never really agreed that Arsenal didn't need Ozil. World-class attacking midfielders are always going to be quite helpful.


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I suppose I never really agreed that Arsenal didn't need Ozil. World-class attacking midfielders are always going to be quite helpful.


Yeah, but they've got utter shitstacks in other positions.  Would have made a hell of a lot more sense to spread the money around two or three transfers and strengthen the team, rather than just add a single marquee signing.  Ozil's very good (no way worth what they paid mind), but for that money they could have improved the team a hell of a lot more with signings up front and at the back, leaving the midfield unchanged.  AOC for instance, has the potential to be a Bale-esque player if they developed him right.

Look at it this way.

Ozil - £42m

Paulinho, Chiriches, Capoue, Chadli - £42m


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 21, 2013)

They spent £42m to marginalise their best player (Cazorla) who now has to shift onto the left wing most of the time.

Ozil is a fantastic player, one of the very best, but to spunk that cash while going "nah, Sczesney isn't shit, Mertesacker doesn't have the turning circle of the QE2 and no-one needs a midfielder more than 5 foot 4" is exactly like lobbing all your payday notes at strippers while you need new shoes.


----------



## Silva (Sep 21, 2013)

I think the rationale behind Ozil was the same as Real going for Bale - assuring fans they were not sleeping on the summer. In one case, a team that is almost literally sitting on a pile of cash and does nothing with it, so throw it all on a deadline flashy transfer to prevent people from going restless at every dropped point. In the other, the eternal dick-measuring contest between two teams who are milking a league dry.

But yeah, the Ozil situation is exactly the reason I thought it would stupid to keep Bale once Real made it clear they were willing the break the bank for him. Better have a balanced team with enough solutions than a team filled with quality gaps and all chips on the number of the marquee player.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Corax said:


> As this has been referenced on the Arsenal thread, I'll repost my response here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the comment on the link page about Ozil being "bug eyed" that i thought had racist undertones. I think the GIF is misogynist. It's generally men who behave in this manner. I was as you say "refreshed" and perhaps my response to the link was more visceral than it otherwise would have been. I regret commenting on the link and with hindsight i should have just ignored it.
I apologise to chieftain if he/she or anyone else thought i was suggesting misogyny/racism on their part. That is categorically not the case.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 21, 2013)

But if he isn't bug eyed, who is? The man looks perpetually astonished.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2013)

That is cruel for Cardiff.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!

The kind of game Bale used to dig us out of single-handedly.  Now we play a neat little 4 or 5 person move and finish it in style 8D


----------



## deadringer (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, what a game! Found a pub near me shows all prem games so caught it all. Unlucky for Cardiff, their keeper MOM for me. 

We looked like a team 

Some great moves, shots, near misses, and lingering camera shots of Vincent Tan in a replica shirt over a normal shirt!


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 22, 2013)

Ow my heart. Marshall was amazing. You had 29 shots on goal though, so....


----------



## chieftain (Sep 22, 2013)

Totally not meant to offend so if I did then apologies and if I didn't then I hope it made you chuckle as that was my only intention.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 22, 2013)

Great to win today, COYS


----------



## Corax (Sep 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> That is cruel for Cardiff.


Not really. They played with 23 men behind the ball, so it served the fuckers right.

Marshall was phenomenal though, due credit there.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 22, 2013)

This is how almost everyone is going to play against us, though. And it doesn't seem to suit Soldado any more than it does Defoe.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 23, 2013)

Soldado's smarter than Defoe, he'll set up as many as he scores.

Take the goal yesterday for example, Soldado's movement more than helped to make it.  When the ball gets to the byline he checks out of the 6yd box every time for a cut-back or for anything coming off the keeper, yesterday a defender went with him and the ball went through the exact space left to get to Paulinho.  Goals will come, he had at least 3 on target which would have gone in but for Marshall playing a blinder, but he's good at leading the line regardless.


----------



## deadringer (Sep 23, 2013)

That outside of his boot volley shot would have been an awesome goal if it had gone in.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 24, 2013)

Lewis Holtby, take a bow son.  Worldy of a pass, scooped up taking about 6 defenders out of the game and Defoe makes it 1-0.  Lamela looks the canine's testicles too.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 24, 2013)

Didn't get the impression anyone would be knackered for Chelsea; 4-0 training game. Poor Brummies.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 24, 2013)

This Brummie's doing alright with it 

We've absolutely mullered Villa.  Probably about 5 of that team will start v Chelsea, it's hardly the first team but was seamless - we've got quite some squad nowadays.


----------



## Corax (Sep 24, 2013)

Tough game that was. Lol.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 24, 2013)

Not a penalty, apparently?







(didn't see the game)


----------



## Corax (Sep 24, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Not a penalty, apparently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a pen IMO (but with a yellow not a red) - would have made sod all difference to the result though tbh.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2013)

I still think you could do with another striker


----------



## chieftain (Sep 25, 2013)

Great result from a good squad. Now onto the small team from Fulham. COYS!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 26, 2013)

> "PSG? I have a very good relationship with chairman Nasser al-Khelaifi, I talk regularly with him," Villas-Boas told French daily L'Equipe.
> 
> "With Nasser we have mutual respect. The fact PSG contacted me was known but I wanted to stay a second season at Tottenham, building on the job I did last season and spending two seasons in the same club for the first time in my career."



Flighty little thing, isn't he?


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I still think you could do with another striker


Not sure why the 'tongue-out' smiley tbh - I think most of us do as well!

Ade's a mystery for now.  Compassionate leave, crap last season, out of favour, still getting match fit, pissed off - fuck knows what's going on there.  He's not really part of the squad atm anyway.

So we've got Soldado/Defoe, plus the Hurrikane as back-up.  It's not exactly _awful _by any stretch, but could do with one more for depth for sure.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 27, 2013)

Looking forward to battling the racists from Fulham tomorrow.

Garth Crooks: "They've sold Elvis and bought The Beatles."

Tottenham have the best defensive record in any of Europe's top five leagues this season having conceded only one goal so far.

This is only the second time since the 1960s that Tottenham have won four out of their opening five league matches. The only other instance came in the 2009-10 season in which they finished fourth and qualified for the Champions League.

Tottenham have averaged the most shots per game (21) and have allowed the fewest shots of any team (seven) in the league this season.

All from: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24185057

COYS its my birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Looking forward to battling the racists from Fulham tomorrow.
> 
> Garth Crooks: "They've sold Elvis and bought The Beatles."
> 
> ...



I am outside White Hart Lane now  
Will be cheering on the oldest club in London tomorrow


----------



## chieftain (Sep 27, 2013)

Best not to forget the heritage of Chelsea fans when they start the gas hissing tomorrow: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23811929


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Will be cheering on the oldest club in London tomorrow


 
Cray Wanderers?


----------



## Corax (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh do shut the fuck up Jose, you've become *really *boring


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 28, 2013)

Get in Siggy! (And yes, Soldado was certainly helpful and unselfish)


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 28, 2013)

Nervous.  COME ON YOU SPURS!!!


----------



## poului (Sep 28, 2013)

And silence...


----------



## Corax (Sep 28, 2013)

Happy with that.  Result was a draw, but we looked better.

Mike Dean was a twat, an utterly shit performance by him - but he was evenly twattish and I don't think it affected the result in the end.

Top of the league for an hour or so!  

John Terry's still a cunt.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 28, 2013)

Still wish we'd seen Lamela, Holtby and Defoe combine against ten-man chavs. Chadli made more sense at the time, of course.


----------



## Corax (Sep 28, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Still wish we'd seen Lamela, Holtby and Defoe combine against ten-man chavs. Chadli made more sense at the time, of course.


Holtby should have been on earlier IMO.  We looked a bit flat with 35 to go, and if anything's the cure for that it's the anglo-germanic duracell bunny.

So, in hindsight, given that he didn't make my preferred substitution earlier and we only drew against Chelsea........   *AVB OUT!!!!!!!  *


----------



## poului (Sep 28, 2013)

poului said:


> And silence...



Naively optimistic post in retrospect.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 28, 2013)

Corax said:


> *AVB OUT!!!!!!!  *



Can't argue. Any chance we could get David Pleat back as caretaker in time for West Ham?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 29, 2013)

the squad has changed too much for me to yet relate to the current team ...still, its looking very promising this year...feels really even amongst the top teams...Lloris is pretty special and fearless with coming off the goalline


----------



## Corax (Sep 29, 2013)

ska invita said:


> the squad has changed too much for me to yet relate to the current team ...still, its looking very promising this year...feels really even amongst the top teams...Lloris is pretty special and fearless with coming off the goalline


I loved his Superman impression yesterday.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 29, 2013)

ska invita said:


> the squad has changed too much for me to yet relate to the current team ...still, its looking very promising this year...feels really even amongst the top teams...Lloris is pretty special and fearless with coming off the goalline



I'm a Gooner and I think he's great. If it's in the box, he's coming for it and getting it, through whoever's in the way. Great to see.


----------



## deadringer (Oct 5, 2013)

So is anyone going tomorrow? One of my favorite games of the season, off up there early to make a day of it, after securing some Glastonbury tickets in the morning (hopefully!)

Our confidence high, but they do like to raise their game so will be a great game i reckon. It is their cup final after all  

Talk of arrests for Spurs fans using the Y word, could be an interesting day............


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 6, 2013)

Defoe starts!

Lloris; Walker Dawson Vertonghen Naughton; Paulinho Dembele; Townsend Eriksen Sigurdsson; Defoe

Friedel, Chiriches, Sandro, Holtby, Lamela, Chadli, Soldado the subs.  Look at our bench, again.  LOOK AT IT!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

I was all ready to bitch about Soldado getting another start . . .

When's Rose back?

But yes, the bench is a thing to marvel at.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 6, 2013)

Who are you playing today?  There was a massive number of police at Tottenham Hale tube about twenty minutes ago.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

It's a Hammerfest. Police presence was to prevent unauthorised songs, though.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 6, 2013)

Right, they were meeting a train in from Hertfordshire, there were as many  coppers as supporters.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

Soldado looking very grumpy indeed on the bench.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

Meh. Lamela and Holtby?


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Meh. Lamela and Holtby?


Definitely.  IIRC Llama's just as adept on the left, so take Siggy off for him as Gylfi's not had a great game so far.  Bring Holtby on for Dembele.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> Definitely.  IIRC Llama's just as adept on the left, so take Siggy off for him as Gylfi's not had a great game so far.  Bring Holtby on for Dembele.



If I had it in me to resile from earlier postings, which I don't, I'd be backtracking on my Defoe v Soldado position too. Still, Woolwich 1-0 down, everything still to go for.


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> If I had it in me to resile from earlier postings, which I don't, I'd be backtracking on my Defoe v Soldado position too. Still, Woolwich 1-0 down, everything still to go for.


Soldado should have started really.  Defoe's a great impact sub.  Bobby's not.  So starting with Soldado gives us options off the bench which I'm not convinced we have if we start with Defoe.

Having said that, AVB has to keep players happy and Defoe had 'earned' the start iykwim.

Not sure why I'm communicating with you tbh, but fuck it, it's Sunday and all should be started afresh I guess.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

Balls. That should wake us up a bit, anyway.


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2013)

FFS AVB, can we get the Duracell Bunny on to stir shit up ASAP please?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

No fucking way. Embarrassing.

Looks like all the requested subs being made, so AVB definitely lurks here, but really rather too late.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh yes!


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2013)

Fucking annoying that.

But to restore a bit of perspective...

Arsenal - Villa
Chelsea - Everton
Man U - West Brom
City - Villa

Not the end of the world I guess.  A needed kick up the arse perhaps.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh dear. Oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey fellas.

Can I just say that's a really nice bench.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

On the bright side, I'm not back into work until Tuesday afternoon, and by a lucky chance there are no Hammers at the factory.


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm sure you'll gel soon.  Not sure you'll get 3 GOALS better but still.

3-0.  Fucking hell.


----------



## xes (Oct 6, 2013)

we really must stop helping out our London neighbours like this. As nice as it is from a karmic pov to spread the points, it doesn't do us much good.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 6, 2013)

Your boys! They took one hell of a beating!


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2013)

Holtby on at 50-55m and the result would have been very different IMO.

We also need a RB. My patience with Walker has finally run out.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> We also need a RB. My patience with Walker has finally run out.




He was carrying some sort of injury I believe; left back looked more worrying. BAE is missed quite a lot. 

Holtby would have been nice to see earlier. Also, Lamela cost a fortune and he's only being used as a desperation sub. Why? How long can it take to adjust?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

xes said:


> we really must stop helping out our London neighbours like this. As nice as it is from a karmic pov to spread the points, it doesn't do us much good.



We lose when we want. If Levy had predicted 0-3 with the Asian gambling syndicates, the new stadium will have 100,000 heated seats.


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> He was carrying some sort of injury I believe


Yeah, but it's his positioning that's most shocking, and I don't see how that was affected today by a niggly back.


Silas Loom said:


> left back looked more worrying. BAE is missed quite a lot.


Naughton's back-up though - and I've been happy with Rose this season personally.  Walker OTOH is first choice...


----------



## philx (Oct 6, 2013)

Gave the us (Southampton) the best defensive record in the league too.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> Walker OTOH is first choice...



Second choice RB being the other Kyle . . . Ugh.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't usually post on other teams threads and i slightly regret my post #398 but not that much.
Tottenham have improved in recent years and the rivalry now has more significance. We still play in different leagues of course. The Arsenal in the Champions League, your team in the Europa thing.
We have had very different Summers and in fairness you played us off the park in your adroitness in the transfer market. The Bale/Madrid machinations confused us. Your entire team needed rebuilding, ours needed skillful adjustment. Both jobs are incomplete.
You will finish in the top four, so will we. You ought to be happy with that. Enjoy your season.


----------



## xes (Oct 6, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> We lose when we want. If Levy had predicted 0-3 with the Asian gambling syndicates, the new stadium will have 100,000 heated seats.


"we lose when we want, we looe when we want, we're tottenham hotspur, we lose when we want"

it was even in the post I quoted ...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 6, 2013)

Ah ffs xes, "lose"

Well, that sucked donkey balls.

Classic away team win.  We were the better team up to the first set piece goal, but they picked us off like gooduns after we opened up to get back in it.  Fair play West Ham, no complaints over refereeing etc.

Wake up call.  We're right in with the "up towards the top" crowd but the title talk was premature.  Shame it's 2 weeks before we get to put it right, after a result like that a midweek game would be good.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 6, 2013)

Midweek games, especially ones 2,000 miles away in the Siberian steppes, were essentially the problem.

Bit of time off might not be a bad thing.


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't usually post on other teams threads and i slightly regret my post #398 but not that much.
> Tottenham have improved in recent years and the rivalry now has more significance. We still play in different leagues of course. The Arsenal in the Champions League, your team in the Europa thing.
> We have had very different Summers and in fairness you played us off the park in your adroitness in the transfer market. The Bale/Madrid machinations confused us. Your entire team needed rebuilding, ours needed skillful adjustment. Both jobs are incomplete.
> You will finish in the top four, so will we. You ought to be happy with that. Enjoy your season.


I _like_ you.   

ETA: Nothing wrong with #398 btw.  Bit of banter's alright, and I'll certainly be indulging when we stuff you in the return leg.  And when you plummet after Ozil and Ramsey get injured too.  With the exception of iRobot, I find the goonerscum on Urban pretty inoffensive - comparatively at least...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 6, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Midweek games, especially ones 2,000 miles away in the Siberian steppes, were essentially the problem.
> 
> Bit of time off might not be a bad thing.



We played on Tuesday. I believe your lot played Thursday, your point is valid (esp with an inter London match) but i think your problems run deeper. Spurs have a structural problem with management.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 7, 2013)

its possible spurs may get better after that masterclass lesson in football they were taught today .


----------



## deadringer (Oct 7, 2013)

Well that was embarrassing. Very bad day at the office, and had to be against them didn't it. Balls.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 7, 2013)

i didn't even bother to look out for the result i was so not expecting to even get a draw.  so when i read the sports pages on the metro today i actually cackled with glee on a packed train.  how much did you spend this summer?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2013)

Waking up on a Monday knowing that even Man Utd did better than you must be a bitter pill to swallow


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> how much did you spend this summer?



Net? £2m or so.


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Net? £2m or so.





Or 115 million pounds.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 7, 2013)

tommers said:


> Or 115 million pounds.


 
but... but... net spend.... waaaaah


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2013)

I know we're dealing with West Ham fans here, but is net spend really that difficult a concept?


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2013)

Our entire team was bought for less than a third of 2 of your substitutes.

Net spend that you weirdoes.


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2013)

tommers said:


> Our entire team was bought for less than a third of 2 of your substitutes.
> 
> Net spend that you weirdoes.


That's not new spend tommers.  That's gross.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 7, 2013)

Corax said:


> I know we're dealing with West Ham fans here, but is net spend really that difficult a concept?



 lecturing west ham fans on net, after east londons answer to Brazil left your net begging for mercy and not to be thumped any more...oh dear


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2013)

Roaring trade in the shop today


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 7, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Roaring trade in the shop today



now now, your not considering net profits


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> lecturing west ham fans on net, after east londons answer to Brazil left your net begging for mercy and not to be thumped any more...oh dear


"Answer to Brazil"?  

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bale#q=bale&tbm=nws  Oh dear....

Gareth saved our bacon repeatedly last season.  But sold for more than Ronaldo?  _Seriously?_

Do you remember our previous huge sales?  Eg Berbatov, Modric, Carrick...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 7, 2013)

Corax said:


> "Answer to Brazil"?
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bale#q=bale&tbm=nws  Oh dear....
> 
> ...



I suspect they remember Carrick. And Defoe. There has to be something to fuel the unrequited rivalry . . .


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 7, 2013)

Corax said:


> "Answer to Brazil"?



si !!


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I suspect they remember Carrick. And Defoe. There has to be something to fuel the unrequited rivalry . . .


To be fair to Carrick, he's finally (at the tail end of his career) started looking what he always _should_ have been - and promised to be when he was at WHL.  But boy did he take several backwards steps when he left....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 7, 2013)

Patsy Kensit!  Richard Littlejohn!  Roger Lloyd Pack!  Sean Maguire! Warren Mitchell! Sid Owen!  Chas And Dave! Shaznay from All Saints! Can you hear me Shaznay from All Saints!  Your boys took a hell of a beating!  Your boys took a hell of a beating!


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I suspect they remember Carrick. And Defoe. There has to be something to fuel the unrequited rivalry . . .




House!!!  I've got house!!!


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.thefightingcock.co.uk/forum/threads/avb-out.7435/

Ahem.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)

Another busy day at the club shop ahead...


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 8, 2013)

its like 28 days later


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> http://www.thefightingcock.co.uk/forum/threads/avb-out.7435/
> 
> Ahem.



mancini lol


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> http://www.thefightingcock.co.uk/forum/threads/avb-out.7435/
> 
> Ahem.





> _Jesus Christ_
> 
> Is he available?
> 
> And would he consider managing a Jewish club?


----------



## deadringer (Oct 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Another busy day at the club shop ahead...



That's not been open all season, it's full of 'BALE 11' shirts.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2013)

Was proper busy today. They had to half open one shutter to let the crowds in.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 10, 2013)

i went to my local pizza place by bruce grove station on sunday evening, two people who i assume were spurs fans sat on the table next to us, ordered a bottle of rose wine ans some food, had about 2 sips each, then both fell asleep simultaneously with their heads on the table... the waitress had to wake them up when the pizzas arrived. a sad day. i must say i am not a very good football fan, i didn't even realise there was a match on till i was pushing the pram through an alley to the shop and noticed all the large gentlemen urinating there and then all the dog vans.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm unsure of the quality of the shut Spurs shop jibes? Surely there's something better to focus your mirth on?

This has long been used to torment our Jason the Hammer


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2013)

chieftain said:


> I'm unsure of the quality of the shut Spurs shop jibes? Surely there's something better to focus your mirth on?


Especially given there's no indication of time of day.  Spurs shop not open 24/7 shocker...


----------



## deadringer (Oct 10, 2013)

I doubt if they are open any other day than match day. Plus Saturdays maybe.


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2013)

A closed Arsenal shop.  They don't have shutters.

Lol, it's not trading hours!  ROFLPMSLOLOLOL!!!ONE!!!


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2013)

An Arsenal fan with a closed Arsenal shop in forernland.






LOL!!!! IT's *CLOSED!!!!!* _STUPID_ ARSENAL FAN!!!!!!!


----------



## xes (Oct 10, 2013)

In this Arsenal shop, they had to dress dummies up to look like customers...


----------



## xes (Oct 10, 2013)

litterally beating the doors down to get in....


----------



## xes (Oct 10, 2013)

look at all of the fans...ect ect


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2013)

*They're not always open!!!!!!     *ROFLCOPTER LOL etc etc etc......


----------



## xes (Oct 10, 2013)

not always open? But, how does that work?


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2013)

xes said:


> not always open? But, how does that work?


That's what she said etc.....


----------



## deadringer (Oct 10, 2013)

And there we all were all thinking that they were all closed because Spurs lost on Sunday!


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2013)

deadringer said:


> And there we all were all thinking that they were all closed because Spurs lost on Sunday!


I know!  Fooled by them pesky West Ham fans and their tricksy ways!

They're just *too* damn smart, dang it.


----------



## xes (Oct 10, 2013)

Corax said:


> I know!  Fooled by them pesky West Ham fans and their tricksy ways!
> 
> They're just *too* damn smart, dang it.


I have a funny story about a "west ham" fan (alleged die hard) who used to support Arsenal, calls me Jewboy, makes gassing noises at me ect, but it turns out he's also half Jewish (as his aunty pointed out when she took offence to the jip he was giving me) It was the funniest thing ....ever.....I guess you had to be there. He's a jewish arsenal fan, who now follows west ham. He must be in such turmoil!


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2013)

xes said:


> I have a funny story about a "west ham" fan (alleged die hard) who used to support Arsenal, calls me Jewboy, makes gassing noises at me ect, but it turns out he's also half Jewish (as his aunty pointed out when she took offence to the jip he was giving me) It was the funniest thing ....ever.....I guess you had to be there.


I'd have quite liked to have seen the expressions on his face at that moment.  Must have been like something out of a sci-fi B-movie.


----------



## xes (Oct 10, 2013)

Corax said:


> I'd have quite liked to have seen the expressions on his face at that moment.  Must have been like something out of a sci-fi B-movie.


It was a proper kodak moment. Years of anti Jewish abuse I've had from him, tollerated only because he's a tit, unravelled in an instant by a 70 year old lady with a smirk that by all rights, should have killed him.


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2013)

xes said:


> It was a proper kodak moment. Years of anti Jewish abuse I've had from him, tollerated only because he's a tit, unravelled in an instant by a 70 year old lady with a smirk that by all rights, should have killed him.


I don't think I've ever met a genuine anti-semite* - but I guess for some people they treat it as _'not as bad'_ as other forms of racism.  So even if not genuinely harbouring antisemitic views, they'll use it to rile others when given the opportunity, when they'd never do the same using 'nigger', or 'paki', or etc.  Do you think that's accurate?

That I've _known_ is, I mean - I've met lots of people who _may_ have been for all I know, but the context has never come up.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd always rather assumed it was a particularly tough piece of racism to carry off, and only attempted by particularly brave and determined racists, because of the stance one would have to take on the holocaust (or holohoax).

That's for overt anti-semitism, of course: taking antizionism to unfortunate extremes, or railing against international capital, is acceptable in the politest of society.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I'd always rather assumed it was a particularly tough piece of racism to carry off, and only attempted by particularly brave and determined racists, because of the stance one would have to take on the holocaust (or holohoax).
> 
> That's for overt anti-semitism, of course: taking antizionism to unfortunate extremes, or railing against international capital, is acceptable in the politest of society.


I was thinking more the _it's only banter "lol Jews are all x"_ stuff.


----------



## xes (Oct 10, 2013)

Corax said:


> I don't think I've ever met a genuine anti-semite* - but I guess for some people they treat it as _'not as bad'_ as other forms of racism.  So even if not genuinely harbouring antisemitic views, they'll use it to rile others when given the opportunity, when they'd never do the same using 'nigger', or 'paki', or etc.  Do you think that's accurate?
> 
> That I've _known_ is, I mean - I've met lots of people who _may_ have been for all I know, but the context has never come up.


On one hand I kind of agree, there does seem to be a bit of the "not as bad as...." about it, but that just highlights the ignorance of the people who thinks that it's acceptable on any level. And these people may not actually be antisemites in beliefs themselves, but by using the slurs associated with it, they become racist twonks by proxy. Even if they use the good old excuse (and I have had this said to me) ....."it's not racism, it's just football banter innit"


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2013)

xes said:


> On one hand I kind of agree, there does seem to be a bit of the "not as bad as...." about it, but that just highlights the ignorance of the people who thinks that it's acceptable on any level. And these people may not actually be antisemites in beliefs themselves, but by using the slurs associated with it, they become racist twonks by proxy. Even if they use the good old excuse (and I have had this said to me) ....."it's not racism, it's just football banter innit"


Totally agree.  I'm not trying to give these people any sort of mitigation for their behaviour - I'm just wondering _*why*_.  What's behind it, psychologically iykwim.  Could it be as simple as Jewish people looking more 'white', so knuckledraggers not classing antisemitism in the same bracket as racism against black people?  Or is it because it's complicated by creed?  Or something else?

Silas is right (IMO) about antisemitism when it comes to overt, explicit, and fully-intentioned racism.  But it's more the casual "it's only banter" stuff I'm on about.

Case in point: The Hitler chants and gas-chamber hissing are still prevalent at some clubs.  You don't see/hear those same clubs doing monkey impressions at black players  as used to happen though, do you?

Of course, if you ask David Baddiel and Thingy Herbert then it's all because we chant _Yid Army_, and if it wasn't for Spurs fans doing that then antisemitism would be a relic of history.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 11, 2013)

"Cant smile with out you". 

Here's something to warm the cockles after last weeks fuck up result: http://sabotagetimes.com/reportage/tottenham-hotspur-on-the-march-with-the-cockerel-ultras/


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 11, 2013)

Haven't heard much about our Ultras in the subsequent twenty months. Have you?


----------



## chieftain (Oct 12, 2013)

Not a dickie bird!

Well done Andros, great stuff!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 14, 2013)

So, Bale and his dodgy back. If true, it adds considerably to the myth that is Levy. The only possible fly in the ointment is that after languishing on the Madrid bench for a while he goes somewhere else in the Prem for buttons.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2013)

For balance


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 20, 2013)

When your luck's in...  Townsend scores with a cross, good lad.

Need to improve 2nd half, this is a bit pish.


----------



## Corax (Oct 20, 2013)

Starting to get proper worried about Soldado now...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 20, 2013)

You can say that again.


----------



## Corax (Oct 20, 2013)

Great, great finish.  That's more like it Bobby.


----------



## Corax (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm starting to think that Kyle Walker's a bit of a twat.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 20, 2013)

I've grown accustomed to winning 4-0 at Villa Park.  Oh well, 2 will do, back in contention.


----------



## xes (Oct 20, 2013)

Y*d army!!!


----------



## chieftain (Oct 21, 2013)

Bloody flare throwing idiots need a ban.

Andros's cross/goal was nice, Soldados goal and the build up play was excellent. 

COYS


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 22, 2013)

A 71,000 seater WHL shared with a gridiron team? So say posters on skyscraper city. Not that I believe it for a minute.


----------



## Corax (Oct 22, 2013)

xes said:


> Y*d army!!!


Don't you bleedin well start n'all.  The word is "Yid"!


----------



## Corax (Oct 22, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Bloody flare throwing idiots need a ban.


The bloke who lit it needs a ban for sure.  Reports from those there though, are that one of the two arrested had no ill-intent at all.  It was lit and chucked by someone behind him, and landed at his feet.  Everyone was choking on the smoke, so he picked it up and aimed to chuck it out of the stands on to the edge of the pitch.  Didn't aim for or mean to hit the linesman (or anyone else), was trying to do the right thing.  Bloke in his 50s who wouldn't say boo to a goose according to those posting about it.

Reports continue that the stewards spoke to him at half time and he explained what he'd done & why, and they were perfectly happy with that.  Plod then nicked him when he returned to his seat in the second half - despite stewards protesting - roughhoused him out of the ground, pushed him about a bit, and chucked him in a van with the guy who'd originally lit and thrown it, who they'd already arrested.

If true it seems fucking harsh on the guy, and a prime example of the OB throwing their weight around and acting like cunts.


----------



## Silva (Oct 22, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> A 71,000 seater WHL shared with a gridiron team? So say posters on skyscraper city. Not that I believe it for a minute.


I still think it's unlikely the NFL actually moves a team to Europe, but the real cog in those plans is ground sharing with sports with completely different schedules. NFL teams plays mostly on Sunday, and very occasionally on Thursdays and Monday, with the Spurs playing potentially every day of the week (mostly Saturdays and Tuesday to Thursday), it's a complete nightmare where the Spurs would take the short straw by default - and it's not just a matter of putting artificial grass to allow playing on two consecutive days - IIRC, NFL away teams usually train the day before the game in the stadium to help players acclimatize (let's not forget a team can play one week in sunny Miami or San Diego and in the next get a blizzard in Chicago or Boston), get their visual reference points, get acquainted with the location of the play clocks, etc. And this obviously excluding replacing goalposts, erasing football marking and painting the gridiron (unless they find a way to use two fields).

I wouldn't be surprised, however, if the NFL decided to expand the International series to a biweekly thing (8 games with half the league having the pleasure of a 7 hour minimum flight), and the Spurs arranged their schedule with the PL to play away in those weekends. And then, a smaller stadium (between 50 and 70k) partly funded by the league, would make _a bit_ more sense. Than no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 22, 2013)

My 1,000th post is but a simple one.

*COME ON YOU SPURS!!!*


----------



## chieftain (Oct 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> The bloke who lit it needs a ban for sure.  Reports from those there though, are that one of the two arrested had no ill-intent at all.  It was lit and chucked by someone behind him, and landed at his feet.  Everyone was choking on the smoke, so he picked it up and aimed to chuck it out of the stands on to the edge of the pitch.  Didn't aim for or mean to hit the linesman (or anyone else), was trying to do the right thing.  Bloke in his 50s who wouldn't say boo to a goose according to those posting about it.
> 
> Reports continue that the stewards spoke to him at half time and he explained what he'd done & why, and they were perfectly happy with that.  Plod then nicked him when he returned to his seat in the second half - despite stewards protesting - roughhoused him out of the ground, pushed him about a bit, and chucked him in a van with the guy who'd originally lit and thrown it, who they'd already arrested.
> 
> If true it seems fucking harsh on the guy, and a prime example of the OB throwing their weight around and acting like cunts.



Sounds very harsh if its true. Like the police and their heavy handed tactics, flares have no place outside of the 70's.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 24, 2013)

Am enjoying the game against the Sheriffs. Spuds with most possession, but the other team looking very dangerous on the break and unlucky not to be level.


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2013)

Well.  That was fucking awful frankly.

Two nil flattered us, even against the Moldovans.

Was very much a 'taking it easy' performance.  Understandable if it was the first-choice picks I guess.  But I can't fathom why a team made up largely of players fighting for an EPL 1st team starting spot, would appear to put so little effort in.  Surely this is their chance to impress AVB and show why they should be starting?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 24, 2013)

Well the result looks nice, not so much the performance.  Defence all over the place - after Fryers went off, why didn't Vertonghen go to left back?  Naughton isn't getting a fair go, he's a very good right back but can't get forward on the left, especially when we're not playing a wide left midfielder outside him.  Chiriches doesn't look like a fullback either but a very classy centre back, the touch over his head (as the last man) in the first half was quality.

The pluses:
Sandro was very good and we haven't conceded in his 6 games.  Eriksen looks a very elegant player, even if it wasn't his best game he still has a look on the ball that oozes class, much like Modric and van der Vaart did.  Defoe did eff all but comes away with a goal.  Clean sheet, yay.  Lennon getting an easy-ish game to work his way back in - whatever the merits of a full back, the most difficult thing to deal with is direct pace and in Lennon and Townsend we've got plenty of it.  I want to see those 2 in tandem - in the same game we can have any combination of wide or narrow on both wing forward positions.

The minuses:
Lamela, what the hell is up with him?  I watched him at Roma and he was utterly brilliant - direct, tricky, pacy and fearless.  For us he's playing well within himself, too reserved and too quick to turn back and play the ball inside.  We need one big performance from him to get the confidence going, then we might see the real player.


----------



## xes (Oct 24, 2013)

*** *R*Y


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 24, 2013)

Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> The minuses:
> Lamela, what the hell is up with him?  I watched him at Roma and he was utterly brilliant - direct, tricky, pacy and fearless.  For us he's playing well within himself, too reserved and too quick to turn back and play the ball inside.  We need one big performance from him to get the confidence going, then we might see the real player.


The Spurs Show podcast noticed that he had someone beside him in the dug-out translating, and it looked like he didn't speak a word of English.  I wonder if the issue with him is to do with off-pitch adaptation?


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2013)

xes said:


> *** *R*Y





Zapp Brannigan said:


> Can I buy a vowel?


Aye, I'm in the dark too...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 24, 2013)

Soldado and Ceballos are native Spanish speakers & AVB is fluent.  It's hardly ideal, but there's at least something there for Lamela to work with.


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Soldado and Ceballos are native Spanish speakers & AVB is fluent.  It's hardly ideal, but there's at least something there for Lamela to work with.


Sure.  Not the same thing as being able to join in with the team banter though, feeling at home where you live, comfortable, like you belong.  Hopefully the club are giving him plenty of non-football support (language and otherwise), and he'll settle in after a bit.  The guy has remarkable technique and talent IMHO.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 24, 2013)

xes said:


> *** *R*Y


Red Sea pedestrian?


----------



## chieftain (Oct 25, 2013)

What a boring game, the defense was worryingly bad.

I do love Sandro, he's a great big presence on the pitch!

I agree with previous comment that if this was a chance to impress AVB then why not take it?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 27, 2013)

Dreadful decision, nice pen from Bobby.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 27, 2013)

it's a flaw in stadium design if you can actually lose wingers down the side of the pitch, as a coin might disappear into the back of a sofa.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2013)

chieftain said:


> What a boring game, the defense was worryingly bad.


Thought you were talking about today for a minute and was a wee bit confused!

Frustrating game, but an entertaining one and I thought we played well.  We deserved the win, even though we didn't deserve the pen iykwim.

Rags is a revelation.  Really quality CB.  With him, Verts, Kaboom and Daws we have an embarrassment of (chi)riches in that position.

The _Townsend: Origins_ comic continued in great style today as well.

AVB has work to do without doubt.  We're playing really well, but struggling to convert in the last fifth of the pitch.  It's annoying, frustrating, and other than signing a player like Lukaku (which we should have done) I'm not sure what the answer is.  But that's AVB's job, and he's a smart guy so I have no doubt he'll find an answer.  He's established very solid foundations to build upon.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 27, 2013)

We're very, very close to being an awesome side.  We dominate the ball most weeks, we play with pace and physical presence that few teams can match and we don't concede too many.  The only thing missing is that bit of extra [David Peat] cleverness [/David Pleat] when the opposition narrows the game and sits deep to negate our pace.

We're going at more than 2 points per game (80 points projected) even without.  Get Eriksen fully up to speed and Lamela pulling his weight, there's still plenty of potential for us to get better in that respect.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> We're very, very close to being an awesome side.  We dominate the ball most weeks, we play with pace and physical presence that few teams can match and we don't concede too many.  The only thing missing is that bit of extra [David Peat] cleverness [/David Pleat] when the opposition narrows the game and sits deep to negate our pace.
> 
> We're going at more than 2 points per game (80 points projected) even without.  Get Eriksen fully up to speed and Lamela pulling his weight, there's still plenty of potential for us to get better in that respect.


Aye.  Intensive language lessons for Lamela, and lots of cuddles.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 28, 2013)

Our home support is in trouble with AVB! 

I think he's right to have a go, it used to be great fun at the Lane but year on year its got quieter and quieter. I don't even go anymore!


----------



## deadringer (Oct 28, 2013)

I dislike sitting anywhere other than the South lower stand, people just don't seem to want to get involved anywhere else. Admittedly the bigger games are a bit better, but not much goes on until we've scored a goal. I wasn't there yesterday, but at the West Ham game even in South lower it was a muted atmosphere to say the least. People want to see an early goal, and as the game drags on you worry that A, we won't score, and B, the opposition will get one on the break. Add to that the songs that everyone does know and sometimes sing contains the word that must not be sung for fear of arrest and it becomes a perfect storm.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Just went past the ground. It was pretty quiet so must be a game on?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 30, 2013)

Hull II: This Time It's Capital One.

Streams to be had at http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=227498&part=sports

Strong team, good mix of first 11 and a few to get up to speed.  No left side though.

Friedel

Walker --- Kaboul Vertonghen --- Naughton

Paulinho Dembele

Lamela ---------- Eriksen ---------- Sigurdsson

Defoe​Capoue on the bench, good to have him back.  Made a cracking start for us before his injury.
Subs: Chiriches, Holtby, Capoue, Townsend, Chadli, Bentaleb, Lloris


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Hull II: This Time It's Capital One.
> 
> Streams to be had at http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=227498&part=sports


All Flash, which is annoying.  I prefer having better quality via Acestream/Sopcast/etc even if it means putting up with a minute or so delay.

But IME if a stream ain't on wiziwig, it doesn't exist.


----------



## xes (Oct 30, 2013)

try fsicrew, though they all seem to be browser too
http://www.footballstreaming.info/streams/todays-links/index.html


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2013)

xes said:


> try fsicrew, though they all seem to be browser too
> http://www.footballstreaming.info/streams/todays-links/index.html


Nice one. Bookmarked.

All seem to be Flash, but at least I have English commentary now.


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2013)

Fuckin tasty strike by the Icelander that.


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2013)

http://cdn.livetvstatic.ru/webplayer.php?t=ifr&c=169926&lang=en&eid=198771&lid=169926&ci=143&si=1


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2013)

A YES torrent has appeared on wiziwig if any are interested in a less fuzzy game!

ETA: In forern tho.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 30, 2013)

Ouch. Time to tell the squad that Brad has gone to live on a farm. No, they can't visit him.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 30, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> We're very, very close to being an awesome side.  We dominate the ball most weeks, we play with pace and physical presence that few teams can match and we don't concede too many.  The only thing missing is that bit of extra [David Peat] cleverness [/David Pleat] when the opposition narrows the game and sits deep to negate our pace.
> 
> We're going at more than 2 points per game (80 points projected) even without.  Get Eriksen fully up to speed and Lamela pulling his weight, there's still plenty of potential for us to get better in that respect.



I cannot share your optimism. We sold Elvis, and we bought Herman's Hermits.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 30, 2013)

We won a penalty shootout!  WE WON A PENALTY SHOOTOUT!  Friedel saved 2 pens!  FRIEDEL!!!

Not many "fringe" players doing themselves many favours though.  A few first teamers trying to force their way out too.  Never mind, quarter finals it is.


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, nice to see we made that nice and easy on ourselves.  Kept it simple, got the win, and saved our energy for the league.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 31, 2013)

At least the crowd responded, sounded louder than Sunday!


----------



## Silva (Oct 31, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I cannot share your optimism. We sold Elvis, and we bought Herman's Hermits.


Yes, but good Elvis, or pill-addicted Elvis who can't even get up?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 31, 2013)

Silva said:


> Yes, but good Elvis, or pill-addicted Elvis who can't even get up?



Based on last night, good Elvis. Of whom presumably Garth Crooks was a fan.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2013)

Verts is made of steel carbon nanotubes.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey the Ghost of Gomez!


----------



## deadringer (Oct 31, 2013)

chieftain said:


> At least the crowd responded, sounded louder than Sunday!



Crowd responded, and got what they wanted, an early goal.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/oct/30/tottenham-new-stadium-local-business-demolition

There's an issue here clearly.  But I'm not sure it's quite as simple as the Guardian's angle would have us believe.

And re the video - I've some sympathy for the woodshop and the retailers in general, but Miss Tattoo was utterly unconvincing - did the video really climax with her wiping away _invisible_ tears?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 31, 2013)

> This article was updated on 30 October 2013 to reflect the fact that Joe Lewis is not Daniel Levy's uncle



Dear old Graun. It may be a hotbed of Woolwich-supporting illiterates, but it always raises a chuckle. 

As it happens, Haringey council is a larger and more commercially astute entity than even Uncle Joe's club. It knows precisely what it is doing, and how best to exploit matchday revenue in conjunction with regeneration funds.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2013)

As I only catch football on the Box of a Sunday, I thought I seem to have seen quite a bit of Spurs this season. 

A look at BBC Sport Results and Fixtures tells me that by 22nd December Spurs will have played 16 (or maybe 17) PL games... with only TWO falling on a Saturday (14/9, 8/12 and I think mebbe one other). 

That's just weird.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 1, 2013)

Personally I prefer the Sunday games, like the option of being able to do some overtime on Saturdays, and If I'm out Saturday night it's always a rush to get back for, then to get ready and go out again. Have to watch my drinking too.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 3, 2013)

Blimey 9 goals in 10 matches for Spurs


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh! I thought this was at 16:00 and was just going to look for a stream.


----------



## Maltin (Nov 3, 2013)

LiamO said:


> As I only catch football on the Box of a Sunday, I thought I seem to have seen quite a bit of Spurs this season.
> 
> A look at BBC Sport Results and Fixtures tells me that by 22nd December Spurs will have played 16 (or maybe 17) PL games... with only TWO falling on a Saturday (14/9, 8/12 and I think mebbe one other).
> 
> That's just weird.


That's presumably a result of playing football on Thursdays in the Europa League.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Nov 3, 2013)

Disappointing day again today.
Everton only got back into it when Sandro went off, but even with all the possession in the first half Spurs didn't look like scoring. 
Is it time to drop Townsend? His relentless shoot on sight policy is just as infuriating as when Jermaine Defoe does it and Lennon, who tracks back and protects Walker better, is hopeless on the left. With both of them cutting in all the time the early cross to Soldado, who makes the runs, isn't available. 
I know all the wise heads say that it needs time for a team to gel, but how long? We are are quarter of the way through the season, is it too early to start doubting?
I was really enthusiastic about the signings at the start of the season, admittedly I hadn't heard of half of them before, but after more than just the isolated poor game, I'm wondering if we haven't all had the wool pulled over our eyes a bit, we can win the ball in midfield now, we can even not give it away, but I don't see a lot else.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 3, 2013)

A point away at Everton is a good point.

Just for a portion of 1 game I want to see at least 1 winger on his natural foot.  Townsend's ability to go inside or out is a bonus, but playing him rigidly on the right is limiting options on the other side (unless/until Lamela turns up).  Lennon wide right, Townsend inside left for me.


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2013)

CosmikRoger said:


> Disappointing day again today.


Not really.  We utterly dominated for most of the match and were playing slick passing football.  We're lacking that final end-product, but if we've noticed it I somehow expect AVB has too.  Given the wholesale changes to the team this season it's pretty damn impressive that we're 4th at this point.  If anything, I found today particularly encouraging as it was the first time that the team has looked like it's properly gelled against decent opposition.


CosmikRoger said:


> Is it time to drop Townsend?


We're past the days of 'dropping' players in that fashion.  It's genuinely become a squad game.  And we're better set up for that now than anyone else barring City.


CosmikRoger said:


> I know all the wise heads say that it needs time for a team to gel, but how long? We are are quarter of the way through the season, is it too early to start doubting?


We gelled today.  We own the pitch now, we just need to find a way of getting it in the damn net more often.


CosmikRoger said:


> I was really enthusiastic about the signings at the start of the season, admittedly I hadn't heard of half of them before, but after more than just the isolated poor game, I'm wondering if we haven't all had the wool pulled over our eyes a bit, we can win the ball in midfield now, we can even not give it away, but I don't see a lot else.


You're nuts!   Try looking harder - we are an increasingly formidable unit, no one is going to relish coming up against us, we've had our* best ever* start to a season, and we're now in 4th place.  The quality and technique on display from some of our players is astounding, and this all before our record signing has managed to get to grips with the language and adjusted to the English league's pace.  The high-line forces opposition teams to sit back, and whilst protecting our goal (see our defensive record for confirmation) it also makes things harder up the other end.  AVB will undoubtedly be drilling the team in how to overcome that, and find the breaks.

This is how great sides are forged.  You sort the defensive and possession-retaining capabilities first, then you ease off on the reins and allow the creative and attacking stuff to flow.  AVB has made us defensively and possession-wise virtually unparalleled, without any accusations of 'parking the bus'.  Technically superb players such as Verts, Rags and Sandro are generating those clean sheets whilst still being capable of touches worthy of Soccer AM's 'Showboat' section.

He's building a new side, one intended for glory.  And to achieve that, you need to build it from the back.

Remember what we were like under Ossie?  He tried building the side from the front, sorting the attack before securing the foundations.  It was entertaining as hell, but the story doesn't end well....


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2013)

Ps - Lloris is now an official member of the THFC Superman club after today.  He joins Verts, Sandro, Kaboom, Daws, and since last week Andros as well.  

ETA: PPs Not only are we 4th, we're equal on points with 2nd place. Probably not a crisis yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2013)

boring boring tottenham


----------



## tommers (Nov 3, 2013)

You lot are funny.


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> You lot are funny.


You lot are 15th.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 3, 2013)

1 goal conceded away from home in all competitions.  1 goal in 9 matches.

We haven't got the balance right between supporting Soldado and not congesting the middle.  The options are to provide width by overloading with extra players (which risks being more open at the back, hence Sandro being key) or by taking one of the forward players and sticking him out on the touchline (which risks losing a goalscorer).  I'd go the second route.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2013)

Lloris has had that coming! You have to be careful with those kind of things - can even hit you the next day.
A win wouldve put us in 2nd. oh well, great defensive record continues.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> Not really.  We utterly dominated for most of the match and were playing slick passing football.  We're lacking that final end-product, but if we've noticed it I somehow expect AVB has too.  Given the wholesale changes to the team this season it's pretty damn impressive that we're 4th at this point.  If anything, I found today particularly encouraging as it was the first time that the team has looked like it's properly gelled against decent opposition.
> 
> We're past the days of 'dropping' players in that fashion.  It's genuinely become a squad game.  And we're better set up for that now than anyone else barring City.
> 
> ...



Objective view says average all over. Where's Lamela? He looked a bit special


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2013)

What the hell were the medical staff thinking in letting Lloris play on?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2013)

Did not see the game. Reports seemed to suggest it was either a boring goalless draw or a fantastic battle


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Did not see the game. Reports seemed to suggest it was either a boring goalless draw or a fantastic battle


given it was a boring goalless draw reports of a fantastic battle can safely be ignored.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 4, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> As it happens, Haringey council is a larger and more commercially astute entity than even Uncle Joe's club. It knows precisely what it is doing, and how best to exploit matchday revenue in conjunction with regeneration funds.



Haringey council, in my professional experience, is about as commercially astute as a dead rat.  they're idiots from top to bottom.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Fifa guidelines suggest there should be a five-day gap after suffering concussion before someone can play again. However, Tottenham say they will assess Lloris's condition on Wednesday to determine his availability for the Europa League home tie against Sheriff.

Declan Lynch, Arsenal's first-team physiotherapist, said he would never take a risk with a player's health by ignoring Fifa's guidelines. "Simple answer, no," he said. A fortnight ago Matthieu Flamini was ruled out of Arsenal's Champions League home game against Borussia Dortmund after being concussed against Norwich.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/nov/05/tottenham-hugo-lloris-head-injury

Flamini has not played since. He also insisted on continuing until he was forced off by Wenger. What do you lot think?

ETA - Flamini seems to have a groin injury now so his prolonged absence beyond the five day rule seems to be attributable to that.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> What do you lot think?


What do I think?  I think that the doctors allowed him to play on.

AFAIUI AVB isn't a trained medical professional, so who the hell is he to overrule them?

As to when he next plays, that too is in the hands of the doctors.  They will have medicolegal responsibility for Lloris as their patient, so are unlikely to put him at risk for the sake of points unless they're stupid jizzpots.  If he suffered any harm from their decision then they'd risk losing their GMC license and their career would be fucked.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> What do I think?  I think that the doctors allowed him to play on.
> 
> AFAIUI AVB isn't a trained medical professional, so who the hell is he to overrule them?
> 
> As to when he next plays, that too is in the hands of the doctors.  They will have medicolegal responsibility for Lloris as their patient, so are unlikely to put him at risk for the sake of points unless they're stupid jizzpots.  If he suffered any harm from their decision then they'd risk losing their GMC license and their career would be fucked.



AVB makes a passionate defence of those medical staff, two of whom helped save the life of Fabrice Muamba. It's unclear to me whether the player Lloris overruled the medical advice as Flamini briefly attempted to do.
I believe there is going to be some sort of conference in the near future to formulate a policy regarding head injuries.

As a aside, I think it is important that the referee has the decision to stop play because of an injury rather than allow the confusion that often arises from both teams acting in a gentlemanly fashion. There was a minor example of this during the Arsenal v Liverpool match when Gibbs pulled up off the pitch, walked back onto the pitch and went down, Liverpool played on rightly so in my opinion.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 7, 2013)

Thursday night cup Vs Tiramisu. COYS

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiramisu


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 7, 2013)

We're running SuperJan into the ground.  What's he got to do to get a night off?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 7, 2013)

Ashley Young gets a penalty for a gust of wind.  Lamela tries to stay on his feet under a 50x heavier challenge, no penalty.

Now I get it Ashley.  You carry on.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 7, 2013)

Erik!!! Well deserved, he has been great this evening.


----------



## Corax (Nov 7, 2013)

He's not just a pretty face.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 7, 2013)

And I was about to say that Defoe, by contrast, was purely decorative. But then that happened.


----------



## Corax (Nov 7, 2013)

What's that then?  Do you know?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 7, 2013)

A llama who has self-immolated in protest against tyranny?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 7, 2013)

I am not understanding the continued presence of elderly fumbling Brad. What exactly is the status of Gomes these days?


----------



## Corax (Nov 7, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> A llama who has self-immolated in protest against tyranny?


Close. A Llama on fire.  Because he was tonight.  


Silas Loom said:


> I am not understanding the continued presence of elderly fumbling Brad. What exactly is the status of Gomes these days?


Not keen on any slagging of Brad tbh.  He's been great for us, is clearly a very decent guy (and dealt with becoming second choice with immense dignity), is totally dedicated, and at his peak was one of the best _shot-stoppers_ around.  I'm delighted he's doing his coaching badges with us, I hope we keep him on in that capacity.

But... he's past it now really, and even if he weren't his style is totally unsuited to our play these days.  He's the very opposite in approach to Hugo.

Gomes went on loan to Hoffenheim. They laughed at the signing when he joined.  He totally turned that round and earned their respect whilst there, and IIUC they made him captain.  He's still our player, and from his tweets still seems very fond of our club despite the shitty treatment he received under Redknapp.

Personally, I hoped he'd be started tonight.  He's hugely talented, and despite MOTD's hate campaign he always won us more points than his gaffes ever cost us.  Certainly up until their artificial "Gomes is a clown lol" narrative shattered his confidence.  As an aside, other keepers such as Reina were making bigger howlers at the time that went uncommented upon - it was a bullshit ratings-motivated 'angle' and nothing more.

Redknapp, if he was a better human being, should have protected him from that shit, put an arm around his shoulder, and shored up his confidence.

But he didn't because that would put him in opposition to elements of the media.  And Harry loves the media more than he'll ever love any club or the players that he's charged with.

I was really disappointed to see that not only didn't he play tonight, but he wasn't even on the bench.  He's never going to threaten Lloris for the top spot as however good Gomes *can* be, Hugo is one of the few players we've had that I would describe as literally "world-class".  But Heurelho should be our back-up keeper now without a doubt.  The coaching team need to get on it.


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2013)

Those criminals you hired have pleaded guilty.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> Those criminals you hired have pleaded guilty.



Les Ferdinand? Finally confessing to the Blue Peter garden job?


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Les Ferdinand? Finally confessing to the Blue Peter garden job?



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24869599

Football's shame.


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm always disappointed to watch Spurs when Sandro isn't playing. Watching him fairly kick seven shades of shit out of the opposition is one of the more refreshing sights in modern football.


----------



## Corax (Nov 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24869599
> 
> Football's shame.


Not only are we not responsible for the actions of subcontractors, we deplore this unethical behaviour and are taking legal advice on whether they acted in breach of the terms and conditions that they agreed to when we engaged their services.  We have no further comment to make at this time.  Thank you.


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2013)

Corax said:


> Not only are we not responsible for the actions of subcontractors, we deplore this unethical behaviour and are taking legal advice on whether they acted in breach of the terms and conditions that they agreed to when we engaged their services.  We have no further comment to make at this time.  Thank you.



Chinny.  Reckon.


----------



## Corax (Nov 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> Chinny.  Reckon.


This type of comment is typical of the disingenuous popular press, and we will not be drawn down to that level.  Thank you very much Mr Tommers; this conversation is over.

_*leaves room*_


----------



## Corax (Nov 10, 2013)

AVB OUT!!!!!!!! 

[/compulsory kneejerk reaction]


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 10, 2013)

Go on then, Fotherington-Corax. Explain how successful teams gel from the back, then eventually work out how to get past mid-table defences, but the final part of gelling is being able to finish. So it's all on track, everything is fine, and the strategy works.


----------



## Corax (Nov 10, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Fotherington-Corax


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello clouds! Hello sky! Hello AVB! [/Pangloss]


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 10, 2013)

It really isn't working. I have no idea why it's not working or how the team should be otherwise arranged, but 95% possession and an average of half a goal per game implies that something is awry.


----------



## xes (Nov 10, 2013)

warra load of arsefux. Our set peices were fucking shocking, coulda, shoulda, fucking didn't. Fair play to Krull, fucking outstanding game, just a shame it was today he had to be on top form.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 10, 2013)

Was he? Getting to Soldado's backwards header looked impressive, but how much power could there have been on that? Can't recall any other saves for which he actually had to move much; generally we were shooting straight at him.


----------



## xes (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah some of the saves were more instinctual, but he got down for a few good stops. He did his job and kept everything out, you can't just blame our shite attacking.


----------



## Corax (Nov 10, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> It really isn't working. I have no idea why it's not working or how the team should be otherwise arranged, but 95% possession and an average of half a goal per game implies that something is awry.


Of course there's something awry.  It's the same thing that's been awry for bloody ages - we need to sign a striker.

I like Soldado, and I think he'll come good.  But he's still not a "proper CF".

Stick a Benteke or a Lukaku in our line up and we'll be awesome.  Everything else is in place, but nothing is going to pay off without a big lump up front.  It's too easy for teams to shut us out otherwise.


----------



## Corax (Nov 10, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Was he?


Yes. Krul was outstanding today a the MOTM choice was a no-brainer.  One of the commentators said he doubted he'd have another game like that this season, and despite Krul being quality generally I agree.  He did a David Marshall on us.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 10, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Was he? Getting to Soldado's backwards header looked impressive, but how much power could there have been on that? Can't recall any other saves for which he actually had to move much; generally we were shooting straight at him.



Yeah, tbf he made to or three outstanding reaction saves, most notably one from a deflected free kick.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 10, 2013)

Hmm. Even if the Ade situation were nothing to do with AVB's man management skills, and ending up with only Soldado, Defoe and Kane was entirely down to Levy and Baldini, playing our current set-up with a striker who isn't quite right is a management decision. And he's a ginger.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 10, 2013)

Ohh that was Krul.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 10, 2013)

We got beaten by 10 traffic cones and a goalkeeper


----------



## chieftain (Nov 11, 2013)

very frustrating, ongoing frustration!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

If you can't even score a goal per game it's no wonder you're not winning matches. Sturridge and Suarez each have one goal less than your entire team


----------



## chieftain (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If you can't even score a goal per game it's no wonder you're not winning matches. Sturridge and Suarez each have one goal less than your entire team



Pipe down scouse, you'll be shit again as soon as Sturridge and Suarez get injured


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Pipe down scouse, you'll be shit again as soon as Sturridge and Suarez get injured


 Sturridge did get a knock against Fulham, quite fortuitous that it coincides with an international break. Suarez is solid as a brick tho, very rarely out for long stretches. 

But yeah, you're right to point out a lack of depth in our squad, especially up front.


----------



## Corax (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If you can't even score a goal per game it's no wonder you're not winning matches. Sturridge and Suarez each have one goal less than your entire team


Oddly though, neither would make a blind bit of difference to our team because of our style of play.  They'd be just as frustrated.

It's a stunning jigsaw AVB's put together, but until he finds that missing piece it's still not a picture.  We need a big 'classic' CF, simple as that.

If I know it and hundreds of other Spurs fans are saying the same them presumably AVB and Levy know it too.  Franco has an important task to fulfil come January...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

Corax said:


> Oddly though, neither would make a blind bit of difference to our team because of our style of play.  They'd be just as frustrated.
> 
> It's a stunning jigsaw AVB's put together, but until he finds that missing piece it's still not a picture.  We need a big 'classic' CF, simple as that.
> 
> If I know it and hundreds of other Spurs fans are saying the same them presumably AVB and Levy know it too.  Franco has an important task to fulfil come January...


Absolute rubbish. Both Sauron and Sturridge can play the CF.


----------



## Corax (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Absolute rubbish. Both Sauron and Sturridge can play the CF.


Neither of them are big and physical enough for what we need.  We need a big lump (but one with touch as well) - Benteke or Lukaku would fit.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

Corax said:


> Neither of them are big and physical enough for what we need.  We need a big lump (but one with touch as well) - Benteke or Lukaku would fit.


Sturridge is plenty big enough. But either way you're wrong. You don't need a big lump. You just need someone who can score goals.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 11, 2013)

Adebayor, say.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

I hear Bendtner wants out?


----------



## Corax (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sturridge is plenty big enough. But either way you're wrong. You don't need a big lump. You just need someone who can score goals.


Sturridge is a shade over 6ft - hardly huge for a modern CF.  Not renowned for getting his head on it either.  

Don't get me wrong, I actually fucking _love_ Sturridge, think he's a quality player and that Chelsea were nuts to let him go.  In fact, if they'd kept him and not sent Lukaku out on loan again they'd have a much better attack than they have IMO.  But he's not a player in *that* mould.  There aren't many in that mould around these days tbh, but what we need is more Shearer or Drogba.  Sturridge really isn't that kind of striker, he's far more about pace and footwork than muscle.

Bobby Soldier can score goals.  As can Defoe, Siggy, Eriksen, Townsend (when he's not booting it into the stands... ), Paulinho, Holtby and Llama.  But none of them are that big imposing presence, and without that the opposition's gameplan is too simple and they get shut out.  We need that 'big man' not just to score goals himself, but largely to provide that disruption in the last third so that the others get the space to do what they do.

Part of it's to do with having a target for a speedy counter.  We simply can't counter-attack at pace right now because there's no one to aim it at.  Because of that, teams can happily push up without worrying about getting caught out because it takes us two dozen passes to build an attack - and by that time they've got 9 men behind the ball again.

Tbh, the closest thing we have to that kind of striker at the moment is probably Vertonghen.  And however good his aerial prowess and technique on the ball are, he's still a bloody centre-back...


----------



## Corax (Nov 11, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Adebayor, say.


Ade _*should*_ be able to play that role.  But he's a feckin wuss a lot of the time, even when he's on form.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

You're living in the past, Corax. Don't get me wrong, a Lukaku/Drogba/Benteke type is a handy player. But no team needs a big strong ox up top for counters. Look at Arsenal, Barca, even Utd. No massive fucker up top and they will still kill you on the counter.


----------



## Corax (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You're living in the past, Corax. Don't get me wrong, a Lukaku/Drogba/Benteke type is a handy player. But no team needs a big strong ox up top for counters. Look at Arsenal, Barca, even Utd. No massive fucker up top and they will still kill you on the counter.


Depends on the style of play though.

What I'm talking about is what we need _*if*_ AVB sticks with his 'philosophy'.  It's the thing that's missing if he's going to make *that* work.

Yeah, if he ditched that we wouldn't necessarily need it, but I can't see him abandoning his grand vision just yet.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

You're doomed if you haven't got a plan B.


----------



## Corax (Nov 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You're doomed if you haven't got a plan B.


Can't lie, it worries me that AVB seems to have only slightly more of a plan B than Redknapp did.  And Redknapp barely had a plan A tbh.

I'm not losing faith in the guy yet though.  One of the things I like most about him is his willingness and ability to learn.  He's smart, he's a good man-manager (unless you fill his dressing room with twats like Terry and Lampard), and he's still very young for a manager.  We got our biggest ever points total last season even though it wasn't quite enough, and had our best ever start to a season this year despite things quite clearly not being quite right yet.

It always astonishes me that no club appears to have learned any lessons from Ferguson's success at Man U, which only came after a fair few years of 

If I was Levy I'd actually be getting him to sign on for another 5 years, and I'd pretty much guarantee him his job no matter what the results (barring getting into relegation territory) for the first three of it.  I really do think that even very good managers are rarely given enough time to build success these days.  Yeah, if you're citeh or chelski then you might be able to go out and buy instant titles, but for the rest of us the only approach that will get anywhere will also take a bit of time.

As for your mob, I'd be offering the same kind of deal to Rodgers.  He's not that different to AVB is some ways - he's a 'thoughtful' manager that's taken time to work out what he believes the game should be all about, and how best to play it.  It's the diametric opposite to the Redknapp school of "fackin run araahnd a bit!"


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2013)

That last para rings quite true, and I've been very pleased with BR's willingness to adapt his game-plan to what players he has available and what has and hasn't worked in the past. Last season he was that much more inflexible and I think we suffered a bit for it, especially during the start of the season. A few good signings later (especially Sturridge and Coutinho) and solid evidence of a plans A, B and C in action means we can respond to different opponents much more effectively as well as play to our strengths/hide weaknesses.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 11, 2013)

Inside out wingers are our problem, and specifically Soldado's problem.

He's a clever forward who thrives on setting up centre backs with his movement, not taking them on either with the ball at his feet or in a physical challenge.  So what he needs is either cutbacks from wingers (dropping off to the penalty spot a specialty, when everyone else piles in on goal) or clever through balls.  Wrong footed wingers cutting in take away those cutbacks, and neither Townsend or Lennon are the clever through ball type; plus, playing inside pushes Eriksen deeper otherwise they're all in the same space.

Lennon and Townsend wide, Eriksen playing like RvdV close to Soldado.  Job done, i'm sure of it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 12, 2013)

You can still get 66-1 on AVB being the next prem manager to leave his post. That's not bad.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 15, 2013)

Slow news day: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/man-tried-sex-sheep-near-2788150 and http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...eague-minnows-remove-cockerel-logo-crest.html


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 24, 2013)

...aaaaaaaaaaaand back to domestic football, praise be for that.  Away at City.  Ah.

Decent looking side going out today, plenty of attacking intent in there.  Very strong attacking bench too

Lloris

Walker --- Dawson - Kaboul --- Vertonghen

Sandro
Paulinho ------------
-------------- Holtby
Lennon -------------------------------------- Lamela
Soldado

Subs: Friedel, Chiriches, Dembele, Sigurdsson, Townsend, Defoe, ADEBAYOR!!!​Please AVB, please, please let the wingers be that way round, at least to start with.

COME ON YOU SPURS!


----------



## xes (Nov 24, 2013)

fucking  bollocks  15  fucking  seconds


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2013)

Draw please.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 24, 2013)

This match is a good hangover cure.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Draw please.


Yes please.......


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

xes said:


> fucking  bollocks  15  fucking  seconds


most teams manage to hold out for at least the first minute.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a slaughter.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 24, 2013)

So is this team still not gelled? Seriously question to Spurs fans. Once the Spurs £100m signing vs Arsenal signing no-one and then Ozil furore was over, this was a lot of talk about Spurs' signings needing to gel. Is that still to come?

Lamela looks like by far the best player you signed and he's not been in from the start. Might he be the key?

As an Arsenal fan, I hope they are all just not as good as billed, but I'm not sure that's actually the case. 

I think the 'Bale is irreplaceable, with however many players' thing I said earlier in this thread (I think) is 100% true, by Spurs will improve, won't they?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2013)

A third through the season and they haven't done too badly, bit lacking up front though.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A third through the season and they haven't done too badly, bit lacking up front though.



Not doing too bad, true, but I'm sure someone scoffed at my assertion that you couldn't possibly be as good without Bale. Replaceable by Messi or Ronaldo only.

Do you think they still have gelling to do though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Yes please.......


not today


----------



## xes (Nov 24, 2013)

you never know!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

xes said:


> you never know!


the problem for you is that for a draw spurs have to start scoring goals.


----------



## xes (Nov 24, 2013)

the game could still get abandoned, meteor strike or something


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

xes said:


> the game could still get abandoned, meteor strike or something


never mind, at least one spurs player's found the back of the net today


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Not doing too bad, true, but I'm sure someone scoffed at my assertion that you couldn't possibly be as good without Bale. Replaceable by Messi or Ronaldo only.
> 
> Do you think they still have gelling to do though?


I'm a Liverpool fan, Yelkie! It's obvious they have gelling to do, and some of their buys won't work out - law of averages I'd say.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I'm a Liverpool fan, Yelkie! It's obvious they have gelling to do, and some of their buys won't work out - law of averages I'd say.


it's back to mid-table mediocrity for the spurs


----------



## xes (Nov 24, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it's back to mid-table mediocrity for the spurs


funnily enough, I was thinking that yesterday, and that, I'm comfortable with it. The pressure's off, we can be shit again and it's ok.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

xes said:


> funnily enough, I was thinking that yesterday, and that, I'm comfortable with it. The pressure's off, we can be shit again and it's ok.


quoted for posterity


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2013)

xes said:


> funnily enough, I was thinking that yesterday, and that, I'm comfortable with it. The pressure's off, we can be shit again and it's ok.


Is the pressure really off tho?


----------



## xes (Nov 24, 2013)

in my head, yes.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2013)

Spuds need to spend some money..........oh right ,have to admit Citeh look lethal at home,its their away form that's letting them down.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is the pressure really off tho?


don't know if there ever was any pressure as after 52 years after their last league victory i doubt spurs fans really expect to be there or thereabouts in the league


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> don't know if there ever was any pressure as after 52 years after their last league victory i doubt spurs fans really expect to be there or thereabouts in the league


True, but it seems to me they were expecting to be in the mix for CL spots at the start of the season. They still are even with this result, it's only 4 points up to LFC on 2nd.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> True, but it seems to me they were expecting to be in the mix for CL spots at the start of the season. They still are even with this result, it's only 4 points up to LFC on 2nd.


the problem with spurs' ambition for a champions league spot is the season's played till may and not till xmas.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I'm a Liverpool fan, Yelkie! It's obvious they have gelling to do, and some of their buys won't work out - law of averages I'd say.



Didn't realise! Apols. 

Indeed. Looked backed and Corax scoffed at my 'Tottenham can't possibly be as good now Bale's gone'. Must be obvious now?


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2013)

We're just lolling the rest of the league in to a false sense of security


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2013)

No, that's not a typo


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2013)

12 games now, and 6 goals in open play..........no shame in losing away to Citeh considering their excellent home form but that was fucking embarrassing for a club with CL ambitions


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> We're just lolling the rest of the league in to a false sense of security


Everyone else is just LOLing


----------



## Dandred (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 24, 2013)

Who else did they buy? Lamela, Solado, who else?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 24, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the problem with spurs' ambition for a champions league spot is the season's played till may and not till xmas.


 
Boring, predictable trolling

Again


----------



## chieftain (Nov 24, 2013)

Well done Citeh, continuing frustration for Spurs


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 24, 2013)

I think O J Simpson had a better defence thank Spurs


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 24, 2013)

"I'm not talking about it, we're very happy with what we're doing here. They are fantastic club and of course, no manager could really say no with the right amount of money made available. And before you say it, I don't think my fantastic run at Spurs before is relevant. It's the chairmen who decide these things, not the little people like me. Fantastic club, Spurs, fantastic."

- Harry at a car window, Sky Sport, just now


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2013)

6-0, that's a bit much, will be interesting to see their response.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> 12 games now, and 6 goals in open play..........no shame in losing away to Citeh considering their excellent home form but that was fucking embarrassing for a club with CL ambitions


ambitions for 2019/20


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 24, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> You can still get 66-1 on AVB being the next prem manager to leave his post. That's not bad.



I really should have stuck something on; it's down to 8-1 now. If he is still in charge in 2014 I will be astounded. Whatever the system was that wasn't working, the players appear to be sick of it.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> "I'm not talking about it, we're very happy with what we're doing here. They are fantastic club and of course, no manager could really say no with the right amount of money made available. And before you say it, I don't think my fantastic run at Spurs before is relevant. It's the chairmen who decide these things, not the little people like me. Fantastic club, Spurs, fantastic."
> 
> - Harry at a car window, Sky Sport, just now


 Triffic little club,triffic.....


----------



## poului (Nov 24, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> - Harry at a car window



That's his office, isn't it?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2013)

Are any of our big new signings any good? im yet to see it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Are any of our big new signings any good? im yet to see it.



Chiriches has looked alright.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been miserable all day, bloody Tottenham.
Bizarrely, I thought Walker had a good game, his first this season, although I must admit to only vaguely paying attention after the fourth went in so I may have missed a bit.
Bloody Tottenham


----------



## deadringer (Nov 25, 2013)

Feel better today than yesterday, but still, ffs. Tromso away has GOT to be a second string 11, concentrate on bouncing back Sunday. 

COYS (he sqeaks)


----------



## deadringer (Nov 25, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I really should have stuck something on; it's down to 8-1 now. If he is still in charge in 2014 I will be astounded. Whatever the system was that wasn't working, *the players appear to be sick of it*.



Sandro quite literally.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 25, 2013)

Lots of teams get beaten by good sides and bounce back, 2011 saw Man Utd thrash the gooners 8-2, then Citeh beat United 6-1. If you look at the games stats we had a good go but the scoreline is grotesque! 

Spurs will bounce back, perhaps it's the kick in the arse they need!!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 27, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Lots of teams get beaten by good sides and bounce back, 2011 saw Man Utd thrash the gooners 8-2, then Citeh beat United 6-1. If you look at the games stats we had a good go but the scoreline is grotesque!
> 
> Spurs will bounce back, perhaps it's the kick in the arse they need!!


of course, 110% agree () and Man City away is the hardest match in the premiership statistically
Ridiculously AVB is on the verge of losing his job according to the papers today
My impression (and thats all it is) is that AVB is a great manager....the problem is our new signings, many of which simply dont look any good at all, especially the 26mill a pop Lamela and Soldado have done what appears very little. erikson is pretty standard, and i cant comment on Paulinho. We just dont have top draw goal scorers, or if we do they need more time to "settle in". Soldado's 4 goals have all been very soft tap ins and penalties IIRC.

Anyone know how well Lamela, Soldado and Paulinho speak English?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 27, 2013)

Where does the impression that AVB is a great manager come from, though?

Can't point to anyone who has improved under his care (Townsend got better on loan), and the tactical idiosyncrasies (keep ball, high line, wingers cutting in) seem to be developed for games against poor opposition and to be ill-suited to the Prem. 

I'm happy to admit ignorance, I've never played the game and am probably a very poor judge of players and their skills, but I'm interested in what faith in AVB is based on.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> of course, 110% agree () and Man City away is the hardest match in the premiership statistically
> Ridiculously AVB is on the verge of losing his job according to the papers today
> My impression (and thats all it is) is that AVB is a great manager....the problem is our new signings, many of which simply dont look any good at all, especially the 26mill a pop Lamela and Soldado have done what appears very little. erikson is pretty standard, and i cant comment on Paulinho. We just dont have top draw goal scorers, or if we do they need more time to "settle in". Soldado's 4 goals have all been very soft tap ins and penalties IIRC.
> 
> Anyone know how well Lamela, Soldado and Paulinho speak English?



Did AVB not choose the signings? If not, is Levy or Baldinini (is that right) actually to blame?


----------



## g force (Nov 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Where does the impression that AVB is a great manager come from, though?
> 
> Can't point to anyone who has improved under his care (Townsend got better on loan), and the tactical idiosyncrasies (keep ball, high line, wingers cutting in) seem to be developed for games against poor opposition and to be ill-suited to the Prem.
> 
> I'm happy to admit ignorance, I've never played the game and am probably a very poor judge of players and their skills, but I'm interested in what faith in AVB is based on.



His time at Porto...he signed some very good players, had them playing lovely football and they won trophies. The problem is Spurs signed some very average players, or players who show a lot of promise and paid massively over the odds for them (bar Erikson who was cheaper). 

Soldado is pretty average - Man City got the good available Spaniard in Negredo, Villa went to Atleti and Juve had already signed Llorente. Lamela is skillful but i'm not convinced is really suited to the pace of the PL but he may be able to adjust. Paulinho is the same, clearly a skillful player but not worth any like the money the club spent on him.


----------



## Silva (Nov 27, 2013)

g force said:


> His time at Porto...he signed some very good players, had them playing lovely football and they won trophies.


Except Mourinho, managers usually here have very little word on signings (the reason why sometimes the team tanks because the available talent doesn't match the style of play of the managers). Moutinho and James were brought in as part of the "buy cheap, sell expensive" program the club is running, not exactly because AVB wanted them. He did however raise the level of offensive play from his predecessor to a much higher level and managed to turn Hulk and Falcao into a threatening attacking and managed to flip Moutinhos' career (at the time was turning into another "lost boy" of Portuguese football) that won the Europa League.

Of course, you might argue if his success here wasn't mostly thanks to Falcao scoring once on every two or three half-decent balls put into his whereabouts, but a few players were at a level they never managed to reach since.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 27, 2013)

Master tactician AVB sidesteps the dreaded "vote of confidence" from the board by claiming it himself


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2013)

So, what odds on AVB gone and 'Arry back by NYE?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2013)

They certainly aren't lengthening at the moment. Looking rather uninspired against the Finno-Ugric lot.


----------



## xes (Nov 28, 2013)

we're shit


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2013)

xes said:


> we're shit



We're _gelling_.


----------



## xes (Nov 28, 2013)

aah, is that another way of saying "we're shit"

Well, I guess it's worked for the last 20 years


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2013)

Pleat in before Xmas.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2013)

Ooh, undead bloke in the snorkel scored. We've gelled!


----------



## xes (Nov 28, 2013)

did we score? I gave up watching....

yay and woo, in a very...um...enthusiastic way.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2013)

xes said:


> did we score? I gave up watching....
> 
> yay and woo, in a very...um...enthusiastic way.



Yes. Although I had barely got to the first bar of "Super Vlad Chiriches" when it transpired that it was an own goal.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice one from Dembele though.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2013)

You're playing a team that just got relegated from a third tier European league and you're only winning 2-0?


----------



## xes (Nov 28, 2013)

yes, your point?.....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 28, 2013)

Got tickets for the final game against Anji in a couple of weeks, but given both teams have already qualified and even first place isn't up for grabs I can't see it being a corker... Maybe some fringe players with something to prove will get a game. Because that always works...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2013)

xes said:


> yes, your point?.....


That you're not all that.


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I'm interested in what faith in AVB is based on.


Because....

Because...

Because LOOK AT HIM!!!! JUST *LOOK AT HIM FFS!!!!!!*


----------



## xes (Nov 28, 2013)

he does have a chin that I'd like to rest my balls on.....


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2013)

g force said:


> His time at Porto...he signed some very good players, had them playing lovely football and they won trophies. The problem is Spurs signed some very average players, or players who show a lot of promise and paid massively over the odds for them (bar Erikson who was cheaper).
> 
> Soldado is pretty average - Man City got the good available Spaniard in Negredo, Villa went to Atleti and Juve had already signed Llorente. Lamela is skillful but i'm not convinced is really suited to the pace of the PL but he may be able to adjust. Paulinho is the same, clearly a skillful player but not worth any like the money the club spent on him.


Soldado - feeds off crosses.  I'll reserve judgement until he gets a couple... 
Erikson - quality.  Showed it in his first few games but is getting ground down by the lack of sparkle. Same goes for Holtby actually.
Llama - quality.  Same applies, plus language/adjusting difficulties.  If handled with care could be one of the best in the EPL.  If not, we may just break him.  Should be playing #10 not wing though.
Paulinho -I'm so undecided on this guy it's crazy.  He's clearly a good footballer, but I just don't know *what* he is.  He's like a turbo charged version of Jenas or Livermore.

Rags has been the stand out success of the signings so far - looks like the dogs bollocks tbh.  As did Capoue before his injury - a player good enough to challenge Sandro for his spot is a damn fine player.

Also, WTF is up with Danny Rose's toe FFS?


----------



## tommers (Nov 29, 2013)

AVB gets a fan thrown out for telling him he's getting sacked in the morning.  Tells opposition fans exactly what to sing for the rest of his time at spurs.

http://gu.com/p/3kz2j


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2013)

Why on earth why they playing with an orange ball last night? There was no snow on the pitch, and I had real trouble following the little goalmouth action there was.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 1, 2013)

Llama not even on the bench. Lennon, Dembele, Chadli and Soldado.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't decide who I want to lose most?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Llama not even on the bench. Lennon, Dembele, Chadli and Soldado.


Sadly I think Utd will destroy you today. Still hoping for a bruising draw with lots of red cards and injuries to key players on both teams


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> key players on both teams



If you can tell who they are then do let AVB know.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 1, 2013)

Rags is wearing his snorkelling mask again. There's a good omen.


----------



## xes (Dec 1, 2013)

yeah, I don't think I'll put myself through watching it. Got better things to do, like stick red hot pokers in my eyes.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Good start for you, can't say you've deserved it tho.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 1, 2013)

Why not? Fairly-won free kick, excellent strike.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Outrageous dive by Paulinho. Good free kick, weak wall.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 1, 2013)

If a defender puts his leg in the way it is his lookout if the attacker runs into it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Why not? Fairly-won free kick, excellent strike.


The free was fine, I was talking about your efforts up until that point.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Gods, Soldado is useless.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

It just had to happen didn't it?  On course for that draw we want.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 1, 2013)

Is it Micky Owen's voice or what he says that is so grating? Or is it both? All commentators are trite, aren't they?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Is it Micky Owen's voice or what he says that is so grating? Or is it both? All commentators are trite, aren't they?



I wish i could mute him.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 1, 2013)

Sandro! Fucking hell! Traction engine!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Cracking goal for 2-1, a real beauty.
Game bubbling now we have a penalty. It's as soft as the free kick for Tottenham's first.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

2-2, please let it stay like this.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Good match, fair result. Most will be happy with that.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 1, 2013)

Good game,well done both teams.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Good match, fair result. Most will be happy with that.


Especially those of us who're fans of their rivals


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking much better. Not sure if that's because the Mancs were quite open and attacking and that suited us, or it was because Paulinho further forward is the answer to all the confusion. The former seems more likely.


----------



## xes (Dec 1, 2013)

blimey, just checked the score. It was a moral victory!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Looking much better. Not sure if that's because the Mancs were quite open and attacking and that suited us, or it was because Paulinho further forward is the answer to all the confusion. The former seems more likely.


Well, you played a fellow mid-table team, the gulf in quality wasn't so obvious as against Man City for instance


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2013)

xes said:


> blimey, just checked the score. It was a moral victory!


It was a _*much*_ better performance in general.  Formation still not quite right, but crucially we started with a much higher tempo and kept it going even after conceding.


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Well, you played a fellow mid-table team, the gulf in quality wasn't so obvious as against Man City for instance


----------



## deadringer (Dec 1, 2013)

AVB hits back at journos.

WE IS US!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2013)

deadringer said:


> AVB hits back at journos.
> 
> WE IS US!



 Kudos to the bloke, no doubt Daily Wail jurnos Neil  Ashton and Martin Samuel will throw their collective toys out of the pram and write something bitchy about him soon.Samuel is the ghost writer of 'Onest 'Arry's  latest literary opus and takes every oportunity to slag AVB off in his pisspoor DM column


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2013)

He's a west Ham fan.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 1, 2013)

Ashton? Martin Samuel is too I think. Really enjoy his column actually.


----------



## Corax (Dec 1, 2013)

Ashton's an utter cocknugget.  He's already posted his whine.  Not linking to it because it's the M***


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2013)

deadringer said:


> Ashton? Martin Samuel is too I think. Really enjoy his column actually.



No, Samuel. Don't know about Ashton.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 2, 2013)

deadringer said:


> AVB hits back at journos.
> 
> WE IS US!




Respect to AVB, he's so right and also a brave chap for bringing it in to the public himself.

AVB should do a Fergie and fu*k the lot of them off!!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2013)

Corax said:


> Paulinho -I'm so undecided on this guy it's crazy.  He's clearly a good footballer, but I just don't know *what* he is.  He's like a turbo charged version of Jenas or Livermore.


THis'll help make your mind up


----------



## deadringer (Dec 2, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Respect to AVB, he's so right and also a brave chap for bringing it in to the public himself.
> 
> AVB should do a Fergie and fu*k the lot of them off!!



Taken the heat off of the players too. Nice play.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 2, 2013)

Jenas was a turbo-charged version of Jenas, anyway. Didn't make him a good thing.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 4, 2013)

Rags with a better goal record than some very expensive attackers now.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Bendtner going to you lot for £16 million


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 4, 2013)

I like Lewis Holtby a lot.  Lovely goal and a nice mix of industry and creativity.

FWIW I prefer the 3 man midfield with Paulinho getting forward in support to the 4-2-3-1; missed a sitter today but decent performance coupled with similar against Utd.  With Lamela still not performing and Townsend hot and cold I wouldn't mind a front 3 with Lennon wide, Holtby narrow left (at least until Eriksen's back).


----------



## Corax (Dec 4, 2013)

Had a hot date tonight, but caught the last few minutes.

Odd conundrum - the stats made it look like the scoreline flattered us, but the end of game highlights made it look like we could have tonked them.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> Had a hot date tonight



You are home early.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 4, 2013)

Stats?  We had (much) more possession and plenty of chances, we deserved it.  JD had 2 very good chances and Paulinho missed when it was easier to score, we could have had a fair few.  Fulham were decent and worked very hard, they too had a couple of opportunities but we were much the better side.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

You lot came late.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You lot came late.



Shit, have I left my webcam on?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2013)

interesting to see the names of our two scorers against fulham


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Bendtner going to you lot for £16 million


is that certain? sounds good to me


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> is that certain? sounds good to me



Not a soul in North London would believe Pat Jennings was about to join us!


----------



## Corax (Dec 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You are home early.


"Date" was slightly tongue-in-cheek: It was an after-work drink with my OH.  Lovely though.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Bendtner going to you lot for £16 million



His Champions League.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 5, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> We had (much) more possession and plenty of chances, we deserved it.....we were much the better side.



Aaargh. If it wasn't for the minor fact of the two goals, that possession and those chances would be exactly where we've been going wrong. Sideways passing between the central attacking midfield five, keep-ball, and the occasional speculative shot from distance. It just happened that Chiriches and Holtby's were lucky.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 5, 2013)

I think the way forward for us is long range shooting. Shoot on sight. Shoot, shoot shoot! Against 'lesser' teams we're completely blocked off, Lennon had 4 guys around him at times out on the wing. With the opposition box packed with bodies the keeper will be poor sighted at times. So shoot from range, repeatedly.

Football - It's a simple game


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 5, 2013)

"Just fucking run around a bit"


----------



## deadringer (Dec 5, 2013)

Exactly


----------



## deadringer (Dec 5, 2013)

And it's 'fackin' run around a bit


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 5, 2013)

Abaht.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 7, 2013)

Much better Spurs, upwards again


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 7, 2013)

Kyle Naughton was much less bad than I was expecting. And we certainly woke up after their goal; deadly dull for the first 40 mins. Only Sunderland, though.

Anyway; we want Everton to win, right? Right?


----------



## deadringer (Dec 7, 2013)

Lennon has been excellent for us since he has been back.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 7, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Kyle Naughton was much less bad than I was expecting. And we certainly woke up after their goal; deadly dull for the first 40 mins. Only Sunderland, though.
> 
> Anyway; we want Everton to win, right? Right?



Draw please


----------



## Silva (Dec 7, 2013)

That own goal was a thing of beauty


----------



## deadringer (Dec 8, 2013)

Arsenal v Spurs in the FA cup


----------



## chieftain (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice little run coming together, moving back up and not far behind again now!!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 9, 2013)

deadringer said:


> Arsenal v Spurs in the FA cup



Its a bit early but should be a good game.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## chieftain (Dec 9, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


>



Frightening boy band!


----------



## deadringer (Dec 9, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Nice little run coming together, moving back up and not far behind again now!!



3 points from being 5 points off the top


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Frightening boy band!



They'd need Thudd still there to be the token fat one.


----------



## Corax (Dec 12, 2013)

*Here's a sorry tale that needs your help Yiddos.*

A certain Spurs forum is, well, it's probably like most footie forums.  Full of bellends, moderated by tossers who get off on their 'power', readily tolerates homophobia misogyny and racism, and is swamped with advertising and appeals for donations.

I've heard that it's less up it's own arse and authoritarian than other Spurs forums tbh, but then I grew up online in _*this*_ place, so maybe my perception's skewed.  It's a good source of news and rumours too, and there's the occasional good discussion both on football and non-football subjects.  You must remember not to swear at each other though, or be too mean to someone who donates heavily, or post off-topic (bizarrely referred to as 'spam' ), or access will be swiftly withdrawn.  Unless you donate heavily.  Allegedly.

It had one real highlight though, and that was the IRC matchday chatroom that was linked from the main page.  Yiddos would congregate on there at kickoff, post streams, call each other cunts for thinking that Defoe should/shouldn't have started, get bored with the match and talk about extreme masturbation, swear in synchronised caps lock when Kyle Walker got caught asleep, raise merry hell when we scored, and generally wind each other up and make each other laugh.  It was much like Urban in many ways, but all Spurs focused, and played out in realtime (or a bit behind for those on Sopcast...) over a 90 minute game of football.  It was *fun*.

But when the forum upgraded to XF, the 'staff' decided not to include the chatroom link.  As a result, it's slowly been dying, gently suffocated.  Tonight, it's utterly dead.

No explanation has been forthcoming, and apparently no decision has been made yet.  That was months ago, and all questions since have gone unanswered.

Thing is, the chatroom doesn't generate any advertising revenue for the site.  The matchday _thread_ however, which is a totally different environment and serves nothing like the same purpose, pulls in those pennies.  Whether that's relevant or not is purely a matter of speculation of course.  

The channel is still alive and usable, and it would be nice to resurrect it.  Firstly because it's a good laugh, but also because of the above suspected motivation for its manslaughter.

So, I expect that other Urbs have far more of a social network than my generally antisocial self.  Some of you are probably even on Facebook.  So I thought perhaps collectively you might stand a chance of spreading the link far and wide, as a place to meet, talk about the game, and call each other cunts at 4pm this Sunday.

This is the link:  http://spurs.hardekyn.co.uk/


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 12, 2013)

That was a very long post. Soldado got a hat-trick while you were crafting it.


----------



## Corax (Dec 12, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> That was a very long post. Soldado got a hat-trick while you were crafting it.


That's not true at all.

It was only Lewis' goal and Bobby's last.


----------



## Corax (Dec 12, 2013)

Beautiful feet by AT (22).  He's not just pace.
Nice to see Shaq (19) with the confidence to showboat.  Kid's been very highly rated in the youth set up, and starting to look ready to step up.
Llama's (21) going to eclipse everyone else in this squad at some point.  The media/pundits are desperate for him to fail, but he oozes class and will be a superstar once he adapts a bit more.  He's 21, at 23 he'll be up for awards.
Naughton, unfortunately, belongs at a midtable club like Stoke or Villa.  He works hard, he's versatile, but he just doesn't have a good enough feel for the ball.  Shame, because initially he was the more promising of the two.  We need to get ourselves another backup RB (and LB too tbh) before letting him go though.
Holtby's (23) still a duracell bunny and I love him.	Another one who's destined for stardom if we play him right.
Siggy and Dembele won't get any headlines tonight, but they were quietly effective and made a lot of it all hang together.
Anyone who's followed Ryan Frederick's (21) progress in the academy and on loan won't be at all surprised by how good he looked.
Soldado scores when he has chances.

We spanked a crap team, but we did it well.  More importantly, AVB seems to have finally accepted that playing two IFs is too predictable and essentially flushes £26m of Spanish striker down the lavvy.

Ideally I want to see our two wide players swapping at will, wingers one minute then switching places and IFs the next.  When Bale & Lennon developed enough of an understanding to do that it was brilliant.  But that comes with a lot of time and playing together.  In the meantime, we need that width.  We need one of Lennon on the right or Townsend on the left in every game.

Also notable how young a lot of our squad are.  Not Jermaine Pennant young, but at just the right age to see them make the most progress quickly.  And a lot of the rest are around 25/26, just hitting their peak but with a bit more experience about them.  If AVB can get the results and Levy can hold his patience, this squad could be quite something in the coming years.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 13, 2013)

Frightened? http://www.itv.com/sport/football/a...ation-for-fa-cup-third-round-tie-at-arsenal/?


----------



## Corax (Dec 13, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Frightened? http://www.itv.com/sport/football/a...ation-for-fa-cup-third-round-tie-at-arsenal/?


Cunts, more like.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 13, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Frightened? http://www.itv.com/sport/football/a...ation-for-fa-cup-third-round-tie-at-arsenal/?





> "In the event of a replay taking place at White Hart Lane, Arsenal will be provided with a reduced allocation equivalent to the percentage that we have received at the Emirates Stadium.



So we're going to be playing for the replay . . . .


----------



## Corax (Dec 13, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> So we're going to be playing for the replay . . . .


I think it's more along the lines of "You're acting like cunts, so we'll do so in return next time we get the opportunity".  I assume there's less discretion allowed by the hosting club in the EPL.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 14, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Frightened? http://www.itv.com/sport/football/a...ation-for-fa-cup-third-round-tie-at-arsenal/?



No.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 14, 2013)

Over on DML it was noted that they managed to accommodate 9.000 Chelsea fans in the League cup. Which they lost, incidentally. Maybe they are scared........


----------



## chieftain (Dec 14, 2013)

Great start to the weekends results!!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 15, 2013)

Glad to see everyone giving Shitsazney some well deserved stick back: http://mobile.newsnow.co.uk/A/685192044?-11179:5808:t


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 15, 2013)

Big game this arvo, especially after Utd canter to an easy win at Villa.  Win and we only go up 1 place, but we'll be right in there with 2-5th.  Lose and there's daylight between us and 4th with Utd right behind.

Lloris

Walker --- Capoue - Dawson --- Naughton

Sandro
Paulinho --- Dembele
Lennon ------------------------------------ Chadli
Soldado

Subs: Friedel, Fryers, Holtby, Sigurdsson, Townsend, Lamela, Defoe

COYS!!!​


----------



## agricola (Dec 15, 2013)

Sky showing an entirely predictable balance in terms of punditry, I see.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2013)

I think you'll beat us today.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 15, 2013)

agricola said:


> Sky showing an entirely predictable balance in terms of punditry, I see.


Who've they got today?  Not switched on yet, kids are watching Dumbo


----------



## agricola (Dec 15, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Who've they got today?  Not switched on yet, kids are watching Dumbo



Carragher and Gerrard, with Souness for balance.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 15, 2013)

agricola said:


> Carragher and Gerrard, with Souness for balance.



When Jamie Redknapp, formerly of Liverpool and Tottenham Hotspur, does every other Sunday match?  Lol.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 15, 2013)

Is Alan Smith commentating, just for the full set?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 15, 2013)

Brilliant.  It really is Alan Smith.


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> *Here's a sorry tale that needs your help Yiddos.*
> 
> A certain Spurs forum is, well, it's probably like most footie forums.  Full of bellends, moderated by tossers who get off on their 'power', readily tolerates homophobia misogyny and racism, and is swamped with advertising and appeals for donations.
> 
> ...




http://spurs.hardekyn.co.uk/


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2013)

Why the fuck isn't Holtby on the pitch


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> Why the fuck isn't Holtby on the pitch



He is on now, maybe Sandro should never have started even though he passed the medical.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 15, 2013)

If the next 45 minutes is like the first, not one of these players should EVER pull on a Spurs shirt again.  Shit I can live with - spineless, gutless, uncaring BULLSHIT I can't.  45 minutes to show any of them care, or fuck off from our club.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Booed off the pitch, rightly so.


----------



## agricola (Dec 15, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Booed off the pitch, rightly so.



Utter disgrace that - two down, should be four or five.


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2013)

One of the things I like about football fans is how no one ever overreacts.


----------



## agricola (Dec 15, 2013)

If a Roman legion had performed as Spurs have today, they would be decimated, fed on barley and water and made to sleep outside the camp.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

No point AVB shaking his head nor Paulhino grinning that was not a tackle it was an assault.


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> No point AVB shaking his head nor Paulhino grinning that was not a tackle it was an assault.


Bollocks was it. Don't be a twat. We're playing dreadfully and getting spanked, but that was never a red in a million years.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 15, 2013)

agricola said:


> If a Roman legion had performed as Spurs have today, they would be decimated, fed on barley and water and made to sleep outside the camp.



They've fucked my treble!


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not that annoyed by the red tbh, I just wish he'd done it properly by kicking Suarez' balls up through his intestines.


----------



## agricola (Dec 15, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> No point AVB shaking his head nor Paulhino grinning that was not a tackle it was an assault.



Some context:


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2013)

What's going on? I think your squad is better than ours so why so flaccid?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2013)

My mum tends to leave the house when Spurs are playing, gets too het up about it. Should I tell her not to bother checking the result either?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 15, 2013)

HA HA HA!!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> I'm not that annoyed by the red tbh, I just wish he'd done it properly by kicking Suarez' balls up through his intestines.



5 fucking 0 against a bunch of dirty, fouling wankers. What an embarrassment!!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Not a single shot on target.


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2013)

Favelado said:


> What's going on? I think your squad is better than ours so why so flaccid?


In a nutshell?  Fuckwitted selection.

AVB finally twigs that we need width and so plays wingers instead of inside forwards.  And he simultaneously forgets that you need a creative player in the middle.

Paulinho, Dembele and Sandro?  _Seriously?_ 

FFS.  All three are fabulous.  But who the fuck is providing the _threat_?  

Eriksen's injured.  But Llama's not and he's as capable at #10 as he is on the right, if not more so.  And if he's not ready yet, the Holtby is.  Bringing him on once the team is already broken is fuck all use.

It was an utter fuck up by AVB.  I hope we stick with him actually, but I suspect not.  I think Everton will be looking for a new manager again in January.


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2013)

The ref was also shocking to the point of 

But that wasn't the reason we got shafted.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2013)

Glad I missed that. Did we win the possession again?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2013)

Corax 

Nice answer. Thanks.

Martínez would be mad to go to Spurs though. Why would it be a trade up? I do think AVB might get sacked tomorrow though.


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Glad I missed that. Did we win the possession again?


Nope.


Favelado said:


> Corax
> 
> Nice answer. Thanks.
> 
> Martínez would be mad to go to Spurs though. Why would it be a trade up?


Look at the players.  That.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> But who the fuck is providing the _threat_?



Defoe should play.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I do think AVB might get sacked tomorrow though.



David Pleat's blue and white army!


----------



## xes (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, that didn't go very well, did it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 15, 2013)

oof. 

AVB may well be back home for the new year


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2013)

Will winning the Europa League group with a 100% record count for anything?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> the Europa League group



Not serious opposition.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2013)

Quarter final of the league cup?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Seriously, all gloating aside. Is it the players, the manager or upstairs that should suffer the long cold stares? Or all three?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 15, 2013)

Players and a little bit the manager.  With hindsight there were obvious issues with the team selection, but there were seasoned premiership footballers and internationals out there today playing like a bunch of Terry Fuckwits.  Fuck the lot of 'em.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2013)

Levy is primarily the problem; he is at heart an investor in players, a trader. We will never do brilliantly when the job of the manager is to get the best out of whatever happens to be in the Tottenham Hotspur Footballers Collection.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 15, 2013)

Wank


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Levy is primarily the problem; he is at heart an investor in players, a trader. We will never do brilliantly when the job of the manager is to get the best out of whatever happens to be in the Tottenham Hotspur Footballers Collection.



I agree with you about Levy. Harry was another trader a good one at that and you would have played in the Champions League if Chelsea had not won it that season. It should be the manager that picks the players from those available in the market.
That seems not to be the case at Tottenham, is Levy so involved in trading players because that is the only way to generate income? 

We (Arsenal) have not won anything in eons but the jewel in our crown is a stadium that will generate the funds necessary to compete with the big boys.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Will winning the Europa League group with a 100% record count for anything?



Not at all.


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Players and a little bit the manager.


Yep.

I respectfully call bullshit on the comments about Levy above.  His concern is to make the club more valuable - value comes with success, not player trading.  When ENIC finally sell up, they'll make a much bigger profit from a CL contender club.  Astronomical though they may seem, the prices paid on individual players are peanuts in comparison.


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2013)

Seriously though, I'd be quite worried if I was an Everton fan right now...


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 15, 2013)

Harry?


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 15, 2013)

Little Danny feeling a twitch in his trigger finger.......


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> Seriously though, I'd be quite worried if I was an Everton fan right now...



I can't see it. Spurs is a roll of the dice and Everton are doing well. Martínez has got players like Barkley to manage in any case.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> Seriously though, I'd be quite worried if I was an Everton fan right now...



Why? Martinez is never going to leave Everton for Tottenham in a million years.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2013)

A million years is a long time in football.


----------



## agricola (Dec 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> Seriously though, I'd be quite worried if I was an Everton fan right now...



Levy would be a mug to do that, he should just stump the money up and get Simeone in.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 15, 2013)

AVB's post match interview showed being asked if he was happy with their signings and he said something about not being able to go public on that...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> Yep.
> 
> I respectfully call bullshit on the comments about Levy above.  His concern is to make the club more valuable - value comes with success, not player trading.  When ENIC finally sell up, they'll make a much bigger profit from a CL contender club.  Astronomical though they may seem, the prices paid on individual players are peanuts in comparison.



£100 milion down the drain, the manager now a sacrificial lamb to Lord Levy who sat in his box with a face of thunder, oblivious to his folly.
With success comes value even if that success is playing a style of football better than that on show today. Or building a new stadium and riding a barren storm until funds come.

A CL contender club is what Tottenham are but it could have been different.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2013)

They'd be stupid to sack AVB now. Give the man a chance eh. Til the end of the season at least. Sick of this managerial chairs shit that's afflicting the game.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> They'd be stupid to sack AVB now. Give the man a chance eh. Til the end of the season at least. Sick of this managerial chairs shit that's afflicting the game.



Yeah, this really. Even as a Gooner, I'd like to see the bloke treated with a bit decency. You were 5th at the end of last season, your 7th now, not 17th.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Yeah, this really. Even as a Gooner, I'd like to see the bloke treated with a bit decency. You were 5th at the end of last season, your 7th now, not 17th.



It's not about decency, it's about managerial decisions. He played two players that were unfit today, didn't change tactics when getting destroyed and he left Defoe on the bench.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> Seriously though, I'd be quite worried if I was an Everton fan right now...



Martinez has integrity. Plus, who the fuck are you? 

Chances of him going to spurs this season = 0.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's not about decency, it's about managerial decisions. He played two players that were unfit today, didn't change tactics when getting destroyed and he left Defoe on the bench.



He's definitely fucking up a bit, but they've sold their irreplaceable best player and one man match winner and they are 2 places behind where they finished last year. They got spanked with ten men after goal 2 by an in-form, 2nd in the table team, and before by a Citeh team scoring goals for fun. 

As I said much earlier in the thread, Spurs without Bale could never be as good as Spurs with Bale, and no single player, nor combination of other players could replace him. 

TruXta is right. The whole merry-go-round of managers is ridiculous. Spurs are 8 points of the top ffs


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> They got spanked with ten men after goal 2 by an in-form, 2nd in the table team, and before by a Citeh team scoring goals for fun.



And 3-0.  At home.  By a West Ham team who are 17th, bang out of form and certainly not "scoring goals for fun."


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> Seriously though, I'd be quite worried if I was an Everton fan right now...



I'd concentrate on the worries of being a Tottenham fan tbh


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> And 3-0.  At home.  By a West Ham team who are 17th, bang out of form and certainly not "scoring goals for fun."



Yeah, true. But that's one silly game. Other than that - would any reasonable person expect them to take points off City or Liverpool? Spurs' fans appeared to think that the money the club guaranteed points and expectation that brought is weighing far too heavy. Does anyone believe they've got a better squad than any of the seven teams above them? Really?


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2013)

Read the thread. Yes is the short answer.


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2013)

and AVB gone (3 minutes after Harry said he needed more time)


----------



## mack (Dec 16, 2013)

lol


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh dear.

I vote Joe Kinnear!


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2013)

That levy is one shrewd fucker.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 16, 2013)

Wank, Wank, Wank


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 16, 2013)

Short sighted as fuck if you ask me, modern football


----------



## Epico (Dec 16, 2013)

Big mistake, who is available now?


----------



## agricola (Dec 16, 2013)

Epico said:


> Big mistake, who is available now?



No-one, so Levy will have to spend a fortune.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2013)

Epico said:


> Big mistake, who is available now?



Steve Clarke.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> and AVB gone (3 minutes after Harry said he needed more time)



 crazy decision.

eta: Martin Jol back in to finish the job.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 16, 2013)

This season obviously hasn't gone as well as Spurs would have hoped, but no-one gets any time any more 

This is always a bad time of season to have high profile losses, bosses want to get someone new in before the January transfer window.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 16, 2013)

Crazy decision.  We liked AVB.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> Read the thread. Yes is the short answer.



Any reasonable person, not blinded by allegiance, thinks post Bale (who they finished 5th with) Spurs have better squad than any of the 6 teams above them? Really?


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Any reasonable person, not blinded by allegiance, thinks post Bale (who they finished 5th with) Spurs have better squad than any of the 6 teams above them? Really?



Oh right, no, just spurs fans.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> Oh right, no, just spurs fans.



I guess I should have included the 'not blinded by allegiance' in the original post. Of course Spurs fans want to believe it, that's just football fandom.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> AVB gets a fan thrown out for telling him he's getting sacked in the morning.  Tells opposition fans exactly what to sing for the rest of his time at spurs.
> 
> http://gu.com/p/3kz2j



I wonder how the fan's feeling today....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 16, 2013)

The players ought to hang their heads in shame, against Liverpool they used AVB's head as a football but the real cravens are Levy and Baldini.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2013)

so stupid this
-Spurs lost at Man City, the team that put 6 past Arsenal (who this season are playing some of the best football ive ever seen)
-Lost at Liverpool, i didnt watch the game, and it sounds like AVB made some bad decisions there, buts its just one game. 
-Up till then we had a great defensive record overall. 
-The problem is the new signings dont seem to be top flight goal scorers for what ever reason. They had 100 mill to spend and I think they wasted it spectacularly. 

A win against Liverpool wouldve put us in the top 4 IIRC, whereas now we are joint 6th - its just not that bad considering how wack our new strikers seem to be


----------



## agricola (Dec 16, 2013)

ska invita said:


> so stupid this
> -Spurs lost at Man City, the team that put 6 past Arsenal (who this season are playing some of the best football ive ever seen)
> -Lost at Liverpool,* i didnt watch the game*, and it sounds like AVB made some bad decisions there, buts its just one game.
> -Up till then we had a great defensive record overall.
> ...



I did - and if ever there was a match advertising the fact that the man in charge should be sacked, that was it.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2013)

agricola said:


> I did - and if ever there was a match advertising the fact that the man in charge should be sacked, that was it.


sacked based just on that game?

I heard the score so didnt want to watch  have it taped, might have a look


----------



## agricola (Dec 16, 2013)

ska invita said:


> sacked based just on that game?
> 
> I heard the score so didnt want to watch  have it taped, might have a look



Yes.  Five-nil doesnt begin to suggest how bad Spurs were, it could easily have been eight or nine.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2013)

agricola said:


> Yes.  Five-nil doesnt begin to suggest how bad Spurs were, it could easily have been eight or nine.


yes, but thats one bad game - on what else should he be judged to the point of getting fired?
im an old fashioned football fan in that i can remember the start of the season!  where everyone was falling overthemselves to say how well Spurs were playing


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 16, 2013)

Daft decision.

Michael Laudrup please, NOT Capello the rubber faced charlatan bellend.


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> Short sighted as fuck if you ask me, modern football


Yeah, this. Fucking daft decision.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 16, 2013)

if you guys take Allardyce off us I'll be really really angry amused.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Daft decision.
> 
> Michael Laudrup please, NOT Capello the rubber faced charlatan bellend.



Would you leave tenth place Swansea, who you have playing very attractive football for a side in 7th who've just sacked their manager because they of one unexpected loss and two completely predictable losses? When the big payout for the recently departed star player has already been spunked up the wall?


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Why? Martinez is never going to leave Everton for Tottenham in a million years.


If Levy wanted him he'd get him.  Three reasons.
1) The squad he'd have to play with
2) The massive wodge of cash he'd have waved at him
3) Because Daniel Levy


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> If Levy wanted him he'd get him.  Three reasons.
> 1) The squad he'd have to play with
> 2) The massive wodge of cash he'd have waved at him
> 3) Because Daniel Levy



Really? Props for the loyalty and the belief, but outlandish to anyone without it.

1) That's hilarious - have you watched them? 7th place is fine for them, but suggesting it's squad to attract Everton's manager away from what he had there is lunacy.
2) Unless you're going to spend the Bale £100m again, he's not leaving a superior squad after a few months for money
3) Is the shine going at all, now the fact he's allowed the massive fee, which he was rightly was praised for ratcheting up, to be be completely wasted?

Your reasons 1) and 3) are the reasons Martinez wouldn't go to you.


----------



## agricola (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> If Levy wanted him he'd get him.  Three reasons.
> 1) The squad he'd have to play with
> 2) The massive wodge of cash he'd have waved at him
> 3) Because Daniel Levy



i) the Spurs squad just cost a lot more than Evertons, and the first XI - at least this season - is quite a bit worse.  How many Spurs players would get in the current Everton side?
ii) massive wodges of cash would have to be waved at Kenwright, not just Martinez
iii) if Daniel Levy has proved anything in his reign at Spurs, its that he has a terrible judgement when it comes to appointing managers


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Dec 16, 2013)

Iain Dowie?


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

ska invita said:


> -The problem is the new signings dont seem to be top flight goal scorers for what ever reason. They had 100 mill to spend and I think they wasted it spectacularly.


Not true at all IMO.

The problem has been AVB's tactics unfortunately.  I've defended him to the hilt, and I've loved his suave drawl in interviews and impassioned fist-pumping celebrations on the touchline.

But his stubborn streak has been our downfall.  He's stuck with two things despite them repeatedly not working:


Firstly, playing with two IFs - and thus always cutting inside and never hitting the byline and whipping crosses in
It makes the opposition defence's job very easy for them as they can keep compact in the middle because they don't have to worry about the wings.  And that makes life tough for the CMs/AM, as there are fewer gaps to exploit.
It also makes everything very predictable.  Cutting inside is no longer the surprise option, it's just what happens _every single bloody time_.
Q: What do these players have in common - Lennon, Walker, Townsend, Chadli?  A: They're all amongst the quickest in the entire league.  So playing a system which doesn't really give them the opportunity to beat people for pace is kinda silly...
£26m spend on a striker who's main party-trick is volleying crosses.  Perhaps we should try crossing it to him.


The much derided defensive high-line.  I'm not against it in principle - defend higher up the pitch and you're already closer to a goal threat when you regain the ball.  It needs players with particular talents to make it work though:
An assertive sweeper-keeper with bags of pace and a few screws loose.  No problem there; Lloris ticks every box.  He's amazing and I wouldn't swap him for any other keeper in the Prem.  I want to buy a cottage in the Cotswolds, have his babies, and give him foot-rubs when he gets in from training.
A very rapid back four, all of whom need to also be extremely positionally aware and intelligent decision-makers, particularly the CBs.  Right.... I'm seeing a slight problem.  Verts and Rags have all the capabilities required.  Kaboom can just about manage it at a push, but he's far less able to play his way out of trouble than the first two, so it's not a _good_ system for him.  Kyle Walker is certainly rapid and able to play his way out of trouble - which is good given how often he needs to because his positional intelligence and general concentration and awareness are fucking _shocking_ for someone at his level.  Danny Rose is turning into a very decent LB, but he has nowhere near enough pace for this system.  And then there's the captain.  A very underrated CB in lots of ways, but he's a traditional stopper, not a cultured ball-player.  He's also about as pacey as your nan.  He's _entirely_ unsuited to the high-line.

And yet AVB has persisted with these with something approaching religious fanaticism.  He has a belief in his way of playing football, which is well and good.  But he's completely ignored the very basic principle that you fit your tactics to your players, not vice versa.  AVB refused to capitalise on our strengths.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> And yet AVB has persisted with these with something approaching religious fanaticism.  He has a belief in his way of playing football, which is well and good.  But he's completely ignored the very basic principle that you fit your tactics to your players, not vice versa.  AVB refused to capitalise on our strengths.



Yeah, most Spurs fans I know are saying he completely refused to have a plan B...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

So Ian Holloway next then?


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> 3) Is the shine going at all, now the fact he's allowed the massive fee, which he was rightly was praised for ratcheting up, to be be completely wasted?


See above.  Our squad is a dozen times better than Everton's, despite appearances.  Everton are certainly a better team right now, but that superiority isn't matched by superior abilities player by player.  Most managers would relish the prospect of getting our lot playing to their potential.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Yeah, most Spurs fans I know are saying he completely refused to have a plan B...


Yep.

Harry never had a plan B because he was a tactical moron.  AVB probably has a dozen plan Bs, but in his case it's a purposeful *refusal* to use any.  He has a vision, and it _*must*_ work, even when the scoreboard says it isn't...


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> See above.  Our squad is a dozen times better than Everton's, despite appearances.  Everton are certainly a better team right now, but that superiority isn't matched by superior abilities player by player.  Most managers would relish the prospect of getting our lot playing to their potential.



You believe that because you want to, it's patently not to true to someone without your allegiance.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Everton - scored 27, shipped 15, 31 points.
Spurs - scored 15, shipped 21, 27 points.

Yet somehow Spurs have the better squad? What planet are you on Corax?


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Everton - scored 27, shipped 15, 31 points.
> Spurs - scored 15, shipped 21, 27 points.
> 
> Yet somehow Spurs have the better squad? What planet are you on Corax?



Planet football fan, to be fair. If you can't have a completely biased opinion on your own team, when can you?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Planet football fan, to be fair. If you can't have a completely biased opinion on your own team, when can you?



There's a point where bias tips over into delusion though, and Corax has just hurtled past that point.


----------



## agricola (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> See above.  Our squad is a dozen times better than Everton's, despite appearances.  Everton are certainly a better team right now, but that superiority isn't matched by superior abilities player by player.  Most managers would relish the prospect of getting our lot playing to their potential.



The only way a "dozen times" comes into the debate in considering how much more Spurs paid for those players, compared to what we would have paid.  It is also difficult to quantify the Tottenham effect on those players - certainly Soldado would have scored a lot more and look a lot better if he was playing for Everton.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

agricola said:


> The only way a "dozen times" comes into the debate in considering how much more Spurs paid for those players, compared to what we would have paid.  It is also difficult to quantify the Tottenham effect on those players - certainly Soldado would have scored a lot more and look a lot better if he was playing for Everton.


... for about half a season, whereupon he'd be as useful as a rubber duck orbiting the moon. See Jelavic et al...


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Everton - scored 27, shipped 15, 31 points.
> Spurs - scored 15, shipped 21, 27 points.
> 
> Yet somehow Spurs have the better squad? What planet are you on Corax?


Which player's quality are you disputing?

Our new signings existed before they moved the WHL.  And they were rather good before that trip.


----------



## agricola (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> ... for about half a season, whereupon he'd be as useful as a rubber duck orbiting the moon. See Jelavic et al...



that phenomenon left down the M62 during the summer


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> Which player's quality are you disputing?
> 
> Our new signings existed before they moved the WHL.  And they were rather good before that trip.


All of them frankly. Before the start of the season you guys were talking top 3 at least, now you'll be lucky to be top 6. The only one you've got who's been consistently top class is Lloris.


agricola said:


> that phenomenon left down the M62 during the summer


In fairness Lukaku is a beast. Seems Michu has picked up where your strikers of old left off.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> All of them frankly. Before the start of the season you guys were talking top 3 at least


*Exactly!!!!!
*
It wasn't just 'us guys', it was pundits and professionals too.  That wasn't for no reason, it was because we've got huge amounts of talent in the squad.


TruXta said:


> now you'll be lucky to be top 6.


I've not given up *all* hope of 4th, although it's going to take a monumental turnaround.  It's not rocket science though - play with wingers not IFs and forget the high-line bollocks, and we'll win matches.  Could still really do with a 'proper' centre-forward to complement Bobby Soldier tbh, someone in the style of Lukaku or Remy - but I've been saying that for at least 5 years so I'll not hold my breath.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> *Exactly!!!!!
> *
> That wasn't for no reason, it was because we've got huge amounts of talent in the squad.



There's potential there, but for the money you've spent you've basically done a Liverpool anno 2007-2011. Plenty of promising players have come to the EPL and been failures.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There's potential there, but for the money you've spent you've basically done a Liverpool anno 2007-2011. Plenty of promising players have come to the EPL and been failures.


But that's the thing - the players we bought haven't been at all crap.  Most of them have looked pretty damn tasty actually.  The crapness has been the _*team*_, not the players - iyswim.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2013)

Epico said:


> Big mistake, who is available now?


 Glenda !

Spurs have had so many managers in the last few years i can't remember if he has actually had a go before


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> But that's the thing - the players we bought haven't been at all crap.  Most of them have looked pretty damn tasty actually.  The crapness has been the _*team*_, not the players - iyswim.



The players are the team. Shit team, shite players. What's not to get? Who knows - some of these guys might come good over the course of the season, but I doubt they'll all be there at the start of next season.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax Fair enough. But what changed from the beginning of the season when the results made better reading?


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The players are the team. Shit team, shite players. What's not to get? Who knows - some of these guys might come good over the course of the season, but I doubt they'll all be there at the start of next season.


Don't be so daft.

I think you're just on the wind-up now tbh.  But just in case you're not:

Soldado supplied with crosses = cracking striker.  Soldado not supplied with crosses = frustrated Spaniard.
Dembele playing as a deep midfielder = pointless journeyman.  Dembele playing as an advanced CM = creative lynchpin.
Townsend playing on the left = blistering winger.  Townsend playing on the right = predictable, and lots of optimistic long-range punts into row z.

Etc etc etc...

Quality players are perfectly capable of looking utter dross if they're set up to fail.  It's not exactly rocket surgery.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Corax Fair enough. But what changed from the beginning of the season when the results made better reading?


Basically, it became very evident to other managers how we were going to play.  It's perfectly possible to get good results with AVB's system, but not if the opposition know you're *only* going to play that way.  At the beginning of the season other managers assumed that other options were available and so still (for example) made sure to cover runs down the wings to cross from the the corner.  Once you know that's not going to happen you can ignore that threat and pack your defence in the centre.  Same goes all over the pitch.  Our predictability became more apparent.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2013)

that makes sense. It could also be that we ran into two top teams with incredible players on form


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> Don't be so daft.
> 
> I think you're just on the wind-up now tbh.  But just in case you're not:
> 
> ...



What rubbish - you're basically putting all the blame on AVB and none on the players. If these guys are as good as you think they are they should be able to adapt to different shapes and tactics. Unless your lot do fuck all formation and tactics training.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 16, 2013)

The two bad defeats by man city and Liverpool made this inevitable . Three of the top four places are up for grabs this season ( Man City are nailed on IMO)  and with the investment made the board obviously feel that they should be in the mix . 

Is there anyone better out there at such short notice? Depends on what compensation Levy will pay, if not I think it will be an interim appointment.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What rubbish - you're basically putting all the blame on AVB and none on the players.


Correct.  And I really liked AVB. 


TruXta said:


> If these guys are as good as you think they are they should be able to adapt to different shapes and tactics.


Right..... 

So your theory is that good players should be able to play in any position.  Okeedoke, try playing Gareth Barry as a right winger and see where that gets you.


TruXta said:


> Unless your lot do fuck all formation and tactics training.


It makes not a jot of difference how much training you do, Michael Dawson, whilst excellent at dominating the box in a conventional back four, will not suddenly find the magic technique for being as fast as Kyle Walker.  Neither will Soldado go through some sort of hulk-like transformation until he resembles Lukaku.  Paulinho will not learn that if he ties his bootlaces differently he'll find the secret to morphing from a powerful Brazilian international CM to a deft tricksy attacking playmaker nutmegging his way into the area.  I'm gobsmacked that you're disputing the shocking suggestion that managers should set teams up to play to the players' strengths.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> The two bad defeats by man city and Liverpool made this inevitable . Three of the top four places are up for grabs this season ( Man City are nailed on IMO)  and with the investment made the board obviously feel that they should be in the mix .
> 
> Is there anyone better out there at such short notice? Depends on what compensation Levy will pay, if not I think it will be an interim appointment.


I want Ardiles back.

We may not have got the desired results, but boy was it *fun*.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> Correct.  And I really liked AVB.
> 
> Right.....
> 
> ...



Gods.... Good players should be able to adapt to different tactics and formations, given the right training. I dunno where you got to me saying that keepers should be forwards or wtf you're trying to imply here. And managers should of course play to players' strenghts, where appropriate. It's not always appropriate, unless you're a one-man team.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 16, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> The two bad defeats by man city and Liverpool made this inevitable . Three of the top four places are up for grabs this season ( Man City are nailed on IMO)  and with the investment made the board obviously feel that they should be in the mix


But the season's not over! Spurs are currently two wins off the top 4 and teams are dropping points all over the place; there's no way of knowing where Spurs would end up come May.

AVB possibly still had some lessons to learn, but if you don't give managers a chance to learn, well, when are they going to learn?!


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> And managers should of course play to players' strenghts


I'm glad you'll at least concede that...

AVB played to their weaknesses.

It's not just a minor bit of tactical adaptation, playing keepers as forwards isn't far off what AVB has done.  Holtby as a DM for example - it's just a patently stupid thing to do.  It's taking a player and seeing what things they're really good at, then playing them in a position where they'll have absolutely fuck all opportunity to utilise those skills.  This is what AVB has repeatedly done all over the park.

Which brings me back to my original point.  The team has mouth-watering ability, and none of them have really played particularly badly or lacked for effort - *as *_*individuals*. _ It's AVB's 'system' that's lost us the points, plain and simple.  Any manager with his head screwed on would look at our squad and do a little sex-wee thinking of what he could do with them.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> AVB possibly still had some lessons to learn, but if you don't give managers a chance to learn, well, when are they going to learn?!


He's shown no inclination to _*want*_ to learn though, just a dogged devotion to his grand vision.

Which is sad tbh, cos I like the guy and if he ever gets rid of that blind stubbornness he'll be an excellent manager.

I reckon he'll go do the Dakar Rally instead now though.


----------



## mack (Dec 16, 2013)

Zola?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 16, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> But the season's not over! Spurs are currently two wins off the top 4 and teams are dropping points all over the place; there's no way of knowing where Spurs would end up come May.
> 
> AVB possibly still had some lessons to learn, but if you don't give managers a chance to learn, well, when are they going to learn?!



Could have said the same when he was at Chelsea tbh. 

There aren't many clubs whose board or owners are that patient. Arsenal are probably the exception although I think they have probably got into a mindset that they will never win anything anyway .


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 16, 2013)

*Who should Spurs appoint to replace André Villas-Boas?
http://www.theguardian.com/football...ttenham-hotspur-andr-villas-boas-manager-poll*


 Fabio Capello (2-1)
 Michael Laudrup (9-2)
 Glenn Hoddle (11-1)
 Guus Hiddink (12-1)
 Frank de Boer (14-1)
 Tim Sherwood (14-1)
 Mauricio Pochettino (18-1)
 Rudi Garcia (20-1)
 Jürgen Klinsmann (20-1)
 Roberto Di Matteo (25-1)
 Luis Enrique (28-1)
 Marcelo Bielsa (33-1)
 Alan Pardew (33-1)
 Roberto Mancini (33-1)
 Ole Gunnar Solskjær (33-1)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 16, 2013)

G'wan, get Alan Pardew  Will thrown in Kinnear for free


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Lamela as player-manager.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Please please please not Capello though.  He's shit.  Journalists appear to think he's some sort of genius purely because he wears glasses and talks slowly in a forern accent.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

I still wish we'd gone after Rodgers when we had the chance.  I really _really_ wanted him to replace Harry, and despite a rocky beginning it's starting to look more like my judgement on him was right...

He's got a lot of developing still to do, but ultimately he's going to be the best manager of his generation IMO.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm not a happy Spurs fan at the moment.
We've been playing shit predictable football for a while now, but still staying in touch.
The loss to Liverpool, far from being the final straw, should have been the turning point where AVB realises that he's fucked up and learnt from it, turning Lamela, Erikson et al into world beaters, and Spurs into an exciting team to watch, winning everything on the way to glory. Sacking the man without giving him the chance, especially with no-one lined up is fucking stupid.
If by the end of the season  we were still playing shit predictable football maybe think about not renewing his contract, but sacking him now is fucking stupid.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

CosmikRoger said:


> I'm not a happy Spurs fan at the moment.
> We've been playing shit predictable football for a while now, but still staying in touch.
> The loss to Liverpool, far from being the final straw, should have been the turning point where AVB realises that he's fucked up and learnt from it, turning Lamela, Erikson et al into world beaters, and Spurs into an exciting team to watch, winning everything on the way to glory. Sacking the man without giving him the chance, especially with no-one lined up is fucking stupid.
> If by the end of the season  we were still playing shit predictable football maybe think about not renewing his contract, but sacking him now is fucking stupid.



He reminded me a bit of Rodgers last season - also working hard and not always successfully to impose his vision. To his credit he realised it wasn't working as it should and was willing to make changes. More to the point he was allowed that time to learn and develop.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2013)

CosmikRoger said:


> The loss to Liverpool, far from being the final straw, should have been the turning point


agree with all, but especially that, and im sure it couldve been. 
sighs and facepalms


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> He reminded me a bit of Rodgers last season - also working hard and not always successfully to impose his vision. To his credit he realised it wasn't working as it should and was willing to make changes. More to the point he was allowed that time to learn and develop.


I've often thought that there are quite a few similarities.  They're both 'academics' of the game iykwim.  They've devoted a lot of time to studying it, and developed their own theories of the best approach.  I think the key difference is that Rodgers has the humility to accept that his vision isn't yet fully developed.  AVB's early success has perhaps allowed him to stop really _thinking_, firm in the belief that he's already found 'the answer'.

Sad though I am to say it, AVB has shown very few signs that he's minded to admit that his answer may not always be the right one.  It's only the last two games that he's *finally* played with wingers that will give us the necessary width.  But then he simultaneously set up without *any* creativity in the middle, leaving Llama and Holtby on the bench (the Dane's injured).  This was just staggeringly stupid, leaving us with zero threat in the centre just at the point where he's finally conceded that we also need a threat from the touchlines.  I mean FFS, no CB in the prem is going to be unduly concerned about a midfield three of Paulinho, Dembele and Sandro.  All three are excellent players, but they're all *far* too similar.

I think even the Chairman saw that, and it was the final straw.

I detest the short-termism of the EPL management merry-go-round.  I'd generally be advocating giving any manager a minimum of three years before passing judgement, no matter what the results barring Ramos-esque relegation contention.  But there's no point giving a manager "time to learn and develop" if they're stubbornly refusing to show any signs of doing either.

After the Man City thrashing I was still calling for him to be given a new 5 year contract, symbolic of the club placing confidence in him.  But I'm regretfully U-turning, because instead of taking a long look in the mirror and thinking about *he* needs to change and improve, he's just dug his heels in and given us more of the same.  So for me it's not because of the results, or the style of play, or even the embarrassing scorelines.  It's because of AVB's response to those things.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 16, 2013)

Our best football of recent years was when we defended deep, then transitioned from defence to attack at lightning speed with width on both sides.  The Parker-Modric-Bale-RvdV-Lennon side.

IMO the squad is set up to do that perfectly right now.  Townsend and Lennon were born to play as attacking wide midfielders, not outside forwards.  Capoue or Sandro to play the midfield anchor (deep lying with primarily sideways movement as defensive protection) alongside either Paulinho or Dembele (deep starting position but in an attacking role;  basically dictating play and setting up the counter).  The only reservation I have is in the vdV role;  just leaving 2 central mids is asking to be outnumbered, playing a 3rd with genuine wide men leaves the centre forward isolated.  Rafa was brilliant in that he scored like a decent forward but pitched in with the graft.  Eriksen, Lamela and Holtby can all play that role but we're yet to really see it from any of them.

It's been frustrating watching a team try to emulate Barcelona, with the high line, pressing and narrow forward line.  The only time I can remember Lennon and Townsend on the same pitch was each on their wrong side;  wrong Spanish team to try and copy, Madrid with the pace and power should be the comparison.

I like the way Swansea play under Laudrup.  He doesn't look like a one trick pony and uses the players at his disposal well, could do well at a bigger club with better players.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm shocked and embarrassed by this, its just typical Tottenham bollocks and I would be laughing my ass off if it was any other team.

What a load of wank!


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Our best football of recent years was when we defended deep, then transitioned from defence to attack at lightning speed with width on both sides.  The Parker-Modric-Bale-RvdV-Lennon side.
> 
> IMO the squad is set up to do that perfectly right now.  Townsend and Lennon were born to play as attacking wide midfielders, not outside forwards.  Capoue or Sandro to play the midfield anchor (deep lying with primarily sideways movement as defensive protection) alongside either Paulinho or Dembele (deep starting position but in an attacking role;  basically dictating play and setting up the counter).  The only reservation I have is in the vdV role;  just leaving 2 central mids is asking to be outnumbered, playing a 3rd with genuine wide men leaves the centre forward isolated.  Rafa was brilliant in that he scored like a decent forward but pitched in with the graft.  Eriksen, Lamela and Holtby can all play that role but we're yet to really see it from any of them.
> 
> It's been frustrating watching a team try to emulate Barcelona, with the high line, pressing and narrow forward line.  The only time I can remember Lennon and Townsend on the same pitch was each on their wrong side;  wrong Spanish team to try and copy, Madrid with the pace and power should be the comparison.


Yep, I pretty much agree with all of that.


Zapp Brannigan said:


> I like the way Swansea play under Laudrup.  He doesn't look like a one trick pony and uses the players at his disposal well, could do well at a bigger club with better players.


I'm not so sure.  Swans fans don't seem very impressed, feel he's stifled their team's innate creativity, and is getting results only off the efforts of his predecessors.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Daft decision.
> 
> Michael Laudrup please, NOT Capello the rubber faced charlatan bellend.



Why? Have you seen our results?


----------



## deadringer (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Yeah, true. But that's one silly game. Other than that - would any reasonable person expect them to take points off City or Liverpool?



Maybe not expect to take points, but maybe to give them a game, and certainly to be able not to concede 11-0 against them.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 16, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> Why? Have you seen our results?



I see little old Swansea with a big trophy in a cabinet, currently in the top half of the Premiership.  Laudrup was dealt a good hand by Rodgers, taking over a team on the up but I think he's done well with them.  Possibly a little less expansive and a little less focused on tight passing than Rodgers' team was, but still a good emphasis on width and pace with a couple of very talented players through the middle (Michu, De Guzman).


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyway, Tim Sherwood for the forseeable future and with a reasonable chance of getting the job in the long term. Any other club with a "technical co-ordinator"?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 16, 2013)

I like Tim Sherwood.  Hopefully he can take the best bits of Redknapp's reign (i.e. the width) but wind it in a bit, AVB style.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I like Tim Sherwood.  Hopefully he can take the best bits of Redknapp's reign (i.e. the width) but wind it in a bit, AVB style.


I can't see how anyone can have an opinion either way on Sherwood as a candidate tbh.  That's not really aimed at your comment, I'm reading that as just a general "seems like a nice guy, fingers crossed as manager" thing.  But I've read some Spurs forums with people calling for him to be given the permanent role.  Given that he's never managed a football team, I'm confused about what they're basing this on...


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 16, 2013)

'Onest 'Arry reacts with sadness at the news......


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2013)

so, since arsene wenger arrived at highbury spurs have had quite a few managers:

gerry francis
chris hughton
christian gross
david pleat
george graham
david pleat
glenn hoddle
david pleat
jacques santini
martin jol
clive allen & alex inglethorpe
harry redknapp
andre villa-boas
tim sherwood

but spurs haven't averaged a trophy a manager


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> *Who should Spurs appoint to replace André Villas-Boas?
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...ttenham-hotspur-andr-villas-boas-manager-poll*
> 
> 
> ...


given his three previous spells as spurs manager surely david pleat should be in the mix somewhere


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> 'Onest 'Arry reacts with sadness at the news......


He should be concentrating more about how we're going to prepare for Brazil.

Oh no, wait, I remember.... 

Harry and Adel Taarabt* are such a perfect fit 

* "I hope to be playing for one of the top four in Spain next season – Real Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia or Sevilla. I have contact with good teams and I know that they want me. Now I just have to hope they can agree a deal with Tottenham."


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> so, since arsene wenger arrived at highbury spurs have had quite a few managers:
> 
> gerry francis
> chris hughton
> ...



gerry francis - DULL football
chris hughton - caretaker
christian gross - The horror, the horror....
david pleat - David Pleaty
george graham - 
david pleat - Still very David Pleaty
glenn hoddle - Tactically naive, terrible judgement with the press, but at least the footie was reasonably good to watch
david pleat - Oi, don't I know you?
jacques santini - Awful.  Just awful.
martin jol - BMJ was fantastic for us.  Was booted out completely unfairly, which I'd rank as Levy's most inexplicable decision of all.  Really surprised Jol's not done better since.
clive allen & alex inglethorpe - caretakers
harry redknapp - Lots of runnin araaaahnd.  Good to watch, but the man's an utter twat and possibly quite an unpleasant individual deep down.  Also never capable of getting the team to step up past 'plucky contenders' status.
andre villa-boas
tim sherwood

Out of that whole list, BMJ's certainly the one I look back on most fondly.  Maybe he should get a second bite of the cherry.  Dunno though, he's not exactly set the world alight since leaving...


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

[


Corax said:


> gerry francis - DULL football
> chris hughton - caretaker
> christian gross - The horror, the horror....
> david pleat - David Pleaty
> ...



Crikey! Don't even think I remember Santini. Where did you finish with Jol last time out? I remember thinking he seemed a very nice bloke, but it have no idea if he did ok for you.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> I can't see how anyone can have an opinion either way on Sherwood as a candidate tbh.  That's not really aimed at your comment, I'm reading that as just a general "seems like a nice guy, fingers crossed as manager" thing.  But I've read some Spurs forums with people calling for him to be given the permanent role.  Given that he's never managed a football team, I'm confused about what they're basing this on...


Players speak very highly of him and he commands respect.  He came across well as a pundit for Setanta too - I've no desire to see him get the gig full time but as bloke he's got a fair amount going for him.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> [
> 
> 
> Crikey! Don't even think I remember Santini. Where did you finish with Jol last time out? I remember thinking he seemed a very nice bloke, but it have no idea if he did ok for you.


5th twice.  Sacked after a lousy start.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> [
> 
> 
> Crikey! Don't even think I remember Santini. Where did you finish with Jol last time out? I remember thinking he seemed a very nice bloke, but it have no idea if he did ok for you.


At the end of his reign 5th place twice, which was higher than we'd managed since 89/90.  His final season we plummeted to 11th - but Jol got the boot half way through.  The team BMJ built also won the League Cup that year.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2013)

i just watched the Liverpool game on MOTD
The score line is bad, but the game was a _slightly_ different story

At the start they put a lot of pressure on and got a couple of slightly fortunate goals (scrambles in the box), finished by players on fire
Spurs had chances too up to this point, also we had a goal disallowed
then we went down to 10 men - never good - and held out till the 84th minute when a third went by
then they gave up

Spurs defense was terrible, but whether it was AVBs, or the coaching staff's fault is up to debate - it wasnt the first choice back line thats for sure. To put the blame all on AVB is wrong



Plumdaff said:


> Why? Have you seen our results?


currently in join 6th. Arsenal have been in 6th last season - should Arsene have got sacked for that?

For me the person to blame is Franco Baldini who supposedly signed all these new players. We didnt need however many new players he bought, we needed a replacement for Bale. Maybe two players.

How is bringing in a new manager in the middle of the season, a season with scores of unsettled new players, many from outside the UK, going to help turn things around. The more i think about this the more of a wind up it is.

Already been said but its modern football bullshit and i hate seeing it running rampant at Spurs


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> The team BMJ built also won the League Cup that year.



Well, the team that Arnesen bought.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> At the end of his reign 5th place twice, which was higher than we'd managed since 89/90.  His final season we plummeted to 11th - but Jol got the boot half way through.  The team BMJ built also won the League Cup that year.



Yeah, just googled. Be nice for him to get another bite. (Also discovered that I've played against (the reserves) of his first professional club, ADO Den Haag.)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Our best football of recent years was when we defended deep, then transitioned from defence to attack at lightning speed with width on both sides.  The Parker-Modric-Bale-RvdV-Lennon side.
> 
> IMO the squad is set up to do that perfectly right now.  Townsend and Lennon were born to play as attacking wide midfielders, not outside forwards.  Capoue or Sandro to play the midfield anchor (deep lying with primarily sideways movement as defensive protection) alongside either Paulinho or Dembele (deep starting position but in an attacking role;  basically dictating play and setting up the counter).  The only reservation I have is in the vdV role;  just leaving 2 central mids is asking to be outnumbered, playing a 3rd with genuine wide men leaves the centre forward isolated.  Rafa was brilliant in that he scored like a decent forward but pitched in with the graft.  Eriksen, Lamela and Holtby can all play that role but we're yet to really see it from any of them.
> 
> ...


readily admit im not football tactics master, but that reads like something that i recognise and agree with

its too soon to think about whos going to fill his shoe for me...leave it to the geniuses in the boardroom


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Yeah, just googled. Be nice for him to get another bite. (Also discovered that I've played against (the reserves) of his first professional club, ADO Den Haag.)


At age 22 I played CB for the reserve-reserve team of my local club. We were in a league where some of the local big boys had their reserve teams as well.

One day we face a striker recovering from injury, they (Sarpsborg IF) were in the second or third league (Adecco-ligaen) in Norway at the time. My first and only taste of playing against "professionals".

I had to come off after less than 20 minutes due to a strain in my thigh.  Not to mention a severe mauling of my self-esteem.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> At age 22 I played CB for the reserve-reserve team of my local club. We were in a league where some of the local big boys had their reserve teams as well.
> 
> One day we face a striker recovering from injury, they (Sarpsborg IF) were in the second or third league (Adecco-ligaen) in Norway at the time. My first and only taste of playing against "professionals".
> 
> I had to come off after less than 20 minutes due to a strain in my thigh.  Not to mention a severe mauling of my self-esteem.



We played at Den Haag's training ground on our footy club tour to Amsterdam. Most of us were stoned as fuck, but it was an honour to play against such good footballers.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Spurs had chances too up to this point, also we had a goal disallowed


I'd forgotten about that.  It was a fucking shocking decision - totally legit goal ruled out for absolutely zero reason.  It was kneejerk refereeing at its worst, and bore no relation to applying the rules of the game.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> We played at Den Haag's training ground on our footy club tour to Amsterdam. Most of us were stoned as fuck, but it was an honour to play against such good footballers.


It's amazing the difference in level. I played from age 6-14 as a kid and played against some really good players that later went on to become long-term pros and at that age the difference isn't that extreme. Come about 20 tho and the difference is immense.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> I'd forgotten about that.  It was a fucking shocking decision - totally legit goal ruled out for absolutely zero reason.  It was kneejerk refereeing at its worst, and bore no relation to applying the rules of the game.


Kinda agree there, it was shoulder to shoulder and should've stood. Pretty sure we would have stuffed you regardless.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Kinda agree there, it was shoulder to shoulder and should've stood. Pretty sure we would have stuffed you regardless.


Probably.

Should've had a pen later on too.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> Probably.
> 
> Should've had a pen later on too.


No.


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> No.


Yes.  Googled for video but just found this instead.

http://www.ibtimes.com/video-liverp...oals-help-reds-inflict-painful-pivotal-defeat


> Spurs initially showed some signs of life at the start of the second half. The one chance for Roberto Soldado to build on his hat-trick in the Europa League on Thursday went begging as he fired over from a tight angle. He should have had a penalty too when Martin Skrtel clearly dragged him down in the box.



Paulinho was also hauled down by Flanagan in the box, so potentially we could have had two.

I'm not saying we didn't get legitimately stuffed by your mob.  But you also very much got the rub of the green *on top* of it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> Yes.  Googled for video but just found this instead.
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/video-liverp...oals-help-reds-inflict-painful-pivotal-defeat
> 
> ...


Maybe a fair result would've been 2-7?


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Maybe a fair result would've been 2-7?


No!  

But *3*-7 would have been a reasonable reflection of the game...   

I'm sure we'll take our revenge in the home leg though.

Oh....


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2013)

He won't be given the top job straight away, but does anyone know if Ledley King has done his coaching badges? He always struck me as a very intelligent player, an almost complete centre-half (missing only a second knee), and definitely a leader on the pitch. Does he already have anything other than a ceremonial role at White Hart Lane?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 16, 2013)

Hoddle seems keen on his Second Coming. It is only his second, right?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> gerry francis - DULL football
> chris hughton - caretaker
> christian gross - The horror, the horror....
> david pleat - David Pleaty
> ...



Ramos?


----------



## Corax (Dec 16, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Ramos?


Wasn't my list.  But yeah, I wondered why he'd been omitted too.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 16, 2013)

Ramos is managing Dnipro, our next UEFA cup opponents.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 16, 2013)

stavros said:


> He won't be given the top job straight away, but does anyone know if Ledley King has done his coaching badges? He always struck me as a very intelligent player, an almost complete centre-half (missing only a second knee), and definitely a leader on the pitch. Does he already have anything other than a ceremonial role at White Hart Lane?



We need someone proven


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 16, 2013)

Spurs are a joke outfit...

Embarrassing.

There is something deeply wrong at the heart of the club and there has been for some time now. I suspect it is Levy. It was certainly Sugar when he was in charge. Always talking a good game. Always on the verge of usurping their 'great' rivals Arsenal (and Chelsea). Always on the verge of the CL big time. About to move into or build a stadium fit for kings. Its all bollocks...

Arsenal will always overshadow Tottenham. They;ve got style and class where Spurs are lacking.

Looking through the list of managers they've had whilst the lot at N5 have had just the one is shameful


----------



## LiamO (Dec 16, 2013)

Joke Club.

great to see they have sacked the man who chose to buy all those players who haven't worked out (yet).... oh... wait


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 16, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> Spurs are a joke outfit...
> 
> Embarrassing.
> 
> ...



Take it you aren't a Spurs fan then


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 17, 2013)

I am!!

I do remember when Arsenal were mediocre, boring and irrelevant and when Chelsea were 2nd division and playing at a greyhound stadium but i'm showing my age and those days were long ago.

Spurs played with flair and with a (for the most part) cavalier attitude paying homage to their history and traditions. They were left behind when football changed (murdoch / PL / CL etc) and havent been able to catch up since (still in a small stadium, sacking managers at the drop of a hat).  Their attempts to leap above their rivals have been lacking in substance, ill thought out, crass and desperate - hence the post above. Most of my mates were either Spurs or Arsenal growing up. When Spurs were away we would go to Highbury. It struck me that Arsenal were like an old public school - hushed tones, respect for the past, tradition (maybe it was the marble halls).........a bit dull. Very dull. I played against them at schoolboys and youth level - at London Colney and Highbury and you knew what you would get - enormous centre halves, a big striker, ball played long-ish. It was more exciting at WHL.Then Wenger came along and the rest is history. Bastards!

Some may think i'm a turncoat. They might be right. I'm not sure if i 'qualify' as a supporter these days. Im no longer a member. I last had a season ticket years ago. However, it dosent leave you. We pick our teams and they are ours for life. Its painful to witness the ongoing shambles, year after year, especially after the resources that have been made available .

So to another false dawn. Will it be Glenda (another nostalgic nosedive); an ageing foreign supremo (best days past him) looking for one last big paycheck; or an up and coming young buck who will be easy and cheap to sack? Either way get ready for this season to be written off and perhaps next too as 'transition' before they inevitably get the boot too....

for the record - i dont think AVB was the man for the job and I didnt understand or like to the style of football he appeared to be trying to cultivate but they were 7th in the league, with a new squad just bedding in etc. Spurs would do well to look down the seven sisters road and learn a thing or two about patience.......


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 17, 2013)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...following-50-defeat-to-liverpool-9007424.html

Hadn't seen that figure before. £4.5M! Can someone sack me please?


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 17, 2013)

I also read this morning that Townsend has 46 shots and score 1 goal in 14 games, with no assists recorded. Looks like there's some stark facts AVB should have been noting....

http://espnfc.com/player/_/id/132432/?cc=5739


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 17, 2013)

"@FootyHumour: What Spurs did is they sold an iPhone 5c and bought a camera, a photo album, a stereo, a calculator, a computer, a Nokia and a clock."


----------



## hammerntongues (Dec 17, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> "@FootyHumour: What Spurs did is they sold an iPhone 5c and bought a camera, a photo album, a stereo, a calculator, a computer, a Nokia and a clock."



Our new computer is busted and is at the menders , our camera is only 1 megapixel , we don`t have a stereo , there is nothing in our photo album after 1981 , the battery on our clock is dead and most of our players cant even tell the time .

predictions for tomorrow night guys ? we are absolutely shite at the moment , we will both be putting out makeshift sides I guess , I think you will do us but only by the odd goal .


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 17, 2013)

Even with a reserve team out, Spurs *should* have too much for West Ham.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 17, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> I am!!
> 
> I do remember when Arsenal were mediocre, boring and irrelevant and when Chelsea were 2nd division and playing at a greyhound stadium but i'm showing my age and those days were long ago.
> 
> ...



Spot on, I'm gutted but I have to agree.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 17, 2013)

hammerntongues said:


> Our new computer is busted and is at the menders , our camera is only 1 megapixel , we don`t have a stereo , there is nothing in our photo album after 1981 , the battery on our clock is dead and most of our players cant even tell the time .
> 
> predictions for tomorrow night guys ? we are absolutely shite at the moment , we will both be putting out makeshift sides I guess , I think you will do us but only by the odd goal .



You'll beat us again, it will be the perfect middle installment to another shit week


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> I am!!
> 
> I do remember when Arsenal were mediocre, boring and irrelevant and when Chelsea were 2nd division and playing at a greyhound stadium but i'm showing my age and those days were long ago.
> 
> ...


let's not forget wenger won the double in his first full season at arsenal. and we've had sixteen or seventeen years of champions league football. for patience you should look to manchester utd who waited some years before ferguson won anything.


----------



## Corax (Dec 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> for patience you should look to manchester utd who waited some years before ferguson won anything.


Couldn't agree more.

And it's the reason I was still willing to keep faith with AVB pretty much up to the day of his sacking.  But in the end I had to concede he needed to go.  It wasn't the results, and it wasn't even the performances - it was the stubborn refusal to let go of his 'vision' for a system, and (just as much if not more) his attitude about it.  If he'd played up the positives, taken responsibility for errors but been giving a determined "I'm gonna make this work, just watch me" message then that wouldn't have been quite so concerning.  But he was getting increasingly pouty and showing no signs of positivity at all - the players can't help but pick up on that.  I'm not surprised after his treatment at Chelsea, but I think he's developed a bit of a martyr complex unfortunately.

There's a very good, balanced, and interesting article in the Telegraph that at least _appears_ to have been written by someone with access to the inside-track.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ger-Andre-Villas-Boas-had-become-distant.html

According to that he was actually looking for a way out towards the end.  It would certainly fit with his demeanour.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 17, 2013)

It's been a whole day now and we haven't won anything under Sherwood. Tim out.


----------



## Corax (Dec 17, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> It's been a whole day now and we haven't won anything under Sherwood. Tim out.


Are you mad?  We're unbeaten since Sunday!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 17, 2013)

Wonderful juxtaposition from the Times today


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 17, 2013)

His bloody payoff could give boxes of festive food and modest childrens' presents to nearly a quarter of a million familes


----------



## ffsear (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 18, 2013)

Tim Sherwood picks a team from the Blackburn 95 school of tactics.  JD and Ade up front, Lennon and Townsend doing their Stuart Ripley and Jason Wilcox impressions.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 18, 2013)

Is tonights game on telly at all?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 18, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Tim Sherwood picks a team from the Blackburn 95 school of tactics.  JD and Ade up front, Lennon and Townsend doing their Stuart Ripley and Jason Wilcox impressions.



that's alright, you'll still thrash us.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 18, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Is tonights game on telly at all?




No, but here is a live stream;
http://www.nutjob.eu/njtvx32.html


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 18, 2013)

Adebayor playing really well all over the shop. That's nice.

E2A: and so Sherwood takes him off. Hmm.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 18, 2013)

Can't blame AVB for this. It's Levy and Baldini.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 18, 2013)

AVB out !!!!!!! ....oh wait


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 18, 2013)

Corax said:


> Are you mad?  We're unbeaten since Sunday!



Two whole days without defeat. A positive to cling onto.


----------



## Corax (Dec 18, 2013)

Sherwood showing how intelligent a manager he is tonight.  He knows we need to prioritise the league and UEFA, and can't afford distractions like the Carling Cup.  Very smart move to withdraw, and that he did so in a way that is unlikely to arouse any suspicion or penalty from the footballing authorities.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's alright, you'll still thrash us.



another sterling el-ahrairah prediction there.  still, the victory takes some of the sting out of it.  how does it feel to concede a goal from Maiga.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's alright, you'll still thrash us.




Oh no they wont


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 18, 2013)

Corax said:


> a way that is unlikely to arouse any suspicion




you lost to West Ham.


----------



## Corax (Dec 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> you lost to West Ham.


Ah, but AVB saw this coming and prepared the ground.  It's all smoke and mirrors, all pre-arranged, all part of the masterplan.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> another sterling el-ahrairah prediction there.  still, the victory takes some of the sting out of it.  how does it feel to concede a goal from Maiga.


frankly anything to make Daniel Levy feel like a dick is fine by me


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2013)

That's some squad you lot have got.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2013)

Corax said:


> There's a very good, balanced, and interesting article in the Telegraph that at least _appears_ to have been written by someone with access to the inside-track.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ger-Andre-Villas-Boas-had-become-distant.html
> 
> According to that he was actually looking for a way out towards the end.  It would certainly fit with his demeanour.


 


Corax said:


> good article...i still think AVB was pushed and he shouldve stayed the season


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Corax (Dec 18, 2013)

Dandred said:


>


You may want to  yourself Dandred.  I think ska invita cocked up the quoting function as the second one isn't in my post - think that was simply his reply.

Never mind eh...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2013)

Corax said:


> You may want to  yourself Dandred.  I think ska invita cocked up the quoting function as the second one isn't in my post - think that was simply his reply.
> 
> Never mind eh...


Pretty sure Dandred was simply expressing his joy at seeing you lot lose again. Nothing to do with you.


----------



## Corax (Dec 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Pretty sure Dandred was simply expressing his joy at seeing you lot lose again. Nothing to do with you.


I'm going to take it as an attempt at a dig based on ska invita's post anyway, so that I can go to bed a winner.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2013)

Corax said:


> I'm going to take it as an attempt at a dig based on ska invita's post anyway, so that I can go to bed a winner.


Nice try.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2013)

Corax said:


> You may want to  yourself Dandred.  I think ska invita cocked up the quoting function as the second one isn't in my post - think that was simply his reply.
> 
> Never mind eh...


yes


----------



## Corax (Dec 19, 2013)

ska invita said:


> yes


See!  In your *FACE* Dandred!

*We're Number One! We're Number One! *


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2013)

I was just laughing at the result. You must feel gutted.


----------



## hammerntongues (Dec 19, 2013)

Sometimes I wake up and am really glad I am me ...............................


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2013)

This is pretty much the only thing getting me through the day.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 19, 2013)

chieftain said:


> You'll beat us again, it will be the perfect middle installment to another shit week



Told me so!


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2013)

Ahem.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5PPQQ0J1UbLNFlLemFkRHc5MGc/preview?pli=1

If anybody knows a way for me to embed this then I am all ears.


----------



## Corax (Dec 20, 2013)

tommers said:


> Ahem.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5PPQQ0J1UbLNFlLemFkRHc5MGc/preview?pli=1
> 
> If anybody knows a way for me to embed this then I am all ears.




Seems to be the same guys, but perhaps they chose not to put the OneClub one on their channel for some inexplicable reason....


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2013)

God bless you Corax, I didn't realise they'd done more than one.


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2013)

"Comments are disabled for this video"


----------



## Corax (Dec 20, 2013)

tommers said:


> God bless you Corax, I didn't realise they'd done more than one.


If you're a Spurs fan and can't lol at Spurs and Spurs supporters then you must be under 30.  

ETA: For the record, we _are _better than you in every way, and destined for global greatness.  But we like to do it in a lulz way


----------



## LiamO (Dec 21, 2013)

Hope Southampton score five... no, make that six... tomorrow.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 21, 2013)

Not to sound like the eternal optimist or anything, but if (and right now it's a very big IF) we win tomorrow there's every chance we'll see Christmas only 6 points off the top.

Crisis?


----------



## Silva (Dec 21, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Crisis?


In Levy's head.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 22, 2013)

Sherwood obviously doesn't believe in defensive midfielders.  4-0-4-2 for us today, with 2 attacking fullbacks.

Lloris; Walker, Dawson, Chiriches, Rose; Lamela, Eriksen, Dembele, Sigurdsson; Adebayor, Soldado.

Subs: Friedel, Capoue, Fredericks, Bentaleb, Holtby, Chadli, Defoe


----------



## big eejit (Dec 22, 2013)

Should be interesting. I guess Sherwood's philosophy is, if you've got em, use em. Why buy some of the world's best attacking midfielders and then play defensively?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 22, 2013)

So much space, where were the centre backs? 1-0


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice equaliser. Adebayor seems to be a problem in every dressing room and when he is up for it the penalty box as well. Undoubted talent.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 22, 2013)

Lallana is superb, easily the best player on the pitch. 2-2.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 22, 2013)

Brave selection and tactical choice playing two upfront away from home. Would like to see more teams doing this.
Southampton are a decent team and defensive howlers cost them today but the better team won.
Adebayor looks like he is enjoying his football again and was excellent today.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, it worked. The freezing out of Adebayor was a particularly odd facet of the discredited Boas regime.


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/r...rs-at-southampton-was-pure-comedy-vine-video/


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/r...rs-at-southampton-was-pure-comedy-vine-video/



Yeah, noted the disdain on his face at the time


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow.  If that's the kind of lineup we can expect, we won't win too many trophies but it's going to be a lot of fun under Sherwood.  

Great game, good result.  6 points off the top.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 22, 2013)

Was too hungover to stumble to the pub, wished I had pushed myself now. Looking forward to match of the day


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2013)

Bentaleb MOTM for me. He wasn't 'technically' the best player - but for a yoot to make his debut, unplanned, when we were losing, and play like he did...


----------



## deadringer (Dec 22, 2013)

MOTD 2 not on until tomorrow


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> Bentaleb MOTM for me. He wasn't 'technically' the best player - but for a yoot to make his debut, unplanned, when we were losing, and play like he did...



Yeah, was very impressed with him.  Not one of our more heralded yoots either, players like Pritchard, Fredericks and Coulthirst get more of a fanfare.

Fullbacks get a shout too.  Neither was challenging for MOTM on their own merit, but we look so much better with specialist fullbacks on either side for team shape.  Special credit to Rose than he can now be considered a specialist fullback, that wouldn't always have been the case.

Adebayor, fucking hell.  If he played like he meant it, every game, for his whole career, he'd be retiring as a legend.  Also not playing for us.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

deadringer said:


> MOTD 2 not on until tomorrow



You gotta wait for the Arsenal to bring up the rear!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice to win but I've still got the hump with Spurs at the mo


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 23, 2013)

Why? 

AVB wasn't working. We were losing games by extraordinary margins and playing a constricting system that brought the best out of no-one but the goalie. Our best striker and best left-back were exiled after spats with the ginger chancer. We look better, and win against top ten opposition, when a cone arranger with no senior management experience is put in charge.

So why the hump, now in particular?


----------



## deadringer (Dec 23, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You gotta wait for the Arsenal to bring up the rear!



I know it's panto season but still............


----------



## Corax (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuck it.  I've made my peace with the idea.  I know he's got sod all senior managerial experience.  And I'm not convinced his ultimatum-style approach is wise with Levy, but just give Timmy the job until the end of the season and see what happens.

The successful subbing on of Nabil probably turned it for me.  Sherwood knows our yoot inside out.  They've been tearing it up for a few years now, so if he's going to give them chances I'm willing to give that a go.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Corax said:


> Fuck it.  I've made my peace with the idea.  I know he's got sod all senior managerial experience.  And I'm not convinced his ultimatum-style approach is wise with Levy, but *just give Timmy the job until the end of the season and see what happens.*
> 
> The successful subbing on of Nabil probably turned it for me.  Sherwood knows our yoot inside out.  They've been tearing it up for a few years now, so if he's going to give them chances I'm willing to give that a go.



Your Christmas wish has just been granted.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/23/tim-sherwood-tottenham-hotspur-manager


----------



## strung out (Dec 23, 2013)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Corax (Dec 23, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Your Christmas wish has just been granted.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/23/tim-sherwood-tottenham-hotspur-manager


Blimey - 18 months, didn't expect that.


> "People may think that [his reputation does not carry weight] but Tim will take no nonsense from anybody," said the full-back, Danny Rose. "At his first training session a couple of lads rolled out on the training pitch late and he got us in a circle and said it was unacceptable, in polite words.
> 
> "He set out some new rules and you know not to mess with Tim, and that's good. Punctuality was one of them: when we go down to eat, for team meetings but stuff on the training pitch as well. When he speaks, you've got to listen.


Coming from Danny Rose that's quite encouraging actually.  He's a talented kid, but his attitude's been questioned a few times over the years.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 23, 2013)

2 up front, 3 no.10s and an attacking mid in the holding position. If the Southampton game is anything to go on, fasten your seatbelts Spurs fans.  This could be quite a ride...


----------



## tommers (Dec 23, 2013)

Amazing.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Amazing.



Thank you.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 23, 2013)

Blatant playing to the gallery by Levy. (he's good at it though, innit?)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 23, 2013)

Why was there no analysis on MotD2? You were the first game and everything 

My mum's a bit miffed 

Oh, here's a bit of chat about Sherwood.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 23, 2013)

Goodness me. Let this be a lesson to us all: never let an ambitious subordinate befriend the boss. 

Like Zapp says, it's going to be entertaining under NBD.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 24, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> So why the hump, now in particular?



Just tired of football in general and in particular the Spurs way of always doing everything the most difficult way possible. The one step forward, two steps back dance is pretty knackering to follow.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 24, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Just tired of football in general and in particular the Spurs way of always doing everything the most difficult way possible. The one step forward, two steps back dance is pretty knackering to follow.



Yes, that's understandable.

It's the hope; remember how everything looked five months ago?


----------



## Corax (Dec 24, 2013)

chieftain said:
			
		

> Just tired of football in general and in particular the Spurs way of always doing everything the most difficult way possible. The one step forward, two steps back dance is pretty knackering to follow.



Dude, you must be used to it by now surely? It's what we do. 

And in a way, it's glorious. Would you rather be an Everton fan, or one of those many other clubs, reliably mediocre season after season? Fuck that. I'd rather follow Spurs than any other club on earth - because whilst it ain't always 'fun', it's guaranteed to be interesting...


----------



## Corax (Dec 26, 2013)

_*WHAT*_ a fuckin freekick by The Dane!!!!


----------



## Corax (Dec 26, 2013)

Lol - we're still the most Spurssy Spurs in Spursland then...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 26, 2013)

Spursier than that, surely. Ugh.


----------



## Corax (Dec 26, 2013)

Eriksen's still fucking good though.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 26, 2013)

Be nice to hear an explanation as to why we weren't playing against 10 men for the last 1/2 hour.  Stephen Reid late, studs up through the back of Danny Rose; it was near enough a straight red let alone a second yellow.


----------



## Corax (Dec 26, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Be nice to hear an explanation as to why we weren't playing against 10 men for the last 1/2 hour.  Stephen Reid late, studs up through the back of Danny Rose; it was near enough a straight red let alone a second yellow.


Ref had a shocker in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 26, 2013)

Corax said:


> Eriksen's still fucking good though.



For a 21 year old, there's all kinds of potential there.  Not totally convinced it's as a traditional CM though.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 26, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> For a 21 year old, there's all kinds of potential there.  Not totally convinced it's as a traditional CM though.



Certainly not one with defensive duties.


----------



## Corax (Dec 27, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> For a 21 year old, there's all kinds of potential there.  Not totally convinced it's as a traditional CM though.


He's a VDV style AM IMO


----------



## Corax (Dec 29, 2013)

My brother got me some Spurs-related Christmas presents this year.  A Spurs desktop calendar, and a ful-size wall one as well.  And then there was this...



Spoiler


----------



## Corax (Dec 29, 2013)

My brother's also a Yiddo btw... and a bastard.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 29, 2013)

Mud bath! The claytards from the five towns will forget themselves and start throwing pots.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 29, 2013)

Good half;  all the possession, 2 good chances for Bobby and a golden one for Ade.  Eriksen looks impressive playing from the left, Paulinho is having a blinder and we eventually got a deserved goal from a Soldado penalty.

If Stoke show any ambition at all in the second half we could get a hatful of chances on the break.  The Spurs pace is back, we're playing everything at lightning speed.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 29, 2013)

All true, although if Stoke had had their equally well deserved penalty from Dawson then we wouldn't be as happy to sit back and admire the silky Brazilian skills. 

This is how we were right at the beginning of the season IIRC.


----------



## Corax (Dec 29, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> All true, although if Stoke had had their equally well deserved penalty from Dawson then we wouldn't be as happy to sit back and admire the silky Brazilian skills.
> 
> This is how we were right at the beginning of the season IIRC.


Daws *did* make contact, despite the Sky muppets.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 29, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> All true, although if Stoke had had their equally well deserved penalty from Dawson then we wouldn't be as happy to sit back and admire the silky Brazilian skills.
> 
> This is how we were right at the beginning of the season IIRC.



Corax  is right.  No penalty, good decision, and an absolute hammering dished out to Stoke.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 30, 2013)

Lennon is such a don. Spurs player of the millennium for me


----------



## deadringer (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovely fellow, Charlie Adam

https://vine.co/v/hVm5zdYrZ0B


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 1, 2014)

Ade!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 1, 2014)

Some really good stuff there, at least after the first ten minutes.


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2014)

Get in there you lovely bastard.  

The Great Dane.


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2014)

Ha.  Spurssy!


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah ballsacks. Now Ade going off.

Chadli on...

I'd rather see the Superllama.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, you won't. Just Kane.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't get a stream to work for more than 2 mins and am being forced to listen to online commentary. Any good links?


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Well, you won't. Just Kane.


*Hurri*kane.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 1, 2014)

Nutjob from wiziwig has been fine


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jan 1, 2014)

It must be my internet connection then as I have tried all the wiziwig links.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 1, 2014)

Capaldi doesn't look happy. Give that man fishfingers and custard.


----------



## xes (Jan 1, 2014)

try fsicrew, Roger (though it's nearly finished) 

COYS


----------



## Favelado (Jan 1, 2014)

Come on Spurs!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 1, 2014)

COYS.

We can't look this good against serious opposition, though.


----------



## xes (Jan 1, 2014)

fin.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Spurs!


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2014)

COYS! 

Lennon MOTM IMO, but Lloris was _amazing _


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 1, 2014)

He had a couple of nutty moments. Ade would have been unquestionable MOTM had he stayed on.


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> He had a couple of nutty moments. Ade would have been unquestionable MOTM had he stayed on.


I fucking *love* his nutty moments.  That diving clearance header in the last minute?  Fuckin _awesome_.  

It sticks in my throat, but I was very impressed with Howard Webb today too.  Man U turned all their usual tricks, and despite the OT crown Webb told them to fuck off.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 1, 2014)

And this without Verts, Kaboul, Paulinho or Sandro . . .


----------



## Dandred (Jan 1, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> And this without Verts, Kaboul, Paulinho or Sandro . . .



You had them just a few games ago. 

AVG must be having a good new year.


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2014)

Shut up Moyes you utter fuckwit.  You going for a Fergie/Wenger combo or something?  Twat.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow, I wasn't expecting that, great result COYS


----------



## LiamO (Jan 1, 2014)

Corax said:


> It sticks in my throat, but I was very impressed with Howard Webb today too.  Man U turned all their usual tricks, and despite the OT crown Webb told them to fuck off.



You're having a laugh ain'tcha?

 I watched this game from the back of the pub watching all the Man U 'fans' and ABU's jumping around and goading each other. We were all pretty much in agreement that whatever Utd bias old Baldy has been accused of in the past was well and truly laid to rest tonight. he looked afraid to give _anything_ to Man U and turned his arse on a couple of nailed-on penalties/edge of the box free-kicks. 

Also, an old boy beside me asked the question in the first half about Lloris' somewhat qustionable use of the outer edges of the box on his kick-outs. once it had been raised, and we were watching for it, it did indeed seem as though he was rewgularly handling the ball outside the area. Would have thought that was tailor-made for an egoist like Webb... but apparently not.


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2014)

LiamO said:


> You're having a laugh ain'tcha?
> 
> I watched this game from the back of the pub watching all the Man U 'fans' and ABU's jumping around and goading each other. We were all pretty much in agreement that whatever Utd bias old Baldy has been accused of in the past was well and truly laid to rest tonight. he looked afraid to give _anything_ to Man U and turned his arse on a couple of nailed-on penalties/edge of the box free-kicks.
> 
> Also, an old boy beside me asked the question in the first half about Lloris' somewhat qustionable use of the outer edges of the box on his kick-outs. once it had been raised, and we were watching for it, it did indeed seem as though he was rewgularly handling the ball outside the area. Would have thought that was tailor-made for an egoist like Webb... but apparently not.


Watch the slo-mo replays and get back to me.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice one you lot.

United done at Trafford again!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh you beautiful bastards Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 1, 2014)

It's been a cracking MOTD so far.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Spurs looked like a different team to the one we squashed a few weeks back. Well-deserved win and nice to see the referee telling Man U to fuck off for a change.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2014)

Was hoping for a draw, failing that seeing Utd undone at OT is second best. Is it just me or has Moyes aged a decade since the start of the season?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 1, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Was hoping for a draw, failing that seeing Utd undone at OT is second best. *Is it just me or has Moyes aged a decade since the start of the season?*



I thought that as well. He can't cope with the pressure of managing a mid table team.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 2, 2014)

I know this is late as one of his dangerous tackles but Charlie Adam sure is a twat!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay, the transfer window!

4/1 second favourites to sign one Mr D. Berbatov.  Behind 5/2 favourites ARSENAL 
Joleon Lescott on loan; this morning 20/1, now 11/8.  Likely.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 2, 2014)

Alright Tim, don't rub it in


----------



## Corax (Jan 2, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 4/1 second favourites to sign one Mr D. Berbatov.  Behind 5/2 favourites ARSENAL
> Joleon Lescott on loan; this morning 20/1, now 11/8.  Likely.


No, and no.

Just... no.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Alright Tim, don't rub it in



Some times these mid table games are really enjoyable


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 3, 2014)

The 30-page quenelle bunfight in P&P is clearly one to avoid. From a parochial point of view, BAE comes out of it all very badly, and I'm less keen on recalling him than I was. Danny Rose definitely needs some support, though.


----------



## Corax (Jan 3, 2014)

Timmy's pre-derby press conference:



I've not seen much of his personality before, but I've gotta admit that I find myself a bit fonder of him than I was 12 minutes ago.  

I'm almost *always* optimistic with Spurs, because I know that one day we're going to realise our true potential.  And anyway, what's the point in supporting a team if you're not going to believe in them and dream of glory?

But maybe, just *maybe*, this dawn isn't as false as some have been.

We've got everything we need to beat the scum tomorrow.

Kaboul, Verts, and The Beast are out.
But Daws is on form and wins everything in the air when he is.
Rags was MOTM against Man U, and will have Giroud sobbing if he repeats that performance.
And at the beginning of the season, to my utterly delighted surprise, Capoue actually looked _equal_ to The Incredible Sandro.

Lennon was outstanding last week, and Townsend is back from injury.  With Sherwood playing proper wingers instead of inside forwards Bobby Soldier's beginning to look a lot more confident as he sees crosses starting to fly in.
We've got Rose back fit.  Walnut's always going to be a handful, but I'm less worried than if we had a makeshift there - or even Bennylol tbh.
Ade's having his periodic revelation that he's one of the best strikers around if he wants to be.  Let's hope he stays on the pitch for longer than 18 minutes this time... 
Holtby's fit but unlikely to start.  This is _perfect_ IMO, as nothing's more disconcerting for a defender than a fired-up Lewis coming on with half an hour to go and doing his Duracell Bunny impression.
Under Sherwood's management Dembele is back to the player we first signed, and which Ferguson desperately wanted.  He frustrated Rooney brilliantly at Old Trafford.  More of the same please Moose.
Also down to Sherwood's change in style, Eriksen is relaxing into his game again.  He's starting to do the things he did so well at the start of the season - linking play up brilliantly and basically doing a fabulous Modric impression minus having a face like a rat.
Harry Kane looked like he belonged last week.  The kid _tore shit up_ in the youth leagues, and those in the know have always predicted him to be a star in the Prem.  It's looking like he's gradually adapting, and that his time is soon to come.
Oh, and we've got some 19 year old no one other than those that follow Spurs yoot have ever heard of, who's strolled into the first team squad, shrugged, and casually started owning his patch of the pitch and dictating the tempo of the entire game.
The only thing I'm sad about is that The Llama's not fit.  He has more quality on the ball than any player we've had since Gazza, if not Hoddle.  The kid is pure class.  Anyone who saw the change in him after scoring in the UEFA match will have realised that all he needs is confidence, and once he has that he's going to _destroy_ defences.  He's 21 now, and at 23 he's going to be winning buckets of awards.  I just hope it's in our colours.
I'm not saying we'll win.  We might.  Or we might not.  It's early days for Sherwood so maybe there'll even be a bit of naivety and we'll get spanked.  Fuck knows, the FA Cup is unpredictable even at the best of times.

But you know what?  If I was a gooner I'd be more scared of us right now than I am of them.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 3, 2014)

Townsend left, Lennon right and 2 centre forwards has got to put the willies right up any back 4.  Problem then is fitting Eriksen in; alongside Dembele?  Not sure.

Corax, love that post.  The life of a Spurs fan, it's the hope that kills us


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 3, 2014)

It's good that there's never any danger of our coaching staff going home from training with the wrong tops. Other clubs may rely on name tags, but we go for massive fuck-off embroidered initials. It must be an enormous relief to Tim Sherwood's mum.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 3, 2014)

Corax said:


> I'm almost *always* optimistic with Spurs,
> But you know what?  If I was a gooner I'd be more scared of us right now than I am of them.



Related bits quoted. 

That said, I'd put out a team of kids if I was Wenger. I definitely wouldn't play any of our midfielders who might be able to do a job upfront in other competitions when our supply of 2 strikers is exhausted by injury/fatigue.


----------



## Corax (Jan 3, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> The 30-page quenelle bunfight in P&P is clearly one to avoid. From a parochial point of view, BAE comes out of it all very badly, and I'm less keen on recalling him than I was. Danny Rose definitely needs some support, though.


Bennylol's burned his bridges AFAIC.

I was one of the few that backed him at the beginning when he was widely getting slated, and I loved anti-superstar attitude and behaviour (tube instead of maseratti, haircuts on Tottenham high road etc).  But he's outed himself as being a complete twat recently, and he can fuck off to Harry's reject army on a perm.  Anyway - Rose may not have his technique yet, but he's already a better fullback.


----------



## Corax (Jan 3, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Related bits quoted.


Yeah exactly, you edited out the bits that make you a wee bit less confident....  

I'm sure you were hoping that this season would see the end of our resurgence as a force.  But it ain't happening.  We're coming for you, nomads.  Slowly but surely, we're coming for you...


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 3, 2014)

Corax said:


> Yeah exactly, you edited out the bits that make you a wee bit less confident....
> 
> I'm sure you were hoping that this season would see the end of our resurgence as a force.  But it ain't happening.  We're coming for you, nomads.  Slowly but surely, we're coming for you...



 I admire proper fandom. This year, right?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 3, 2014)

deadringer said:


> Lovely fellow, Charlie Adam
> 
> https://vine.co/v/hVm5zdYrZ0B



a stiffener.


----------



## Corax (Jan 3, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> I admire proper fandom. This year, right?


No, this is a *transitional* year.  

Next year will be consolidation, and then, the WORLD!!!!!


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 3, 2014)

Corax said:


> No, this is a *transitional* year.
> 
> Next year will be consolidation, and then, the WORLD!!!!!



I'll have a tenner on you for Eurovision!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## CosmikRoger (Jan 4, 2014)

If Ade gets sent off today, can he wait until he's scored a hat trick and can it be for kicking Wiltshere in his cheating face pls?


----------



## LiamO (Jan 4, 2014)

oh danny! lol


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Corax this is Rebecca calling, are you receiving over?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 4, 2014)

we shouldve had a pen but the arse defence was too solid...never mind, its the league that counts etc


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 4, 2014)

Every side you play for the rest of the season will play the fastest sprinter at their club on Dawson's shoulder. He's the slowest centre back ever. Fuck me, he makes the BFG (Metersacker) look quick!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

You lot never saw much of the ball; this is what it looked like.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 4, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Every side you play for the rest of the season will play the fastest sprinter at their club on Dawson's shoulder. He's the slowest centre back ever. Fuck me, he makes the BFG (Metersacker) look quick!



He's also our fourth choice CB, so they're unlikely to be guaranteed this option for the whole season.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 4, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> He's also our fourth choice CB, so they're unlikely to be guaranteed this option for much longer.



I thought he was flavour after nearly being shown the door? Or am I confusing him with someone else?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 4, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> I thought he was flavour after nearly being shown the door? Or am I confusing him with someone else?



He was nearly sold at one point I think. Vertonghen and Chiriches would be the first choice pairing; while Kaboul is crocked Dawson is good to have around and probably a wholesome influence on the youngsters.

Of course, if we'd brought Hoddle back his place would have been secure in a 3-5-2.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You lot never saw much of the ball; this is what it looked like.
> 
> View attachment 46020







Well done and all that, credit where it's due, you played some amazing football and passes, but if it wasn't for Rose' last man fannying about it could have ended 1-0 you know!

BBC stats have posession 46% - 54% to Spurs


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 4, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> He was nearly sold at one point I think. Vertonghen and Chiriches would be the first choice pairing; while Kaboul is crocked Dawson is good to have around and probably a wholesome influence on the youngsters.
> 
> .


Ah I see. He can't have been that slow when he was getting picked for England surely!!?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

deadringer said:


> Well done and all that, credit where it's due, you played some amazing football and passes, but if it wasn't for Rose' last man fannying about it could have ended 1-0 you know!
> 
> BBC stats have posession 46% - 54% to Spurs



Similar possession stats here; 
http://espnfc.com/us/en/gamecast/statistics/id/383460/statistics.html?soccernet=true


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 4, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Ah I see. He can't have been that slow when he was getting picked for England surely!!?



I suppose it's more noticeable when he's further forward and has to lumber back. He looks better in front of the immobile Friedel then when Lloris is doing his sweeper-keeper thing.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that was pants, lucky to get nil.
At least we can concentrate on narrowly missing out on 5th place in the league now.
Oh, and the wafer cup.
Joy upon joy


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 4, 2014)

£100 million spent pre season, now you are reduced to throwing coins at Walcott


----------



## chieftain (Jan 4, 2014)

They played some good football and looked the better side to me. Well done Goons.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 4, 2014)

Spurs fans slating Adebayor around the net. Gotta be honest, as a Gooner I want him to be bad, but airshot aside, I thought he looked your best hope.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 5, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Spurs fans slating Adebayor around the net.



Really? Even if you collated some quotes I doubt they'd be representative. He worked very hard for a few games and then had too little time to recover from cramp. Which, as far as I can see, is generally regarded to excuse a less than stellar performance.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 5, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Really? Even if you collated some quotes I doubt they'd be representative. He worked very hard for a few games and then had too little time to recover from cramp. Which, as far as I can see, is generally regarded to excuse a less than stellar performance.



Around the net might have been unrepresentative - he was getting a proper slating on two forums...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 5, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Spurs fans slating Adebayor around the net. Gotta be honest, as a Gooner I want him to be bad, but airshot aside, I thought he looked your best hope.



Bit odd - I thought Soldado was much worse tbh, really poor.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Spurs fans slating Adebayor around the net. Gotta be honest, as a Gooner I want him to be bad, but airshot aside, I thought he looked your best hope.



He'll always get a slating from the fans of any club he plays for because he's a frustratingly arrogant twat


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> £100 million spent pre season, now you are reduced to throwing coins at Walcott


i should add that our net spend was 1million, whilst arsenals was 40odd million

yeah agree solda'doh


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

Two of the ambulance workers pelted by coins and projectiles thrown by Tottenham Hotspur fans at Arsenal on Saturday are Spurs fans, it has emerged.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/06/theo-walcott-tottenham-fans-arsenal


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Two of the ambulance workers pelted by coins and projectiles thrown by Tottenham Hotspur fans at Arsenal on Saturday are Spurs fans, it has emerged.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/06/theo-walcott-tottenham-fans-arsenal



There's meat heads at every club and they're all sad twits. Some of the things I witnessed Arsenal fans doing when I lived in Finsbury park were pretty stupid and likewise I've seen some daft shit from fellow Yiddos.

Keep your coins for beer and your blades for camping.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2014)

defoe signed to toronto i hear


----------



## Corax (Jan 9, 2014)

ska invita said:


> defoe signed to toronto i hear


Rumoured strongly - but also that it's with an immediate loan back until the end of the season.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> defoe signed to toronto i hear



More baffling transfer activity from the club that can't score!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2014)

chieftain said:


> More baffling transfer activity from the club that can't score!


he is quite old...i presume it means theyr going to buy loadsofstrikers over summer


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, this is going well... 

The title race starts here.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2014)

chieftain said:


> More baffling transfer activity from the club that can't score!





ska invita said:


> he is quite old...i presume it means theyr going to buy loadsofstrikers over summer


HurrriKane


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2014)

Much better in the second half so far.  Does Timmy have a hairdryer?


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jan 11, 2014)

Better, but still pretty poor, I'm not sure what is the more frustrating, my dodgy stream which kept freezing or our style of play. 
Benteleb doesn't look too shoddy but I can't see him getting too many games once Sandro is back fit.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 11, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> Better, but still pretty poor, I'm not sure what is the more frustrating, my dodgy stream which kept freezing or our style of play.
> Benteleb doesn't look too shoddy but I can't see him getting too many games once Sandro is back fit.



Regarding the streams; Bloodzeed a Tottenham fan used to be the best but now the constant buffering makes me look elsewhere even for a low bit rate flash. Nutjob is usually very steady.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 11, 2014)

Defoe gone


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 11, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/h30VE6hBtU3

How much did you pay him?


----------



## chieftain (Jan 13, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> https://vine.co/v/h30VE6hBtU3
> 
> How much did you pay him?



We promised him that we wouldn't sign him!!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 16, 2014)

Being organised for once, I've got part of my old man's birthday present already (it's in March) and I've got him this book:

In Search of Alan Gilzean: The Lost Legacy of a Dundee and Spurs Legend [amazon]







He used to go quite regularly in the Sixties so this should (hopefully) be right up his street. Any else here read it?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## chieftain (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice to beat the Swans. Might even watch MOTD!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 19, 2014)

Cracking result that.  We had good individual performances without being a particularly great team performance but deserved the 3 points - Ade and Eriksen were outstanding, Dembele and Bentaleb (again) controlled the middle after things settled down and both full backs were excellent going forward.

Tim Sherwood's really growing on me


----------



## chieftain (Jan 19, 2014)

Double post!


----------



## deadringer (Jan 19, 2014)

You can say that again.


----------



## Corax (Jan 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Regarding the streams; Bloodzeed a Tottenham fan used to be the best but now the constant buffering makes me look elsewhere even for a low bit rate flash. Nutjob is usually very steady.


Do you ever see his twitter interactions? I can sympathise with how he gets pissed off with people hassling him, when he's providing free streams... But he sometimes seems a tad sociopathic tbh


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 19, 2014)

Corax said:


> Do you ever see his twitter interactions? I can sympathise with how he gets pissed off with people hassling him, when he's providing free streams... But he sometimes seems a tad sociopathic tbh



And racist. Stopped following his Twitter account a few years ago after some unsavoury comments about immigrants and the "English Parliament" not cracking down on shopkeepers who couldn't speak English. 

There are other better quality AceStream streams out there now.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 20, 2014)

When's the last time watching a live footy game was fun? Perhaps it should be more like this:


----------



## chieftain (Jan 20, 2014)

What's the point of this. It achieves nothing other than embarrassing themselves and their club. Wojciech can't keep it shut and he's now joined by Cazorla. What puzzles me is what or who is driving this?

Respect to all the children and players who don't.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...sult-rivals-Tottenham-Hotspur-on-Twitter.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 21, 2014)

chieftain said:


> What's the point of this. It achieves nothing other than embarrassing themselves and their club. Wojciech can't keep it shut and he's now joined by Cazorla. What puzzles me is what or who is driving this?
> 
> Respect to all the children and players who don't.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...sult-rivals-Tottenham-Hotspur-on-Twitter.html



LOL.


----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2014)

What did Szczesny do wrong?


----------



## Corax (Jan 21, 2014)

strung out said:


> What did Szczesny do wrong?


It's in the article.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 21, 2014)

Bet spurs wish that they had signed Willian


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 21, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 21, 2014)

Ossie Ardiles in hospital after Malvinas car crash.
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/21/ossie-ardiles-falklands-car-crash


----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2014)

Corax said:


> It's in the article.


No it isn't 

It says he posted "wonderful scenes at the Etihad" after his team's local rivals got dicked 6-0.

Can't see anything wrong with that at all (genuinely not on a wind up here).


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2014)

strung out said:


> No it isn't
> 
> It says he posted "wonderful scenes at the Etihad" after his team's local rivals got dicked 6-0.
> 
> Can't see anything wrong with that at all (genuinely not on a wind up here).


I think he's tried to wind up Spurs fans on a couple of other occasions too - I agree though that he's not really gone beyond a bit of rival banter IMO.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2014)

strung out said:


> No it isn't
> 
> It says he posted "wonderful scenes at the Etihad" after his team's local rivals got dicked 6-0.
> 
> Can't see anything wrong with that at all (genuinely not on a wind up here).



He's been at Spurs a few times. The difference is hes not a fan he's an average professional footballer/gobshite from Poland who probably knows bugger all about the rivalry, history, blah blah etc...


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2014)

He's been at Arsenal for nearly 8 years, since he was 16. Quite qualified to give Spurs stick when they get dicked 6-0 I reckon.

Jeez, if a player can't even give stick to a rival team without getting criticised, then fuck knows what football's come to.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Ossie Ardiles in hospital after Malvinas car crash.
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/21/ossie-ardiles-falklands-car-crash


On a spying mission was he? ,hope he's ok,one of my favorite non Arse players.......


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> On a spying mission was he? ,hope he's ok,one of my favorite non Arse players.......


Apparently totally fine, bar a few stitches. Or so I read yesterday anyway - hopefully true.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2014)

strung out said:


> He's been at Arsenal for nearly 8 years, since he was 16. Quite qualified to give Spurs stick when they get dicked 6-0 I reckon.
> 
> Jeez, if a player can't even give stick to a rival team without getting criticised, then fuck knows what football's come to.



Who is criticising him? I'm highlighting the fact that of late he and other arsenal players seem to be giving it to spurs fans without (not that I know of anyway) reciprocation from Spurs players to Gooner fans. (Perhaps the media control is stricter at Spurs?)

He/they can say whatever they want.

Bring back Teddy Sherringham, he knew how to wind the Gooners up!


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2014)

Corax said:


> Apparently totally fine, bar a few stitches. Or so I read yesterday anyway - hopefully true.



I was trying to explain the greatness of Ossie to mini chief the other day, he was more interest that Ricky Villa goal!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 22, 2014)

chieftain said:


> I was trying to explain the greatness of Ossie to mini chief the other day, he was more interest that Ricky Villa goal!



To be fair, it was a bloody good goal.



This one was pretty good as well;


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Who is criticising him?


You did. 

When I commented that there was nothing wrong with what he said, you decided to point out "The difference is hes not a fan he's an average professional footballer/gobshite from Poland who probably knows bugger all about the rivalry" and that he was "embarrassing himself and his club"

Looks like criticism to me chief.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 23, 2014)

strung out said:


> You did.
> 
> When I commented that there was nothing wrong with what he said, you decided to point out "The difference is hes not a fan he's an average professional footballer/gobshite from Poland who probably knows bugger all about the rivalry" and that he was "embarrassing himself and his club"
> 
> Looks like criticism to me chief.



Yeah but no, but yeah, but no, but, but... That is true, consider me told!


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Hope City smash you


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 29, 2014)

Keep Citeh below Arsenal. COYS.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 29, 2014)

Come on Spurs, still in this (somehow).  City brilliant for the first 1/2 hour, Lloris with one of the all-time great saves to keep it at 1-0.

Should be level though, goal wrongly disallowed.  We didn't really deserve it, but were better for the last 15 and it was clearly onside.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

Second half blitzkrieg. Eight nil Spurs.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Second half blitzkrieg. Eight nil Spurs.



So their goal gets belatedly disallowed?


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> So their goal gets belatedly disallowed?


Erm... Yes! 

(I may have meant eight one... )


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 29, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> So their goal gets belatedly disallowed?


It was as offside as ours was, so yeah.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 29, 2014)

Given their goal difference is 17 better than ours already, I hope they get 10 now


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh FFS. 

Superb tackle by Danny Rose. Beautifully timed and got the ball cleanly. So he gets sent off and they get a pen. 

At which point we lose our heads and concede another. 

City have really increased their cunt rating IMO with all the imaginary red card waving too.  Twats.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Oh FFS.
> 
> Superb tackle by Danny Rose. Beautifully timed and got the ball cleanly. So he gets sent off and they get a pen.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no Spurs player would ever do that would they?


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)

The comeback's on !!!!!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> The comeback's on !!!!!!!


Nope.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Oh FFS.
> 
> Superb tackle by Danny Rose. Beautifully timed and got the ball cleanly. So he gets sent off and they get a pen.
> 
> ...



Tackle from behind anywhere on the pitch is foul these days. Shit rule afaic, but that's how it is.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Was never a pen/red, but there you go. The third was what sunk you tho. Stupid.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, no Spurs player would ever do that would they?


Not to the same extent, no. But unfortunately some would, and I'd be ashamed of them for doing so. I don't want that kind of behaviour from players wearing our shirt.  Same goes for things like diving, and I said just that when Bale was going through his Daley phase.

So  backatcha tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Not to the same extent, no. But unfortunately some would, and I'd be ashamed of them for doing so. I don't want that kind of behaviour from players wearing our shirt.  Same goes for things like diving, and I said just that when Bale was going through his Daley phase.
> 
> So  backatcha tbh.


No one likes it, but every team does it. Liverpool players are no better. To say that Man City are somehow worse demands a bit more evidence than this one incident.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

..... and there's another nail in the coffin.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Tackle from behind anywhere on the pitch is foul these days. Shit rule afaic, but that's how it is.


Not convinced. Ledley's worldie tackle on Robben wasn't so different in that (and only that) respect. No one would ever suggest that was anything other than brilliant and legit.  

Which it was.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> The comeback's on !!!!!!!


 Or maybe not......


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

What do you lot think of Sherwood? Will he be there next season?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 29, 2014)

Would we have won?  Almost certainly not, City are a seriously great side and were playing well anyway.

But 2-0 down with 10 men is very different to 1-1 with 11, and that is ALL on that utter prat of a linesman.  Not fit for this level.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> No one likes it, but every team does it. Liverpool players are no better. To say that Man City are somehow worse demands a bit more evidence than this one incident.


I said their behaviour had increased their cunt rating from my POV. Stop demanding I conduct peer-reviewed RCTs for my reactions to a football match FFS.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Would we have won?  Almost certainly not, City are a seriously great side and were playing well anyway.
> 
> But 2-0 down with 10 men is very different to 1-1 with 11, and that is ALL on that utter prat of a linesman.  Not fit for this level.


1-1?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> I said their behaviour had increased their cunt rating from my POV. Stop demanding I conduct peer-reviewed RCTs for my reactions to a football match FFS.


Well, you claimed Spurs were better. Prove it then.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> What do you lot think of Sherwood? Will he be there next season?



Like him.  He's got potential to be a good manager, great track record as a player, seems well respected and he's putting out good, attack minded teams.  Bit of a gamble though putting him into a big job straight off, feels like he's on trial.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> 1-1?


At 2-0, they'd had an unearned pen and we'd had a legit goal disallowed.  So yeah.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> 1-1?


Dawson's goal, onside.  Same linesman.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> At 2-0, they'd had an unearned pen and we'd had a legit goal disallowed.  So yeah.





Zapp Brannigan said:


> Dawson's goal, onside.  Same linesman.


Cheers, I only started watching just as the pen happened.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Well, you claimed Spurs were better. Prove it then.


Stop being a dick.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Stop being a dick.


Stop being so tetchy, child.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Oooo should've been 5.

ed -


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Stop being so tetchy, child.


Stop being a dick.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Stop being a dick.


Boo hoo hoo  stop being a fucking child.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Boo hoo hoo  stop being a fucking child.


Stop being a dick.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Stop being a dick.


Are you feeling unwell? I notice Spurs have got a goal difference of minus 1 btw. Lovely.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

You can carry on being a dick if you like tbh. But it's kinda making you look a bit like... a dick.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> You can carry on being a dick if you like tbh. But it's kinda making you look like... a dick.


Fuck off with your pathetic whining.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Fuck off with your pathetic whining.


Fukinlol.  You've really got your heart set on this being a dick thing haven't you? 

It's not the first time though is it TruXta? Seems you're quite keen on being a dick. Different strokes and that I guess.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Fukinlol.  You've really got your heart set on this being a dick thing haven't you?
> 
> It's not the first time though is it TruXta? Seems you're quite keen on being a dick. Different strokes and that I guess.


No you're quite right, I'm a dick all the time. And you're a pathetic whining baby. Grow up.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2014)

This thread suddenly needs an injection of nice.......


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> No you're quite right, I'm a dick all the time. And you're a pathetic whining baby. Grow up.


Really though, you should give serious consideration to the idea of stopping being a dick.


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2014)

your a dick


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Really though, you should give serious consideration to the idea of stopping being a dick.


Nah, I'm quite happy being a dick on occasion. See, I'm not actually being a dick right now. All I asked you was a simple question, which you took as a mortal insult. Making you the dick, not me. A pathetic cry-baby of a dick, no less.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 29, 2014)

When you have arranged a time and place for a fight, could you let everyone else know? I would like to open a book on the results and to sell snacks and merchandise.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> When you have arranged a time and place for a fight, could you let everyone else know? I would like to open a book on the results and to sell snacks and merchandise.


I think Corax has to ask his dad first. Or God.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Nah, I'm quite happy being a dick on occasion. See, I'm not actually being a dick right now. All I asked you was a simple question, which you took as a mortal insult. Making you the dick, not me. A pathetic cry-baby of a dick, no less.


You're the only one getting all cry-baby right now 

I guess it's a byproduct of being a dick.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I think Corax has to ask his dad first. Or God.


Nah, God thinks you're a dick too.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

The worst bit is you probably actually believe that.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2014)

Verily and lo, the wise men did look upon TruXta and did proclaim "he's a dick"


----------



## ska invita (Jan 29, 2014)

The look on Levy's face was priceless. An exact replay of the last Man City game, down to a sending off, with Spurs in practically the same spot on the table as under AVB. Will there be calls for Tim to leave? Of course not, just as there shouldn't have been for AVB. All we need is for Liverpool to get 6 against us again and justice will be served. AVB must be loving it.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 29, 2014)

...................back to the game, City sweep the ball around magnificently, having said that i think we played some lovely stuff ourselves, you could see the confidence growing as the first half progressed without us conceding a hat full of goals. Hard enough to cope with City with 11, once down to 10 it's just damage limitation. Shame, as it was a great game up until the sending off, which was harsh in my eyes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> The look on Levy's face was priceless. An exact replay of the last Man City game, down to a sending off, with Spurs in practically the same spot on the table as under AVB. Will there be calls for Tim to leave? Of course not, just as there shouldn't have been for AVB. All we need is for Liverpool to get 6 against us again and justice will be served. AVB must be loving it.


While I thought similar, on stats alone you conceded one fewer and scored one more, and this was away from home.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

-1


----------



## ska invita (Jan 29, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> While I thought similar, on stats alone you conceded one fewer and scored one more, and this was away from home.


yeah but no but


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> While I thought similar, on stats alone you conceded one fewer and scored one more, and this was away from home.


Oh wait, you were at White Hart Lane for this one


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 31, 2014)

Corax said:


> Oh FFS.
> 
> *Superb tackle by Danny Rose. Beautifully timed and got the ball cleanly*. So he gets sent off and they get a pen.
> 
> ...




Danny Rose has won his appeal against his red card against Manchester City and will be available for Tottenham at Hull tomorrow.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/31/danny-rose-red-card-overturned-spurs-dzeko


----------



## deadringer (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Danny Rose has won his appeal against his red card against Manchester City and will be available for Tottenham at Hull tomorrow.
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/31/danny-rose-red-card-overturned-spurs-dzeko



Is the penalty to be scrapped too so we only lose 1-4?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 31, 2014)

deadringer said:


> Is the penalty to be scrapped too so we only lose 1-4?



Nope, we start again at 1-0 down, 40 minute match.  We've appealed the disallowed goal as well to get an hour at 1-1.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 31, 2014)

Surprised not to see wailing and gnashing of teeth re Holtby going out on loan. I can't find it in myself to be bothered.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 31, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Surprised not to see wailing and gnashing of teeth re Holtby going out on loan. I can't find it in myself to be bothered.


Normally a loan out is the end for a player but this doesn't feel like that.  Capoue still is playing for a place - wouldn't be surprised to see him go in the summer, and if Holtby's had a good couple of months as a genuine centre mid then he could still be a Spurs player.  He's definitely good enough and with a cracking attitude and work ethic - I can only think it's because he's not really a 10, not enough goals to be effectively the 2nd forward.

I just realised how much I loved RvdV.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 31, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> RvdV.



Now that's what Levy used to be good for, five mins before the transfer deadline. Perhaps an astonishing left back.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 31, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Now that's what Levy used to be good for, five mins before the transfer deadline. Perhaps an astonishing left back.



Coentrao's coming.  I heard the fax machine, just before 11.


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Surprised not to see wailing and gnashing of teeth re Holtby going out on loan. I can't find it in myself to be bothered.


I love Holtby to bits, and think he's going to be amazing. I'd be well pissed off with a sale, but if he does a Townsend/Rose on loan then all's good.


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2014)

According to TalkSport David Livermore is unavailable to play against his home club today.  

One job FFS.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 1, 2014)

Veronghen, Paulinho and Soldado start, Kaboooooooooooooooooooom on the bench.  Optimisitc today, 4-4-2 and going for it.

Lloris
Walker --- Dawson - Vertonghen --- Rose

Bentaleb - Paulinho
Lennon ---------------------------------- Eriksen

Adebayor Soldado

Subs: Friedel, Kaboul, Naughton, Capoue, Chadli, Sigurdsson, Kane​


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 1, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Subs: Friedel, Kaboul, Naughton, Capoue, Chadli, Sigurdsson, Kane​



85 minutes in, 1-1 and with Soldado and Lennon both looking rubbish, perhaps we should bring one of them on?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 1, 2014)

We missed Dembele and Townsend, the ability to cover distance at speed with ball at feet.  We keep trying to play like a slow possession & passing team, that's not us - need to see a really wide front 6, preferably Dembele & Paulinho, Lennon & Townsend wide, Eriksen off Adebayor.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 3, 2014)

Hull, two points dropped


----------



## chieftain (Feb 9, 2014)

Need to chew up the Toffees today. COYS. 

PS. Congratulations to LFC yesterday, all quiet in the Gooner front today all round!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 9, 2014)

Draw please.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 9, 2014)

Ade up front on his own again, but lots of support from Eriksen, Lennon, Dembele and Paulinho.  Very strong bench again.

Lloris

Walker --- Dawson Vertonghen --- Rose
Bentaleb
Paulinho - Dembele
Lennon ----------------------------- Eriksen -------
Adebayor 

Subs:  Friedel, Naughton, Kaboul, Capoue, Townsend, Defoe, Soldado​


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 9, 2014)

chieftain said:


> PS. Congratulations to LFC yesterday, all quiet in the Gooner front today all round!



PTSD. No loud noises from White Hart Lane today, please.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 9, 2014)

This game is quite boring, 20 mins and not even a goal.


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2014)

Great dummy by Clattenburg.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 9, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Need to chew up the Toffees today. COYS.
> 
> PS. Congratulations to LFC yesterday, all quiet in the Gooner front today all round!



We only come a when the top teams are playing. Just filler games today.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 9, 2014)

Get in, big win that.  Adebayor yet again, he's playing like a star at the moment.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 9, 2014)

Right behind us in fifth place. If we lose to Fulham and you win 33-0 you could go into fourth next week.


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2014)

Jamie Carragher what the fucking fuck? A "blatant penalty" was it - despite making clean good contact with the ball well ahead of any contact with the player. Twat.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 9, 2014)

Corax, I find it best to ignore Sky's "analysis".  Otherwise there will be one terrible day where you might accidentally find yourself nodding in agreement with Alan Fucking Smith.  That is his real full name btw.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 9, 2014)

Great result. That's all


----------



## chieftain (Feb 12, 2014)

Newcastle away, cold, windy and wet. We are doomed.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 12, 2014)

Experimental lineup in a hurricane-monsoon hybrid.  Nice.  At least the midfield is packed to the rafters with battlers, a nod to the conditions I think, and Yoooooooooooooounes is back.

Lloris

Walker Kaboul Vertonghen Naughton
Capoue
Paulinho Bentaleb
Lennon ----------------- Dembele
Adebayor​


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 12, 2014)

EPIC WIN!  Adebayor brilliant, the midfield a complete wall and a bit of a swagger about it.  The first time i've seen a touch of real class from Sherwood as a manager - he picked a pretty different team to suit the opposition, the situation and the conditions and he played Newcastle like a fiddle. 

Seriously good goal from Chadli as well, fair play to him for consistent hard work paying off.  He's not the most gifted of wide men but he's quick and doesn't half put in a shift, deserved that.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Is that your highest scoring win of the season? Got to be right?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 12, 2014)

Nope, Tiblisi in the EuroAutoWindscreens thing was a 0-5.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Nope, Tiblisi in the EuroAutoWindscreens thing was a 0-5.


Fair enough, I meant in the PL. Defoe still your top scorer in all comps then?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 12, 2014)

Must be Ade by now.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 12, 2014)

Ade's in some form at the moment.  Not quite Suarez & Aguero levels, but to fit our style of "hit the front man and support quickly with pace" there aren't too many better.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Ade's in some form at the moment.  Not quite Suarez & Aguero levels, but to fit our style of "hit the front man and support quickly with pace" there aren't too many better.


Yeah, fair play to him and to Sherwood, he's the player he looked like 5 years ago.


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, fair play to him and to Sherwood, he's the player he looked like 5 years ago.


Or for half a season two years ago


----------



## chieftain (Feb 13, 2014)

That surprised me, great win COYS


----------



## Corax (Feb 13, 2014)

chieftain said:


> That surprised me, great win COYS


Did you see it? In contrast to many games this season, we actually looked like Spurs whilst getting the three points


----------



## Corax (Feb 13, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Ade's in some form at the moment.  Not quite Suarez & Aguero levels, but to fit our style of "hit the front man and support quickly with pace" there aren't too many better.


He was crucial in defence as well as attack too. Some really key bits of play in and around our own box. Not sure you can often say that for Aguero or Liverpool's diving racist scumbag.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)

"Who got married?" Juande Ramos looks back on his first days as Tottenham Hotspur manager and cannot help but smile. When he and his staff walked into the dining room at Spurs' training ground, they could hardly believe it. "Incredible," he says, shaking his head. "It was like a wedding buffet. Cakes, pastries, sauces – and that was what they ate regularly." The Spaniard leans forward and says softly, if a little mischievously: "Honestly, and I say this with no bitterness at all, there were players who were … well, fat." Then he laughs and adds: "They were sedentary."
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/13/juande-ramos-tottenham-hotspur-dnipro?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> "Who got married?" Juande Ramos looks back on his first days as Tottenham Hotspur manager and cannot help but smile. When he and his staff walked into the dining room at Spurs' training ground, they could hardly believe it. "Incredible," he says, shaking his head. "It was like a wedding buffet. Cakes, pastries, sauces – and that was what they ate regularly." The Spaniard leans forward and says softly, if a little mischievously: "Honestly, and I say this with no bitterness at all, there were players who were … well, fat." Then he laughs and adds: "They were sedentary."
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/feb/13/juande-ramos-tottenham-hotspur-dnipro?CMP=twt_gu



Just reading that. You win league titles with Tony Adams at the back tho.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Just reading that. You win league titles with Tony Adams at the back tho.



It's a very good read.

I don't know how Adams did it, sometimes he played drunk.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

And Tony Adams was an alcoholic. Still a great defender of course.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 14, 2014)

Corax said:


> Did you see it? In contrast to many games this season, we actually looked like Spurs whilst getting the three points



Only watched MOTD, looked very promising and TBH surprised me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)

Had a bit of trouble finding the thread it was sinking so fast.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Had a bit of trouble finding the thread it was sinking so fast.



Not as fast as, or with as much magnificent silence as the Arsenal thread did for the entire week post 08/02/2014 though Dexter


----------



## deadringer (Feb 19, 2014)

Will be buzzing once the Europa starts again propper with our mouthwatering tie


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 19, 2014)

The Juande Ramos derby.  I think I speak for all football fans when I say that this is the standout match of the week.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 20, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> The Juande Ramos derby.  I think I speak for all football fans when I say that this is the standout match of the week.


 
Seconded, unbelievably excited, this is what Thursdays were made for


----------



## chieftain (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd be a bit apprehensive about the social situation if I was traveling today. COYS


----------



## Silva (Feb 20, 2014)

chieftain said:


> I'd be a bit apprehensive about the social situation if I was traveling today. COYS


I'm surprised UEFA allowed the game to take place in Ukraine. Things might be happening just on Kiev, but it wouldn't be the first time something piggybacked with a football game as excuse...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 20, 2014)

Missed kickoff, traffic was awful tonight.  Presumably people like me rushing home to watch this.


----------



## Corax (Feb 21, 2014)

Hmm. Well.. that wasn't very good tbh... 


chieftain said:


> I'd be a bit apprehensive about the social situation if I was traveling today. COYS


I think that was the problem actually. The players were finding it hard to keep their minds on the game, worrying about the social and political upheaval.


----------



## Corax (Feb 21, 2014)

4-1 Spurs in the return leg btw. 

We tend to do better playing on a pitch that doesn't double as a speedway circuit.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 21, 2014)

A game that lived up to its billing.

Should have been playing against 10 men for an hour, Paulinho was about to shoot when he was taken out so how the ref can say it wasn't a clear scoring opportunity is beyond me.

Either way, without all the travel there'll be a few more first team players next week, should still be ok.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol, you really did lose to a team no one has ever heard of.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lol, you really did lose to a team no one has ever heard of.


I was looking at the results last night and there were some times I'd really never heard of - not these Ukraines, but teams like Ludogorets Razgrad and Chornomorets Odesa.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2014)

Hope you guys make the final and lose to a big name like Anzhi Makalakalaka.  Anything to distract you from that 4th spot


----------



## deadringer (Feb 21, 2014)

If anything sums up how shit the Europa league can be it was last night. Playing at the arse end of Europe on a Thursday night, after games on Tue and Wed featuring Barcelona and Bayern Munich, against a back drop of chaos and death on the streets in the capital, on a pitch not fit for purpose. The competition seriously needs an overhaul.


----------



## xes (Feb 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lol, you really did lose to a team no one has ever heard of.


it's only half time. And we're famous for only being able to play for half a game.


----------



## stavros (Feb 21, 2014)

deadringer said:


> The competition seriously needs an overhaul.



The competition, like what was the European Cup, needs to go back to what it was just over twenty years ago; a straight, unseeded, two-legged knockout for those sides finishing from second to around fourth or fifth in their domestic leagues the previous season. The winners of the domestic leagues would go into their own unseeded, two-legged knockout, and the Cup Winners' Cup would be brought back.

There'd be no need for floodlights either, as the pigs over the stadia would illuminate them.


----------



## Corax (Feb 21, 2014)

stavros said:


> The competition, like what was the European Cup, needs to go back to what it was just over twenty years ago; a straight, unseeded, two-legged knockout for those sides finishing from second to around fourth or fifth in their domestic leagues the previous season. The winners of the domestic leagues would go into their own unseeded, two-legged knockout, and the Cup Winners' Cup would be brought back.
> 
> There'd be no need for floodlights either, as the pigs over the stadia would illuminate them.


I'll need to see some revenue projections before considering your proposal.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 22, 2014)

Yep, they don't want to talk about the defeat to a team no one has heard of.


----------



## strung out (Feb 22, 2014)

deadringer said:


> If anything sums up how shit the Europa league can be it was last night. Playing at the arse end of Europe on a Thursday night, after games on Tue and Wed featuring Barcelona and Bayern Munich, against a back drop of chaos and death on the streets in the capital, on a pitch not fit for purpose. The competition seriously needs an overhaul.


Because back in the good old days, clubs never had to play unknown teams in dodgy bits of Europe on shit pitches, obviously.


----------



## miktheword (Feb 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yep, they don't want to talk about the defeat to a team no one has heard of.




actually , if like  me, most have given up on this season ,and  can't believe we're only  a few points behind Liverpool ...but are used to the Woolwich nomads making up the numbers and exiting around February /march. knowing of course that we'd get humiliated in champs league currently ...sacked manager , 60 million not even on pitch etc.
who's gonna make most profit ..levy or your combination of Russian and American oligarchs ...?


----------



## deadringer (Feb 22, 2014)

strung out said:


> Because back in the good old days, clubs never had to play unknown teams in dodgy bits of Europe on shit pitches, obviously.



Who mentioned the good old days?


----------



## strung out (Feb 22, 2014)

deadringer said:


> Who mentioned the good old days?


Your criticism of the Europa League seems to be based on the fact that you've got to play shit teams in far away countries in the middle of the week. The Europa League is a bag of wank, but not because of that.


----------



## Corax (Feb 22, 2014)

I've never really got the animosity against it. It's still teams playing football against each other.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 22, 2014)

They should do away with the dumping of CL failures into the EL, go back to pure knockout too, speed the whole thing up a bit.


----------



## Corax (Feb 22, 2014)

TruXta said:


> They should do away with the dumping of CL failures into the EL


Definitely agree with that.


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2014)

TruXta said:


> They should do away with the dumping of CL failures into the EL, go back to pure knockout too, speed the whole thing up a bit.



See my post 1249 upthread.

2011: Chelsea don't win the league.
2012: Chelsea win the Champions League, but don't win the league or come in the top four.
2013: Chelsea don't win the league, get dumped from the Champions League, and then win the Europa Cup.

This isn't an affront on Chelsea specifically - Bayern Munich didn't win the Bundesliga in 2012 either - by why do the media, specifically those without a vested interest, point out this farcical state of affairs?


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 23, 2014)

Timmy not that confident about keeping his job?


----------



## Corax (Feb 23, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> Timmy not that confident about keeping his job?


At this very minute, half way through the second half against Norwich and 1-0 down, I'd not blame him...


----------



## Corax (Feb 23, 2014)

10m to go on my steam, and one nil down against Norwich. So, so Spurssy...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 23, 2014)

Well that was pants.


----------



## Corax (Feb 23, 2014)

We're so fucking Spurssy we're spurrsier than a cockeral called Spurs who has THFC tattooed on his arse, studied spursology at N17 polytechnic and answers to the name of Mabbutt Nicholson.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 23, 2014)

I'll be so happy to see the back of Soldado. Of course we'll sell him and he'll score hundreds of goals for his new club


----------



## strung out (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BCBlues (Feb 24, 2014)

strung out said:


>


Riverdance... performed by some unknown tosspot


----------



## deadringer (Feb 24, 2014)

strung out said:


> Your criticism of the Europa League seems to be based on the fact that you've got to play shit teams in far away countries in the middle of the week. The Europa League is a bag of wank, but not because of that.



That was just one small part of my post. Last Thursday night was a perfect storm of wanky reasons.


----------



## Corax (Feb 24, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I'll be so happy to see the back of Soldado. Of course we'll sell him and he'll score hundreds of goals for his new club


I'd rather see him score them for us. 

He's got undoubted technique and quality. His attitude had also been brilliant - the kind of man I want at the club, as opposed to all the whining prima donnas out there. What he's lacking is belief. He's psychologically shot by his barren spell, and it's interfering with his instinct. Opposite ends of the pitch, but I see parallels with Gomes tbh. 

And what H-Lo needed, and what Bobby needs now, is a fucking good sports psychologist.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 25, 2014)

Corax said:


> And what H-Lo needed, and what Bobby needs now, is a fucking good sports psychologist.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2014)

Chortle.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


>


Who's that? 

Drearie? If so, that's not quite what I was thinking...


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Chortle.


Can't help but snigger reluctantly at that...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2014)

I sort of had a feeling you would. It's gentle anyway, and you guys here do seem to be able to laugh stuff.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> I sort of had a feeling you would. It's gentle anyway, and you guys here do seem to be able to laugh stuff.


The only Spurs fans that can't laugh at themselves are the ones the rest of us kinda wish supported someone else. They tend to be pretty young or latecomers too - if you've lived through the reigns of the likes of Ramos, Santini, Ardiles (although that was fun) and having George fucking Graham as our manager (WTF?) then you tend to have developed a few coping mechanisms lol. 

Ah, the days of having Dean Austin and Justin Edinburgh as our full backs... 

Rebrov. Rasiak. Ramon Vega. Darren Anderton perpetually on the physio's couch... 

I remember when all this here was fields...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 25, 2014)

Paulo Tramezzani.  Clive Wilson.  David Kerslake.  Gary Doherty.  Christ we were shit.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2014)

Corax said:


> The only Spurs fans that can't laugh at themselves are the ones the rest of us kinda wish supported someone else. They tend to be pretty young or latecomers too - if you've lived through the reigns of the likes of Ramos, Santini, Ardiles (although that was fun) and having George fucking Graham as our manager (WTF?) then you tend to have developed a few coping mechanisms lol.
> 
> Ah, the days of having Dean Austin and Justin Edinburgh as our full backs...
> 
> ...





I think that's true of a lot of modern fans, isn't it? I mean, look at my lot and see the most vocal 95% of online chatter from them? Wankers the lot of 'em!


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Paulo Tramezzani.  Clive Wilson.  David Kerslake.  Gary Doherty.  Christ we were shit.


Oh, those names! Blast from the past...


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> I think that's true of a lot of modern fans, isn't it? I mean, look at my lot and see the most vocal 95% of online chatter from them? Wankers the lot of 'em!


Which is your mob? Sorry, I rarely remember who other posters support, with the exception of those that behave like dickheads about it in the belief that being a prick counts as' banter' - of which you're not one, so you can take it as a compliment I guess.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry. I've got so out of the habit of talking about footy online, I forget.

I am a United fan.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Sorry. I've got so out of the habit of talking about footy online, I forget.
> 
> I am a United fan.


Ah, up the Blades and all that then


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to leave it like that, enjoy the confusion.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 25, 2014)

Well done Norwich! I had us down for a win the Bastards!


----------



## chieftain (Feb 25, 2014)

Corax said:


> Oh, those names! Blast from the past...



Caretaker manager: David Pleat. Still sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 25, 2014)

strung out said:


>



When I played center back I would have let him know all about what I thought of that later in the game


----------



## deadringer (Feb 25, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Chortle.



Facebooked and passed off as my own! ;-)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 25, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Gary Doherty.  Christ we were shit.



That's no way to speak of the GP.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 25, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> That's no way to speak of the GP.


I mean Gary Doherty the centre back, of course.  Gary Doherty the centre forward was beyond brilliant #betterthanBendtner


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I mean Gary Doherty the centre back, of course.  Gary Doherty the centre forward was beyond brilliant #betterthanBendtner



Utility ginger Pele, the blunt Swiss army knife of football


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 27, 2014)

..


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 27, 2014)

Bale was pretty good again Schalke the other night,14 goals and 11/12 assists in all comps in 25 games,has conducted himself admirably over there and really thrived under the pressure of that price tag


----------



## deadringer (Feb 27, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Bale was pretty good again Schalke the other night,14 goals and 11/12 assists in all comps in 25 games,has conducted himself admirably over there and really thrived under the pressure of that price tag



Yeah but look what we got with the money


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 27, 2014)

I know we're all excited about tonight's BIG MATCH, but why so melancholy about former players and wasted money?  COYS!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 27, 2014)

deadringer said:


> Yeah but look what we got with the money


Not trying to take the Michael by mentioning Bale on here btw,he comes across as a nice down to earth bloke and I'm glad to see him do well over there,can't have been easy for him


----------



## Corax (Feb 27, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Not trying to take the Michael by mentioning Bale on here btw,he comes across as a nice down to earth bloke and I'm glad to see him do well over there,can't have been easy for him


I agree tbh. I know it wasn't an *entirely* smooth departure, but my hunch is that was more down to his agent and Levy than Bale, and it was nowhere near the way Modric and Berbatov behaved.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 27, 2014)

Corax said:


> I agree tbh. I know it wasn't an *entirely* smooth departure, but my hunch is that was more down to his agent and Levy than Bale, and it was nowhere near the way Modric and Berbatov behaved.


Can't really blame Bale for wanting to go to RM tbh,I mean Michael Dawson  or (not fat) Ronaldo ......hard choice


----------



## Corax (Feb 27, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Can't really blame Bale for wanting to go to RM tbh,I mean Michael Dawson  or (not fat) Ronaldo ......hard choice


Dawson's at his best before date, but he's a hero nonetheless. Totally dedicated to the club, and many Spurs fans seem utterly amnesiac about him being voted player of the season not that long ago. Fickle bastards. 

But still... Yes


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

Can't see you lot scoring tonight even if they use the multi ball system in the second half.


----------



## Corax (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Can't see you lot scoring tonight even if they use the multi ball system in the second half.


We're looking a damn sight better than we did in the first leg, or against Norwich. Dnipro are being a right bunch of diving cunts though. The ref's had a handle on it so far, but I'm worried one will slip by him...


----------



## deadringer (Feb 27, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Can't really blame Bale for wanting to go to RM tbh,I mean Michael Dawson  or (not fat) Ronaldo ......hard choice



Exactly. Who wouldn't want to swap Tottenham for Madrid, and have your wages trebled. Can't blame the lad at all.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

Corax said:


> We're looking a damn sight better than we did in the first leg, or against Norwich. Dnipro are being a right bunch of diving cunts though. The ref's had a handle on it so far, but I'm worried one will slip by him...



Ah. There you are!
Thing is you should be down to ten men for that elbow in the face by Soldado.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

45 minutes of your season remaining.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, at least you're not going to penalties


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 27, 2014)

To be fair, our season finished a while ago, it's just optimistic forlorn hopes with a hint of masochism that lets us endure the fare on offer.
Wouldn't have it any other way either.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

Obligatory lol.


----------



## Corax (Feb 27, 2014)

We shall now play like a team of world class players for the rest of the match and win 2-1, because that's what we do


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2014)

Corax said:


> We shall now play like a team of world class players for the rest of the match and win 2-1, because that's what we do


Here we go...


----------



## Corax (Feb 27, 2014)

Yep.  See? 

I'm starting to think we should begin reach game by booting it into our own net. We might stand a better chance of winning then.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

Vertonghen should be utterly ashamed of himself.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2014)

Although contact was made, can't help feeling there was a decent amount of simulation going on there.

Unless Jan Vertonghen is more of a wuss than me!


----------



## xes (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Vertonghen should be utterly ashamed of himself.


this quite frankly. That was awful.


----------



## xes (Feb 27, 2014)

hehehe but still, what evah  2-1


----------



## Corax (Feb 27, 2014)

The ref should have started dealing with the Dnipro players' efforts tbh.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2014)

Corax said:


> We shall now play like a team of world class players for the rest of the match and win 2-1, because that's what we do


It's going to be so cruel 

(Though a bit deserved for JV's playacting )


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 27, 2014)

No worse than what Dnipro have been doing all night, but shameful all the same.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 27, 2014)

You beauty


----------



## xes (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## strung out (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Vertonghen should be utterly ashamed of himself.


Yes


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 27, 2014)

Corax said:


> We shall now play like a team of world class players for the rest of the match and win 2-1, because that's what we do


Oh ye of little faith!





Dexter Deadwood said:


> Can't see you lot scoring tonight even if they use the multi ball system in the second half.


And you 



(Spurs are going to concede against 10, aren't they? )


----------



## Corax (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh we're just so fucking Spurssy aren't we?


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2014)

Good game, this. Not entirely convinced by the earlier 'headbutt' though.


----------



## xes (Feb 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Good game, this. Not entirely convinced by the earlier 'headbutt' though.


did you not see the 7 foot invisible bloke next to him then?


----------



## xes (Feb 27, 2014)

Thought Dawson was off for that, looked 2 footed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2014)

The cheating thing.

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/D8...p4?versionId=7RyWvPJEflM9Gf6qP7lQnRXNMf.i.5_j


----------



## chieftain (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Can't see you lot scoring tonight even if they use the multi ball system in the second half.



You know nothing Dexter, surely by now you should know about Spurs finding the most difficult way to do anything


----------



## xes (Feb 27, 2014)

someone  needs to shop a big lump hammer or something into that.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/D8...p4?versionId=7RyWvPJEflM9Gf6qP7lQnRXNMf.i.5_j



I didn't see the incident


----------



## chieftain (Feb 27, 2014)

That was exciting to watch and a great come back against a decent Dnipro side. Well done Spurs. COYS


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 27, 2014)

Never in doubt


----------



## Corax (Feb 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Good game, this. Not entirely convinced by the earlier 'headbutt' though.


When watching the replay there *was* a bit of a nod by the Dnipro player. Verts made a ridiculous drama out of it, but it wasn't _quite_ as Suarez as I first thought. And although I don't like Spurs players behaving like that, in this instance and with the amount of blatant acting that the opposition had been indulging in all match, the word that came to mind was 'karma'. 


xes said:


> Thought Dawson was off for that, looked 2 footed.


Totally. Nailed on red as far as I could see. But even if he'd walked I still would have been glad he put his boot in there...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 27, 2014)

There's one view of the Vertonghen incident where his (JV's) head snaps quite sharply backwards on contact, there was definitely a very stupid headbutt in there not just a little glancing blow.  Vertonghen's reaction was daft and over the top, but if he'd taken the butt in his stride (fnar) would anyone have noticed what had gone on?  

It was a red card offence, all Vertonghen did was made sure of it.  It's a shit part of football but would have been much simpler had the dippy fuck not headbutted anyone.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 28, 2014)

Vertonghen. Shocking. Should have ridden the blatant headbutt to display his stiff upper lip (wussy forerners).

Seriously chaps? Scott Brown got himself sent off at Celtic Park for a Beckham style, pissy little kick on Neymar. Only one man to blame. Broony. Only one man to blame it this instance*....

*if only I could think of his name  - began with a Z anyway. daft cunt cost his team the game. Fuck him.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 28, 2014)

and another thing.

It was a sneaky wee butt, but from one angle (more or less the ref's angle as it goes) the slo-mo shows the whole of the opposite side of Vertonghen's face buckles and distorts so there was a fair bit of power and intent in it.

On the other hand... the extreme slo-mo does also accentuate the protracted moment when Vertonghen considers retaliation then realises he has been handed a golden opportunity and eventually goes down like he had been shot with a time-delay bullet


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2014)

"I was delighted with the cheating," Sherwood said. "It's Tottenham. We find a snide way to do it. You probably all thought we were decent and honest."


----------



## chieftain (Feb 28, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> "I was delighted with the cheating," Sherwood said. "It's Tottenham. We find a snide way to do it. You probably all thought we were decent and honest."



"Funny and hypocritical at the same time" Wenger said, I won't see any examples of cheating from my players but am well aware of anything going against us. As the master of deflecting attention from our poor performances with laughable criticism of the ref/pitch/kit/opposition/fans/travel/weather/length of season etc. I lead the club in double standards management and set the bench mark for our fans.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 28, 2014)

Very disappointed with Jan the man, but at least there was some contact


----------



## xes (Feb 28, 2014)

lol, lectures on cheating from a gooner


----------



## Corax (Feb 28, 2014)

http://cdn.fansided.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/229/files/2014/02/head-butt-2.gif

Did his head snap back from the butt? Yes
Was it a red? Yes 
Did he make a ridiculous meal of it? Yes 
Do I generally deplore that kind of bullshit from Spurs players? Yes
Do I blame him after how Dnipro had behaved all game? No


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2014)

A truly great player beset by injury, but Ledley King is a bit of a dull pundit, isn't he? He's not even mockingly shit, a la Townsend, Shearer, etc.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2014)

Corax said:


> http://cdn.fansided.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/229/files/2014/02/head-butt-2.gif
> 
> Did his head snap back from the butt? Yes
> Was it a red? Yes
> ...



You can't equate time wasting with deliberately having an opponent sent off.


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You can't equate time wasting with deliberately having an opponent sent off.


That's good, because I'm not. I'm equating persistent diving and fakery to try and win free kicks, penalties and bookings with deliberately having an opponent sent off. 

Even my OH was getting pissed off with Dnipro's acting, and she was only watching with me as an act of love!


----------



## Corax (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh look, S*l C*mpb*ll's being a douche again


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 2, 2014)

Corax said:


> Oh look, S*l C*mpb*ll's being a douche again



To be fair, he managed to convince the press that mocking him for having a nervous breakdown was racist, so he's got a reasonable expectation of making an even wilder claim and getting away with it.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 2, 2014)

Never doubted you Soldado


----------



## Corax (Mar 2, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> Never doubted you Soldado


First watch I thought he'd almost messed that up - but watching the replay it was fucking magnificent


----------



## Corax (Mar 2, 2014)

Hang on, where the fuck is Eriksen? Only just looked at the bench and he's not even there...


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, another win but I'm pleased that I didn't part with any money to witness it.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 2, 2014)

Great, will watch MOTD and enjoy it (other than the punditry, analysis, fashion, set and logo design and cliched titles) for once


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 2, 2014)

Corax said:


> Hang on, where the fuck is Eriksen? Only just looked at the bench and he's not even there...



Slight back injury, no biggie.

Not exactly convincing but we'll take it.  6 points off Arsenal, still to play at The Lane - not over yet.


----------



## Corax (Mar 2, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Slight back injury, no biggie.
> 
> Not exactly convincing but we'll take it.  6 points off Arsenal, still to play at The Lane - not over yet.


Definitely not convincing. It's so frustrating - there's so much talent and in games like today they play pretty well, but don't make a decent fist of it purely due to a lack of self belief as a team. The best investment we could make as a club wouldn't be in a new striker or full back, it'd be by hiring the best sports psychologist on the planet.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 3, 2014)

Used up all our 'jelling' for the week up on Thursday. 

I flipping missed the goal as I was in the lavatory!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 3, 2014)

11 clean sheets so far this season for one Mr Michael Dawson.  About 12 months ago I was ready to go centre back shopping and put him out to pasture, but he's got me convinced - Dawson and Vertonghen make an excellent partnership, especially when both full backs have got good covering pace and Lloris is in sweeper mood.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 11 clean sheets so far this season for one Mr Michael Dawson.  About 12 months ago I was ready to go centre back shopping and put him out to pasture, but he's got me convinced - Dawson and Vertonghen make an excellent partnership, especially when both full backs have got good covering pace and Lloris is in sweeper mood.


When I checked the stats half way through the 2nd half, Daws had somehow managed the most shots of any player too.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 3, 2014)

Corax said:


> When I checked the stats half way through the 2nd half, Daws had somehow managed the most shots of any player too.



That's because he's a great big fucking legend and I want to give him a manly hug with backslaps.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> That's because he's a great big fucking legend and I want to give him a manly hug with backslaps.


Fan-voted player of the season not so long ago, which many Spurs 'fans' seem completely amnesiac about. Pisses me off tbh. 

He's past his best - and this ought to be his last season as first choice tbh - but he's a fucking legend IMO, and deserves a fuck more respect than he gets. I'd like him in the squad as back up next year, if he's happy to accept that. 

As for next season - If we keep Verts and Kaboul gets new adamantium legs that'd be great. But I wouldn't bet on the first, and the latter's sadly unlikely. Shame, because that pairing is the best in the business.

Rags looks the business, and he's a hard bastard for his size. But he's still more a 'technical' CB than a Daws-style 'stopper', and you need one of each in a good pairing IMO. We're going to rue the day we let Caulker go, because he's the ideal replacement in that role


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 7, 2014)

The CPS has discontinued criminal proceedings against the 3 Spurs fans arrested for using the 'Y' Word. Statement to follow(not by me)


----------



## chieftain (Mar 7, 2014)

Yids is just said under the breath now, the volume of the group makes this sound very funny


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 7, 2014)

Chelsea away tomorrow.  I say it's high time Mourinho finally lost a home game at Stamford Bridge, let's do it for shits and giggles.

Adebayor, Vertonghen, Dawson, Lloris, Eriksen and Lennon to each have the game of their lives, 2-1 Spurs.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 8, 2014)

I wish I shared your optimism as I dislike Chelsea even more than the woolwich wanderers, and I despise _those_ cnuts. I think the best we could hope for is to scape a 0-1 but it would be great if Goldado got a last minute equaliser just to shut those knuckle draggers up, losing them 2 points and letting City win the league by a single point.
COYS


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> I wish I shared your optimism as I dislike Chelsea even more than the woolwich wanderers, and I despise _those_ cnuts. I think the best we could hope for is to scape a 0-1 but it would be great if Goldado got a last minute equaliser just to shut those knuckle draggers up, losing them 2 points and letting City win the league by a single point.
> COYS


Nah, we'll spank em 5 1


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 8, 2014)

Weird line-up.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 8, 2014)

I can't see Chelsea being as poor in the 2nd half, we need a goal


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 8, 2014)

Balls. We could have nicked this if Jan hadn't fallen over.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheating cunts.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 8, 2014)

Never a penalty, even less a sending off.


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2014)

Football is rubbish


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 8, 2014)

You have to laugh eh? When we are shit we don't do it by halves.


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, I'm glad Ade's enjoying this...


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2014)

Fuck me, I think Timmeh's going to deck someone...


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2014)

Moroniho   should  shake hands with all the Spurs players for gifting them three points and four goals.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 8, 2014)

Decisions and results like that make me want to not watch football again (even though I know I will, probably tomorrow). I'm not even a Spurs fan!


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Moroniho   should  shake hands with all the Spurs players for gifting them three points and four goals.


The attitude problem is like some sort of tumour that's infected our club. The way I'm feeling about the team right now I'm tending towards drastic surgery - getting rid if each and every one of them and starting afresh. Not all of them are symptomatic, but they could well be carriers.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2014)

That's what you did in the summer.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2014)

Sherwood being refreshingly honest in this interview.....


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 8, 2014)

I thought we were holding them OKish until the last 10 minutes or so, they just got a bit leggy from chasing the ball around.It was always going to be hard after undeservedly going down to 10 men. I wasn't expecting anything from the game so I wasn't too disappointed
I wonder who the players are he reckons that he can't count on.
Ah well, at least he won't have to count on them for much longer


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Sherwood being refreshingly honest in this interview.....



Some are saying that interview will have 'lost him the dressing room'. I liked it tbh, and any players that strop about it are clearly part of the problem and can fuck off.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 9, 2014)

Very hard to believe how much spurs have spent to so little effect


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> Never a penalty, even less a sending off.


Agree - Eto'O dived in the incident in the first minute and this was a dive too - HE should have been sent off. They deserved to beat us but I cant stand divers


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Very hard to believe how much spurs have spent to so little effect


IMO the lesson here is you dont sell one amazing player and immediately buy 6 other players off the shelf - teams need building up and players need to be added slowly for a purpose and to gel.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2014)

Corax said:


> Some are saying that interview will have 'lost him the dressing room'. I liked it tbh, and any players that strop about it are clearly part of the problem and can fuck off.


 
emotional  fair play to Tim - I like him all the more after that - but I still don't think sacking AVB will have made any difference to where we finish this season, and as a point of principle I don't think a manager should be replaced mid-season.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 9, 2014)

I think that Timmy has done little more than talk himself out of the job. He's supposed to be the manager of a football club, a job which consists of getting the best out of a group of players not whining about them like a fan at the pub after a game. How the fuck are you going to get the best out of Siggurdsson by sticking him out on the wing, or Lennon by moving him from the wing to behind the striker, or from Walker by moving him from right back to god knows where he was supposed to be playing? Saying that he would take application over skill is all very well until you send out Holtby, who has both, on loan at his first opportunity.
It was obvious watching the match that after half time Chelsea were going to change things around, and what was his response? Fuck all.
It's all very well saying that he has a good record since he has come in but as far as I can see we have beaten teams we have expected to beat (Norwich and Hull apart) and lost comprehensively against the better sides, playing some really shoddy football along the way. It took some Chelseaesque cheating by Vertongen to get us back into a match against a team that was in it's winter break FFS.


tl:dr  A managers job is to work with the players, not whine about them


----------



## chieftain (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm glad I watched the rugby, now that was fun!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 11, 2014)

Just watched MOTD highlights on iPlayer. 

Weird team selection and pretty sloppy from Spurs, pretty slippery on the pitch, pretty shit ref, pretty good cheating from Eto from the off (probably karma for Vertongens effort the other week!)

Feel sorry for Kaboom, hope that gets overturned. What was Kyle Walker not thinking.

I admire TIMMY's honesty but can't help thinking (due to Levy being a criminal mastermind) he's talked himself out of a job


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2014)

C*mpbell on Newsnight with Paxman right now. I've hit pause as I want to go and get my special facepalm helmet and don't want to miss anything.


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2014)

So far all I've seen is a fuck of a lot of backtracking and hedging. Personal cowardice, who woulda thought it?


----------



## strung out (Mar 13, 2014)

^^ racist


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2014)

strung out said:


> ^^ racist


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 13, 2014)

Interesting game tonight as Benfica are no mugs in this competition or on occasions the champs league, despite selling their better players year after year.

Going to be tight.


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Interesting game tonight as Benfica are no mugs in this competition or on occasions the champs league, despite selling their better players year after year.
> 
> Going to be tight.


That may turn out to be optimistic tbh...


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 13, 2014)

So, Timmy-me-me has been discussing with Levy which players he wants to get rid of.
http://www.theguardian.com/football...ood-warns-tottenham-players-sales-daniel-levy
Do we think that he will last long enough to be making these decisions? I'd like to think not, and imagine Levy listening to him as I would listen to my dear lady wife while she discusses the merits of a dual overhead cam V8 engine over a 1.3 diesel, as in, you carry on my dear but it's not you who will be there to pay for the bloody thing.
In the last 20 years I've only _liked _a couple of our managers, Glenda cos he was a living god as a player and big MJ cos we started playing some good stuff again under him, but Timmy I just don't get at all, I think he's tactically inept and his seeming willingness to say the first thing that comes into his head, blaming players and suchlike is unseemly for a manager of any Premier league side.
We have wasted a golden opportunity this season with the demise of Man Utd to push on, letting the dippers overtake us and I really don't know where we are going.
I'd be happy to fuck the race for top 4 off and actually try and win a trophy every few years


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2014)

Corax said:


> C*mpbell on Newsnight with Paxman right now. I've hit pause as I want to go and get my special facepalm helmet and don't want to miss anything.



I don't quite get why he's so pissed off about the England captaincy, when for much of his international career Eriksson gave it to Beckham to cement their little love-in. I would've thought Gary Neville, who predated all of Campbell, Beckham, Ferdinand, Terry, Gerrard et al in the England set-up, had more right to be aggrieved that he didn't get the armband. Latterly, in the Terry-or-Gerrard debate, I thought Ashley Cole had a better claim than either.


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2014)

stavros said:


> I don't quite get why he's so pissed off about the England captaincy, when for much of his international career Eriksson gave it to Beckham to cement their little love-in


Because he's got an utterly deluded outlook on life and a martyr complex. The guy's a mess. 

I'd feel sorry for him if it weren't for how he behaved. 

And I'm not referring to what Paxman referred to as "changing jobs", I'm referring to the deliberate and planned lying and manipulation of the fans in the run up to it. If he'd not spent the preceding months kissing the badge and 'promising' he was staying then he'd never have inspired the vitriol that he has. 

I'm probably just racist though.


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2014)

This is encouraging:

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...veals-how-tottenham-held-angry-crisis-meeting


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2014)

What's the format tonight?  Is it a one off? Or is there a return leg in Portugal?


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2014)

tommers said:


> What's the format tonight?  Is it a one off? Or is there a return leg in Portugal?


I think a two leg, but I've not checked tbh. 

We're looking a sight better than Benfica so far...


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2014)

Corax said:


> I think a two leg, but I've not checked tbh.
> 
> We're looking a sight better than Benfica so far...



Thanks.   Don't suppose you know the Portuguese for "come on!" do you?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 13, 2014)

Ouch.

Bit of a sucker punch, but a very good one.


----------



## Silva (Mar 13, 2014)

tommers said:


> Thanks.   Don't suppose you know the Portuguese for "come on!" do you?


"Vamos lá" or "Força" (forssa" for you)


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2014)

Silva said:


> "Vamos lá" or "Força" (forssa" for you)



Thanks, but after the goal they showed Sherwood and I feel bad now. 

Was a great goal though.


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol Jermaine Jenas - bitter much?


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 13, 2014)

What made the oppo manager go a bit crazy?


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> What made the oppo manager go a bit crazy?


I think Benfica's manager waved three fingers at Timmeh & it made him a bit cross. 

May sound weird after a 3-0 home loss but I enjoyed that. There was some attitude and spirit in the team again. They kept fighting all the way through, even immediately after conceding. When it was a totally lost cause, they stayed kicking them instead. 

They gave a fuck. I like that. 

All except Lennon, who continued the sulky child act that we've seen so much of from the whole side this season. He's been a fantastic player for the club, but if he's going to continue like that he can fuck off in the summer tbh. 

And the ITV pundits talked utter, utter bollocks post match and at half time. It was like it'd been scripted beforehand and they were going to keep to it no matter what


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 13, 2014)

I was tempted to turn it off at half time, but I stuck it out until the second went in.
I know you can't really read a game from a shitty stream but it looked like Benfica had about 20 players on the pitch, in every camera shot there looked to be about twice as many red shirts as white ones and when they won the ball back they managed to find a team mate with quick incisive passing, whereas we ponderously knocked it square or back, with the occassional hopeful punt upfield. In the next game, count how many headers Ade wins, cos for a big man he doesn't seem to win many.
I fear a whupping at home to the nomads on Sunday.
Man, we're shit


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> I was tempted to turn it off at half time, but I stuck it out until the second went in.
> I know you can't really read a game from a shitty stream but it looked like Benfica had about 20 players on the pitch, in every camera shot there looked to be about twice as many red shirts as white ones and when they won the ball back they managed to find a team mate with quick incisive passing, whereas we ponderously knocked it square or back, with the occassional hopeful punt upfield. In the next game, count how many headers Ade wins, cos for a big man he doesn't seem to win many.
> I fear a whupping at home to the nomads on Sunday.
> Man, we're shit


I can't tell you how I know this because that could identify my source, but TS told them to take it easy tonight so we can sack off the UEFA and concentrate on winning the league


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 13, 2014)

To be honest Corax, I'd be happy with avoiding a defeat on Sunday, I think all their midfield are out injured but we'll still end up huffing and puffing.
I know we should all be getting behind both team and manager but this season has been such a crushing disappointment and I wouldn't have the confidence to let Timmy borrow my copy of Football Manager, let alone manage my team.


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2014)

I think I've reached the point where I'm just going to find any further clusterfucks amusing now tbh... 

I think most Spurs fans over 30 will recognise the coping mechanism I'm talking about 

Although I genuinely mean it about the 'spirit' in my post above. Right now I'd rather have lost that game 3-1 whilst showing a bit of giveadamn than won it 1-0 in the mechanically dire manner we've scraped so many of our points this season.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 13, 2014)

tommers said:


> What's the format tonight?  Is it a one off? Or is there a return leg in Portugal?


Game over either way


----------



## Voley (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26571553



> Sherwood confronted Jesus


----------



## Silva (Mar 14, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> What made the oppo manager go a bit crazy?


He _is_ crazy, mind you. It's not the first time he starts the goals scored finger-pointing routine, although he's been calmer this season. The shit sandwich he ate last season when he was already talking like he was the best manager in the world probably teached him it's not good to be an arrogant jerkwad while having very little to show for


----------



## chieftain (Mar 14, 2014)

Spurs reaction to Sunday and the new found drive was good, Benfica were good, the goals were all good. 

The result and the way we constantly gave them the ball was bad, our lack of spark was bad, Benfica fans out singing our fans was bad.

If I was neutral I would have enjoyed it but I'm not. I'm not looking forward to Sunday at all.

Tim's done a good job but he really looks like the pressure is getting to him, he's not very good at hiding his feelings (like me) and his reactions and public displays will either make or break him. I hope it makes him.


----------



## Corax (Mar 14, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Spurs reaction to Sunday and the new found drive was good, Benfica were good, the goals were all good.
> 
> The result and the way we constantly gave them the ball was bad, our lack of spark was bad, Benfica fans out singing our fans was bad.
> 
> ...


He really needs to get some more experienced managers in on his coaching staff to help guide him. 

I'm thinking Pardew & Holloway.


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2014)

Silva said:


> He _is_ crazy, mind you.



He'll get Benfica relegated on a Friday in late April, only for them to get promoted again the following Sunday.


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

So, everyone looking forward to watching us spank the nomads back in to their box this afternoon, ending their season and rebooting our title bid at a single stroke? 

Sherwood will tactically outmanoeuvre the old lady to such degree that he spends the whole post match presser sobbing uncontrollably whilst repeatedly trying to find his pocket. Our superiority will so devastate the arsenal squad that several of their players will retire from football and take entry level jobs at estate agents. Barack Obama, Bill Gates, the Dalai Lama and the Pope will personally call Daniel Levy to offer their profound respect and undying loyalty to the club.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 16, 2014)

Lloris, Naughton Kaboul Vertonghen Rose, Sandro Bentaleb, Townsend Eriksen Chadli, Adebayor.

Arsenal's lineup: Some twat in goal, 10 outfield twats.


----------



## xes (Mar 16, 2014)

those twats are kind of doing a bit better than we are


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

xes said:


> those twats are kind of doing a bit better than we are


Nah - if we'd scored before them it would have fired the scum up and we'd risk injuries. Far better to give them a goal early on, and keep our powder dry for a flurry of 5 or 6 in the last 20 minutes. Sherwood's a smart cookie tactically


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2014)

Corax said:


> Nah - if we'd scored before them it would have fired the scum up and we'd risk injuries. Far better to give them a goal early on, and keep our powder dry for a flurry of 5 or 6 in the last 20 minutes. Sherwood's a smart cookie tactically



You've got more faith than George Michael. Good on ya and hope you get at least a draw.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 16, 2014)

We are playing better today, but could still be 3 or 4 nil down.
Ain't football great?


----------



## xes (Mar 16, 2014)

fucking bum twitching stuff!!


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 16, 2014)

Sherwood, master technician that he is, will now switch Townsend to the left to counter the old lady's substitution of Podolski for a 2nd left back


----------



## xes (Mar 16, 2014)

fuckering buggery fuckering buggery fuckering buggery cunt
fuckering buggery fuckering buggery fuckering buggery cunt
fuckering buggery fuckering buggery fuckering buggery cunt
fuckering ballsy fuckering ballsy fuckering ballsy cunt

lalalalaalalala ;la laaaa laaa lalalalalaaaa laa laalaa lalalalaaaaaaaa lalalalalaaaaaa


----------



## xes (Mar 16, 2014)

yay, now I'm not problem drinking, I'm drowing my sorrows


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh well, it wasn't the tonking I expected, but I don't remember too many shots on goal.


----------



## xes (Mar 16, 2014)

we had more attempts at goal, but not much actual threatening,


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 16, 2014)

Chadli had an open goal...

Better team from the 2nd minute to the end, by a mile.  Problem is that doesn't mean anything, Arsenal had earned the right to play a containing game by virtue of being a goal up.

Didn't expect them to be able to hold out 'coz Arsenal are weak like kittens, but short of the odd cross and header we don't exactly look like a team going to score much.


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Chadli had an open goal...


Chadli's a shit Steed Malbranque. Out of all of our summer signings he's the one I've given up on and would rather see shipped out.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 16, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Chadli had an open goal...
> 
> Better team from the 2nd minute to the end, by a mile.  Problem is that doesn't mean anything, Arsenal had earned the right to play a containing game by virtue of being a goal up.
> 
> Didn't expect them to be able to hold out 'coz Arsenal are weak like kittens, but short of the odd cross and header we don't exactly look like a team going to score much.



Not from the 2nd minute. The Ox should have had us 3 up. After that, you were plucky, but that's Timmy all over. Passion and drive, but no strategy. If you're going to break top four, a Sunday league bloke who really cares won't cut it.


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Not from the 2nd minute. The Ox should have had us 3 up. After that, you were plucky, but that's Timmy all over. Passion and drive, but no strategy. If you're going to break top four, a Sunday league bloke who really cares won't cut it.


I dunno - Harry managed it and I'm not convinced he really cared tbh - beyond the impact on his own media profile I mean.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 18, 2014)

Just watched the derby highlights on MOTD, looked poor from BOTH teams with Arsenal getting the rub with with the assist for the goal (and a great shot).

Fair enough they won, we need to improve a lot and in fairness my assessment (made purely via MOTD highlights and half listening to the first half on the radio) is pretty pointless!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 20, 2014)

Right then, after Benfica tonight we can concentrate on missing out on 5th place again.

COYS


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh dear.

Goodnight Spurs, thanks for playing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2014)

Ahh, heroic defeat, welcome once again.


----------



## xes (Mar 20, 2014)

blatent penatly not given, only for us to give a stick on pen the other side just moments later. That's the way it goes.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 20, 2014)

Only caught the final ten minutes, from what I saw (not much) looked to be some nice passing and possession at least.


The thought of Sandro in defence made me shiver. He did not disappoint, but at least waited until the game was lost


----------



## chieftain (Mar 21, 2014)

Right thats out of the way so now lets play really well for the rest of the season and miss out on 5th as its to little to late.

COYS


----------



## Corax (Mar 21, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Right thats out of the way so now lets play really well for the rest of the season and miss out on 5th as its to little to late.
> 
> COYS


It's the Spurs way!


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 23, 2014)

Has Tactics Tim put Eriksen on the wing and Chadli in the middle again?


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2014)

We really have to win this to keep our title challenge alive.


----------



## xes (Mar 23, 2014)

title for what?


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 23, 2014)

title for 6th along with Man Utd I think


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2014)

xes said:


> title for what?


It's mathematically possible!


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2014)

The title challenge is back on!

Bobby Soldier's been superb once again.  He's been judged this season on his goal tally which is awful when you remove the pens - but he's actually displayed a helluva lot of quality.  Wouldn't be at all surprised to see him towards the top of the golden boot table next season.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 23, 2014)

Corax said:


> The title challenge is back on!



No one can stop them now.


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2014)

Never in doubt


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 23, 2014)

That attack v defence training session will stand us in good stead later in the season.  When does the match start?


----------



## chieftain (Mar 23, 2014)

Well said Andros: http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/tottenhams-andros-townsend-taunts-wojciech-3272129


----------



## chieftain (Mar 23, 2014)

And we're off on the plucky but unlucky, to little to late end of season surge. Missing out in style, it's our way. COYS


----------



## chieftain (Mar 27, 2014)

Liverpool this weekend, knowing Spurs we'll spank them now that its meaningless to us. I doubt it though.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 27, 2014)

I demand a comedy sending off


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 27, 2014)

deadringer said:


> I demand a comedy sending off


Suarez and Gerrard for punching each other.


----------



## Corax (Mar 27, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Suarez and Gerrard for punching each other.


Gerrard for racially abusing Suarez, and then claiming to the FA that 'spic' isn't deemed a racist slur in the scouse culture he comes from.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 28, 2014)

Corax said:


> Gerrard for racially abusing Suarez, and then claiming to the FA that 'spic' isn't deemed a racist slur in the scouse culture he comes from.



I'm sure Timothy will have all the angles covered.


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2014)

Goal by Kaboul! Great start. COYS!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2014)

Equaliser by Suarez. 

This is going to get embarrassing isn't it...


----------



## deadringer (Mar 30, 2014)

I demanded a comedy sending off to fuck us up today, not a Kaboul OG and assist!


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2014)

deadringer said:


> I demanded a comedy sending off to fuck us up today, not a Kaboul OG and assist!


Don't worry - I think Kaboom's going to give you your wish before the 90's up 

I reckon this'll finish 3-2. We'll mount a stirring comeback in the 2nd half that'll be too late and count for nothing. It's the Hotspur way!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 30, 2014)

Corax said:


> This is going to get embarrassing isn't it...



I hope so!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 30, 2014)

4-0, so far!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)

spurs put in their place again i see. i wouldn't be surprised to hear the chant go up "bring back ian walker"


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2014)

Time for Sherwood to go.  Let's give Freund a chance.


----------



## Silva (Mar 30, 2014)

Levy should give himself the manager position, then sack himself after six months.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 30, 2014)

It's not the end of the world, tho (someone like) LVG can't come quick enough.

Fair play to Timmy tho, he seems a good egg tho it just didn't work out. I think he'll prosper at a lower club he can build himself IMO


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 30, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> It's not the end of the world, tho (someone like) LVG can't come quick enough.
> 
> Fair play to Timmy tho, he seems a good egg tho it just didn't work out. I think he'll prosper at a lower club he can build himself IMO



Question is, will Levy give LVG money to spend. He's 62 - not after spending years on a project at the age. He's not going to have ago with what you've spunked your money, he's going to want to spend it again.


----------



## Silva (Mar 30, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Question is, will Levy give LVG money to spend. He's 62 - not after spending years on a project at the age. He's not going to have ago with what you've spunked your money, he's going to want to spend it again.


I reckon he'll sell the best player for crazy cash, then sign four players with the money, while not improving the team.


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Question is, will Levy give LVG money to spend. He's 62 - not after spending years on a project at the age. He's not going to have ago with what you've spunked your money, he's going to want to spend it again.


We've not actually 'spent' any money recently though iyswim.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 30, 2014)

Corax said:


> We've not actually 'spent' any money recently though iyswim.


Net spend? The Bale money came in and went out. Will Levy spend it again?


----------



## agricola (Mar 30, 2014)

Various people on that twitter are claiming Sherwood punched one of Spurs players after the match?  Only one of them?


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2014)

agricola said:


> Various people on that twitter are claiming Sherwood punched one of Spurs players after the match?  Only one of them?


Brilliant. I so hope this is true. Our season can only be notable for the lulz now


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 30, 2014)

If rumours are true about Van Gaal the players know GoonerTim will be out on his ear come the summer,not going to bust a nut for him for the rest of the season are they?


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2014)

According to Twitter Sherwood stabbed several players and set light to WHL after the game!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 30, 2014)

agricola said:


> Various people on that twitter are claiming Sherwood punched one of Spurs players after the match?  Only one of them?


 
I heard Soldado tried to punch him back.......but missed


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 31, 2014)

We are going to be beaten for 6th by Moyes' Manchester United aren't we?
On one hand it'll mean we miss out on the Europa League and can concentrate on winning the league proper 
On the other that means that we'll be beaten by Moyes' Manchester United


----------



## mack (Mar 31, 2014)

I can see both teams desperately trying to avoid getting into the Europa league.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm a bit torn as to whether we want to or not.

If we get in the UEFA Cup, we've got more of a chance of getting better players in the summer and Man Utd haven't.
On the other hand they've got the Utd name to trade on so will probably buy big anyway, and our post-UEFA Cup match record this season is utterly atrocious.  I don't think we've won a single one after an away game on a Thursday night.

On balance, fuck the second rate cup*.  7th please.

*bring back the European cup for league winners, UEFA for the next 3 or 4 & the Cup Winners' Cup.   etc.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 31, 2014)

I think the Thursday cup thing is a bit of a red herring. Whats the difference between playing in the CL Wednesday and the PL Saturday, the PL Saturday and CL Tuesday, PL Sunday CL Wednesday, and the Europa Thursday and PL Sunday?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't think it's the Thursday Cup vs the Champions League, it's the Thursday Cup vs nothing at all.  CL puts the same workload and the same need for a big squad, but it's actually worth it for the big European nights (remember when Inter, AC and Real Madrid came calling? Yeah, me too) and the quality of player it attracts.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 31, 2014)

Then play the thing with the youngsters, and a few fringe players. At least for the group stage. They'd love it, play their hearts out, we'd love to see them play on a decent stage, and it would give the first teamers 6 extra games at least that they wouldn't have to worry about, keeping them fresh for the Sunday.

As Tim might say, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 1, 2014)

Arsenal and Tottenham have sealed a deal for a shocking groundshare that will see both teams play their home games at the Emirates Stadium.
http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...-Spurs-agree-to-STUNNING-Emirates-groundshare


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Arsenal and Tottenham have sealed a deal for a shocking groundshare that will see both teams play their home games at the Emirates Stadium.
> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...-Spurs-agree-to-STUNNING-Emirates-groundshare


----------



## Corax (Apr 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Arsenal and Tottenham have sealed a deal for a shocking groundshare that will see both teams play their home games at the Emirates Stadium.
> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...-Spurs-agree-to-STUNNING-Emirates-groundshare


Well then, this is an outrage.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 1, 2014)

Crickey, we are pants. This is quite a good article on the mysteries of Spurs: http://sabotagetimes.com/football/spurs-bad-selections-tactics-making-for-bewildered-unhappy-players


----------



## CosmikRoger (Apr 1, 2014)

I notice that the writer of the above piece is Theo Delaney, a frequent presenter and guest of The Spurs Show podcast.
He is probably the only man in the world who dislikes Timmeh more than I do.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 1, 2014)

Article makes perfect sense.  Bentaleb has been decent (not much more though) and I like Siggy, but our midfield should have never at any point been anything other than a 2 man combo of Sandro/Capoue/Dembele/Paulinho.  Any combination has a good mixture of athleticism, fight, ability and the odd goal.

I'm also stuck as to why we haven't seen Townsend and Lennon played together and properly wide.  I've said it before and i'll say it again;  the best football we've played in the last 20 years was with Bale and Lennon hugging the touchline at pace, and it was van der Vaart who let us play that by being a midfielder and forward all rolled into one.  Eriksen has shown more than a couple of glimpses of exactly the same, great ability mixed with workload and an eye for goal - and Sigurdsson would make a decent backup for that position too.  Just play the twats in their proper place, it ain't rocket surgery.


----------



## gininteacups (Apr 2, 2014)

I remember Harry used to occasionally play VDV on the left – and we'd have similar problems, he'd move in, wouldn't track back. I remember us beating Arsenal when he played out there. He drifted in and scored and then he drifted in and they scored. 

If Tim, for whatever reason, thinks Eriksen should be deployed on the left (he has played well recently, but I think that's in spite of Sherwood's tactics), we need to play 4-3-3 with him in the front three. That way, if he drifts in, Dembele or Bentaleb or whoever can move across and fill the space left. 

I mean, what formation are we even playing at the moment? A wide midfielder/number 10 in CM, a winger in as number 10, a number 10 as a winger, ANOTHER winger elsewhere?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 2, 2014)

'Arry had 2 formations;  4-4-1-1 was the one he ended up with, the other being a 4-4-2 with one wide midfielder tucked in.  Originally it was Lennon right Modric or Kranjcar left, later it was Bale left & vdV right.  That Arsenal match mentioned was the one at the Emirates that we won 3-2 from 2-0 down;  Defoe came on for Lennon with vdV moving to the right, not that he spent a single minute anywhere near the touchline.  Thankfully.

Sanday's game we played 4-2-3-1;  of the front 6, 3 were out of position while Sandro, Dembele and Townsend watched.  Baffling.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 2, 2014)

mack said:


> I can see both teams desperately trying to avoid getting into the Europa league.


----------



## Corax (Apr 2, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> pace


That's the key word.

Our best football has been focused on attacking at pace.

Bale, Lennon, Defoe and Walker were all pivotal to our threat.  Even a fit Kaboul was a quick beast, running at midfields from deep.  We were built around pace, which is why it never worked for Bentley or Corluka, and Niko ended up being cruelly underutilised for a guy of his talent.  AVB ditched that focus, and Timmeh hasn't restored it.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 2, 2014)

Corax said:


> That's the key word.
> 
> Our best football has been focused on attacking at pace.
> 
> Bale, Lennon, Defoe and Walker were all pivotal to our threat.  Even a fit Kaboul was a quick beast, running at midfields from deep.  We were built around pace, which is why it never worked for Bentley or Corluka, and Niko ended up being cruelly underutilised for a guy of his talent.  AVB ditched that focus, and Timmeh hasn't restored it.



Which is why the suicidal high line of the last 2 regimes is crackers.  Should be deep centre backs, 2 midfielders in front, allow the opposition the ball and let them come at us; press hard at about 40 yards out, don't leave a ball in behind, Dembele to be the transition man between defence and attack with 4 rapid forward players (plus Rose and Walker).  Stuff Luis van Gaal, i'm your man Levy.  I got this.


----------



## Corax (Apr 2, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Which is why the suicidal high line of the last 2 regimes is crackers.  Should be deep centre backs, 2 midfielders in front, allow the opposition the ball and let them come at us; press hard at about 40 yards out, don't leave a ball in behind, Dembele to be the transition man between defence and attack with 4 rapid forward players (plus Rose and Walker).  Stuff Luis van Gaal, i'm your man Levy.  I got this.


The job's yours.  I'll be your Baldini.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll be Steffen Freund. At least I'll get a song.


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Arsenal and Tottenham have sealed a deal for a shocking groundshare that will see both teams play their home games at the Emirates Stadium.
> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...-Spurs-agree-to-STUNNING-Emirates-groundshare



Presumably, the newly-fashioned stadium will be opened by the reincarnated Diana.


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2014)

A similar vein,  but apparently this one isn't an April's fool. 

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=127447


----------



## Corax (Apr 2, 2014)

tommers said:


> A similar vein,  but apparently this one isn't an April's fool.
> 
> http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=127447


Saw that earlier today. Hard to believe it was true, unless it was some sort of Levy dastardly negotiating chip plan.

How on earth did he think Yiddos would react to relocating to the Boleyn, a shitheap of a stadium and the home of fans that are only equalled by Chelsea when it comes to matchtime lulz centred on Hitler/Auschwitz/gas-chambers?


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2014)

Apparently, Lukaku's agent is putting it about that Spurs have approached them. This is surely bollocks, as Chelsea wouldn't flog him to an English club. I know they did with Mata, but they were hardly short in his position.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 3, 2014)

Lukaku is the perfect player for the counter attacking system we should be playing, which is why I think this rumour's bollocks designed to make Chelsea commit to playing him next season.


----------



## Corax (Apr 3, 2014)

Lukaku would improve most sides in the EPL, which is why there's fuck all chance of him coming to us.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 3, 2014)

Haven't we got one of those special relationships with Chelsea, where they will never sell to us and they'll buy anyone remotely interesting who might be coming our way?

Shame, because I think Ashley Cole would be perfect for us on the left (there, I've said it)


----------



## chieftain (Apr 4, 2014)

Sunderland next, theres good points to be dropped on Sunday! COYS


----------



## Corax (Apr 4, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Sunderland next, theres good points to be dropped on Sunday! COYS


Don't be so negative - mathematically we can still win the EPL!


----------



## deadringer (Apr 4, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Sunderland next, theres good points to be dropped on Sunday! COYS




Monday


----------



## gininteacups (Apr 5, 2014)

What if we don't sack Sherwood? What if we keep him and he sells all our foreign players and replaces them with James Milner and Gareth Barry. 

I hope Levy hasn't suddenly decided he's the passionate type after all, despite years of brutality. 

Terrifying.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 6, 2014)

You Bastards and paradoxically well done to Everton. Wenger in!


----------



## chieftain (Apr 7, 2014)

Sunderland - shudder

COYS


----------



## Corax (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh shit.  I've just looked at Everton's run-in.

So, are we going to finish 6th or 7th?


----------



## Corax (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Corax (Apr 7, 2014)

W00t.  The Hurrikane.  First of many. 

Teddy Mk II


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2014)

What a bizarre game of football that was.


----------



## Corax (Apr 7, 2014)

agricola said:


> What a bizarre game of football that was.


Damn straight...


----------



## Corax (Apr 7, 2014)

So then, the title challenge is back on!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 7, 2014)

Imagine for just a moment.  How good would Christian Eriksen look with a team around him?  Bale, into Modric, onto Eriksen, through ball for Bale again, pulls it back to Eriksen and lays it on a plate for Berbatov!  GOAL!

Now I made myself sad


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2014)

Corax said:


> So then, the title challenge is back on!


so long as we finish above Man U ill be happy


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Imagine for just a moment.  How good would Christian Eriksen look with a team around him?  Bale, into Modric, onto Eriksen, through ball for Bale again, pulls it back to Eriksen and lays it on a plate for Berbatov!  GOAL!
> 
> Now I made myself sad


Berbatov goal hanging again. letting everyone else do the hard work


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 8, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Berbatov goal hanging again. letting everyone else do the hard work



Yeah, but goal hanging with _so much style_.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2014)

Goal difference looking excellent now. 
As good as it was at the start of the season. 
Well played Spurs


----------



## chieftain (Apr 8, 2014)

chieftain said:


> And we're off on the plucky but unlucky, to little to late end of season surge. Missing out in style, it's our way. COYS



And so it begins


----------



## deadringer (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep. They'll play their hearts out for Tim now he's a gonner.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 10, 2014)

deadringer said:


> Yep. They'll play their hearts out for Tim now he's a gonner.



Yep. They'll play their hearts out for Tim, he's a gooner.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2014)

Once again...



Fuckin lol.  We really are Tottenham.

I love this club.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2014)

*GOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_********BY FAAAAR THE GREATEST TEAM, THE WORLD HAS EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*******
_
COYS


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 12, 2014)

Well this is shit.

Bizarrely, given how terrible we've been at defending today and recently, a goal in the first 15 mins of the 2nd half and I can still see us winning this.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2014)

We should bring on Friedel for the second half.

Up front.

For the lulz.


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2014)

Well done hotspurs.   A great result against a strong West Brom side.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2014)

A legendary victory*.  A day to tell our grandchildren about.  

*In the gulf war sense


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2014)

How the fuck are we fifth though? 

I remember the days when we were quite happy finishing 8-11, and in my memory I'm sure we played with more of a clue back then!


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2014)

Corax said:


> How the fuck are we fifth though?


You're not.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2014)

strung out said:


> You're not.


I meant 6th.  The one below the Euro places, whatever number that is.


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2014)

7th is the one below Euro places.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2014)

strung out said:


> 7th is the one below Euro places.


Not according to the BBC table


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2014)

Manchester City won the League Cup, so Euro places go down to 6th. Do you pay much attention to football?


----------



## chieftain (Apr 12, 2014)

Blimey, giving goals away in the opening minutes again. WAKE UP SPURS.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2014)

strung out said:


> Manchester City won the League Cup, so Euro places go down to 6th. Do you pay much attention to football?


At this point of the season? With the season we've had? No, not really! 

Even when we're not self destructing I always have zero interest in what other clubs have done. I couldn't have told you who won the league cup this year, only that it wasn't us.


----------



## Silva (Apr 14, 2014)

Corax said:


> I couldn't have told you who won the league cup this year, only that it wasn't us.



not to mention, league cup.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes we won but much more importantly we didn't concede in the opening minutes. Well done Spurs. Tactics from TIMMMEY: Don't concede in the first minute lads.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 19, 2014)

Still with Chadli in centre midfield while Dembele sits on the bench.  Bentaleb in the 18, Sandro not.  Hmmmmm.

Kudos to Harry Kane though, and credit to Sherwood for playing him.  I've wanted Kane to come good for ages, it's always nice to see a player step up from the youth and reserves - especially when they've got an ace name.  3 in 3 and playing well.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 22, 2014)

Now no doubt United will get LVG, or someone we may have hoped to get, the possibility of Moyes coming our way is starting to seep in.........

Levy's perfect manager, can operate on a shoestring and bring a consistent slight underachievement of 4th place


----------



## chieftain (Apr 23, 2014)

Easy now Sandra: http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...ownplays-Arsenal-move-after-Tim-Sherwood-spat


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Easy now Sandra: http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...ownplays-Arsenal-move-after-Tim-Sherwood-spat





> However Sandro's agent, Luiz Paulo Chignall, seemed less certain that his client would remain at White Hart Lane.
> 
> He said: "Sandro came back very well this year and how many teams are revamping their rosters for next season?
> 
> ...


15%


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2014)

So...... 

Moyes to Spurs then?


----------



## Corax (Apr 24, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So......
> 
> Moyes to Spurs then?


Post reported


----------



## CosmikRoger (Apr 25, 2014)

It's all over the French press today that Hugo wants out of Tottenham, but wants to stay in England.
Apparently he left Stamford Bridge after our pasting in a very angry mood, mightily pissed off with the defenders in front of him and doesn't fancy another season out of the Champions League.
I love Hugo, I've seen him a few times playing for Lyon, and think he has been one of the bright spots in a pretty turgid season but I couldn't bear the thought of him pulling on a Man City shirt or, even worse, a Woolwich one. If he wants to fuck off, then let him go to Spain, I think that Barca are looking for a  keeper, or to Italy or Khazakstan, just not up the M1 or just across the road.
http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Article/Lloris-ouvert-a-un-depart/16980


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2014)

Excellent keeper. 
I thought Spurs might struggle to keep hold of him.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Excellent keeper.
> I thought Spurs might struggle to keep hold of him.



Back handed compliment if ever there was one


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Back handed compliment if ever there was one



I suppose. 

What I mean is that Lloris is good enough to be playing at CL level and can easily get more money at another club.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 25, 2014)

Worse still, Ben Foster's been mentioned as a likely replacement 

Rumours of Barca in for SuperJan if they can't get David Luiz, and Sandro clearly not happy with Timmy.  Could be a fraught summer for us.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2014)

Plus the rumours of Moyes?

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/302347.html


> Daniel Levy still holds Moyes in high regard despite his calamitous tenure at United, where he replaced the club's most successful manager Sir Alex Ferguson. Moyes was thought to be on Levy's shortlist to replace Harry Redknapp in 2012, before the arrival of Villas-Boas.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 25, 2014)

Has to be Gus Poyet. There is no alternative.


----------



## Corax (Apr 25, 2014)

He was (rightly) bitching left right & centre recently, but consistently referring to efforts next season as "we".  I'm clinging to that...


----------



## Corax (Apr 25, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Worse still, Ben Foster's been mentioned as a likely replacement
> 
> Rumours of Barca in for SuperJan if they can't get David Luiz, and Sandro clearly not happy with Timmy.  Could be a fraught summer for us.


Given his attitude this season, Jan can fuck the fuck off to be honest. Utterly wank way to behave towards teammates and fans.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 26, 2014)

Spurs are shit UTT


----------



## Corax (Apr 26, 2014)

Fuckin lolmatch this. The ref's consistently got it right, but I'm really looking forward to seeing Mark Hughes explode after the match. We've been hilariously shit in the second half, but Stoke are still a bunch of dirty cunts so fuck em, they deserve nothing.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

#moyesin


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 29, 2014)

Corax said:


> Enjoy your moment of glory nomads, beating Spurs 1-0 at the Emirates.  Revel in it, I would if I were you.
> 
> We'll revisit this in a few months.



Is now a good time to revisit it? Happy St Totteringham's Day for yesterday


----------



## Corax (Apr 29, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Is now a good time to revisit it? Happy St Totteringham's Day for yesterday


It's been a 'transitional' season.

Again


----------



## deadringer (Apr 29, 2014)

Never quite got the whole St Totteringham's Day thing


----------



## Corax (Apr 29, 2014)

Frank de Boer then? 

I know sod all about him, but those that do seem to think he'd be pretty good. 

I think ideally I'd like Martinez. But I severely doubt he'd give up on what he's started at Everton unless we stuffed silly amounts of cash down his jockstrap.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 29, 2014)

De Boer - 4 years at Ajax, 4 titles.

Haven't seen much of Ajax this season but was impressed with them last, seemed to play a really sharp, fast passing game.  Plenty of room for pace in the team and the traditional dutch trait of allowing players away from their fixed positions - the likes of Walker, Lennon, Townsend and Eriksen will love it.

Should it come to pass, I for one would welcome our new Total Football overlord.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 30, 2014)

deadringer said:


> Never quite got the whole St Totteringham's Day thing



Me neither, its a crap pun and a cheap shot


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Me neither, its a crap pun and a cheap shot


Yeah, but I'd do it if it was the other way round tbh.

It's at least some compensation that the "it seems to come earlier every year" refrain doesn't work any more.  In fact, the fact that their 'special day' came with only three days to go makes it pretty weak.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2014)

What is it?


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2014)

tommers said:


> What is it?


What is what?


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2014)

Corax said:


> What is what?



This st totteringham day thing.


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2014)

tommers said:


> This st totteringham day thing.


Lmgtfy?


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2014)

Corax said:


> Lmgtfy?



Is that one of those things about rolling on the floor laughing at a helicopter?  I don't get it.


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh for crying out loud...


----------



## Corax (Apr 30, 2014)

www.google.co.uk


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## deadringer (May 1, 2014)

It's a little unedifying. Not exactly something to crow about doing slightly better than us! Look up, not down. It'd be like us doing one for West Ham, pointless. But they are a classy club, so we are told.


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

What an absolute bullshit red card. Downing's a cunt.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 3, 2014)

What a fucking cheat.  Downing, you're a cheat.  A dirty fucking cheating fuck.


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

Lol. We're going to lose to West Ham again


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 3, 2014)

Who shall we cast today in the role of legendary Canadian fullback Paul Stalteri?


----------



## Ponyutd (May 3, 2014)

You fucking whinings babies. Sound like a lot of fucking school boys. Cunt this ....cheat that. Fuck off and watch some Jurgen Klinnsman videos.


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> You fucking whinings babies. Sound like a lot of fucking school boys. Cunt this ....cheat that. Fuck off and watch some Jurgen Klinnsman videos.


Who the fuck are you?  

Toddle off now, your Uncle Dad's calling you.


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

Seems a good time to once again sum up my feelings with this:


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

Apparently gunshots have been heard coming from the dressing room at half time...!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 3, 2014)

Nah, it was just Downing hitting the deck again.


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Nah, it was just Downing hitting the deck again.


No, just seen on Twitter Lloris has taken five lives already and is now stalking the concourse armed and daubed in blood, using the fourth official as a human shield!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 3, 2014)

Corax said:


> No, just seen on Twitter Lloris has taken five lives already and is now stalking the concourse armed and daubed in blood, using the fourth official as a human shield!



Good.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

Fuck me lol.  If it weren't for Hugo this would already be a rout.


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

We really a Tottenham Lolspur right now. 

Incredible that we're going to get 6th despite this farce of a year.  Guess that goes to show how far we've come since the late 90s.

Next season Yiddos - next season we're going to bounce back!


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 3, 2014)

afternoon lads.   x


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2014)

Three games.  Three wins.  6 points.  7 goals for,  1 goal against. 

Can.  We.  Play.  You.  Every.  Week?


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

By faaaaaaar the greatest team, the woooorld has ever seen!


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2014)

Corax said:
			
		

> Next season Yiddos - next season we're going to bounce back!



I am sure I have heard that before? Might have been in the late 80's or something?


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/43FC...p4?versionId=zweEJddUvZiV2ctgpLKUDiDkxaFTQpUZ

Paulinho and Ade both deserve a broken pint glass in the face for that.  Pathetic.


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2014)

This one is better.

https://vine.co/v/MrPa1zHurW9


----------



## Yelkcub (May 3, 2014)

I was at the game on a prawn sandwich jolly. Lloris was outstanding. Could have been a lot more.


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> I was at the game on a prawn sandwich jolly. Lloris was outstanding. Could have been a lot more.


Lloris should be allowed to punch Ade & Paulinho very hard in the face repeatedly.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 3, 2014)

Corax said:


> Lloris should be allowed to punch Ade & Paulinho very hard in the face repeatedly.



Dawson was worse. Looked terrified of Caroll.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2014)

Yelkcub said:
			
		

> I was at the game on a prawn sandwich jolly. Lloris was outstanding. Could have been a lot more.



How much do you think he will be sold for?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2014)

Badgers said:


> How much do you think he will be sold for?


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Dawson was worse. Looked terrified of Caroll.


Bullshit! Have you seen what they did in the "wall" 


Badgers said:


> How much do you think he will be sold for?


If he was an outfield player it'd be 40 plus. I think we'll do our damndest to hang on to him though. I hope so anyway. Vertonghen can fuck off though.


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2014)

wrong thread


----------



## chieftain (May 6, 2014)

Prwoper naughty, as your Daanny Dyer repeatedly says. 

7th is surely ours!


----------



## Ponyutd (May 9, 2014)

You couldn't make it up, as you Richard Littlejohn repeatedly say's.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Corax (May 11, 2014)

Big day for us today. Sealing Champion's League qualification with the final match would be a massive boost after a frankly difficult season. 

All we need is to beat Villa, who are awful, and for the teams above us to be docked a load of points for some reason. COYS!


----------



## Yelkcub (May 11, 2014)

Corax said:


> Big day for us today. Sealing Champion's League qualification with the final match would be a massive boost after a frankly difficult season.
> 
> All we need is to beat Villa, who are awful, and for the teams above us to be docked a load of points for some reason. COYS!


Champions League? UEFA, no?


----------



## Yelkcub (May 11, 2014)

Ah, just read the rest


----------



## Corax (May 11, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Ah, just read the rest


_Do_ keep up boy.


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 11, 2014)

Three of the top four could quite understandably each be given a 30 point deduction for having massive cnuts on the pitch as well as in the stands.
I'm not that bothered about Citeh.

Actually looking forward to today's game, if only to be sure that this car crash of a season is finally over. I expect that today will be last time we see some in a Spurs shirt and hopefully the next time I see Timmy in a dugout at WHL it will be for the opposing side.
Ade will probably score for the last time for us today, Citeh stop paying most of his wages soon and Levy will ship him out rather than spend 100k a week for someone who only makes the effort for a third of the season. I'd get rid on a free if we could find anyone mug enough to pay his wages, but Levy would turn down offers of 6mill holding out for 10.
Kaboul's red last week means that he wont get a last game, bit of a shame, been a good player when uninjured except the last few weeks where he has been shittier than a bag full of shit.
Hugo and Sandro with possible last games too, although I hope they both stay.
So, come on Spurs, give us something to build our hopes on to carry us through the summer and we can all come back next season and forget this one even happened.


----------



## Corax (May 11, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> hopefully the next time I see Timmy in a dugout at WHL it will be for the opposing side.


I know we've disappointed, but I can't imagine we'll be in League One any time soon!


----------



## paninaro (May 11, 2014)

Sherwood is a complete nause


----------



## Corax (May 11, 2014)

Last game of the season and the only streams are crappy low-quality Flash ones.   

Where's Delvey & Bloodzeed when you need 'em ffs.


----------



## chieftain (May 11, 2014)

Thank heavens that's over.

This time next year we'll be millionaires


----------



## chieftain (May 12, 2014)

Great to see not a single Spurs player in the England WC squad. Bodes well for the future!


----------



## Corax (May 12, 2014)

chieftain said:


> Great to see not a single Spurs player in the England WC squad. Bodes well for the future!


There would have been two tbf, had it not been for injuries.

Which of our other players have been called up?  I know about Paulinho and Lloris - any more?

I'll probably support France just because Hugo.


----------



## mack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## tommers (May 13, 2014)

Bye bye timmy. 

I wonder who the next handsome young European wonderkid will be?


----------



## chieftain (May 13, 2014)

Thanks and good luck TIMMY: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27389072


----------



## chieftain (May 13, 2014)

tommers said:


> Bye bye timmy. I wonder who the next handsome young European wonderkid will be?



He's not handsome, young, European or a wonder kid but at leasts its unlikely to be that fat shit Sam Allardyce. Hoof


----------



## tommers (May 13, 2014)

chieftain said:


> He's not handsome, young, European or a wonder kid but at leasts its unlikely to be that fat shit Sam Allardyce. Hoof



7-1 this season chief.   Hoof indeed. 

Frank de boer and pochettino are the favourites. 

Or juande Ramos and avb as I like to think of them.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 13, 2014)

It's going to be Frank de Boer (who is not Sam Allardyce).  Interesting whether he brings his assistant with him, as the legend has it a childhood Spurs fan and admirer of Glenn Hoddle's style of play - one Mr D. Bergkamp.

Pochettino, who also isn't Sam Allardyce, would be a decent choice too.  Reminds me in style of Roberto Martinez (who excels at not being Sam Allardyce) at Wigan - a really good, attacking brand of football but not quite with the players to pull it off.  Southampton are close with the likes of Shaw, Lallana, Schneiderlin, Rodriguez and Lambert but don't have the depth to sustain it; Martinez has got a far better squad at Everton and has done brilliantly with it, I suspect that Pochettino will do the same when he gets a squad to match.  Whether that's us or not depends on FdB.

First order of business for whoever it is is to keep together the bulk of the first team squad.   Lloris, Walker, Vertonghen, Sandro, Paulinho, Dembele, Lennon, Townsend, Eriksen, Adebayor - a really good core.  Good young players like Rose, Chiriches, Fryers, Bentaleb & Kane to supplement them with Dawson & Capoue having a part to play if not always starting. 

I won't lose too much sleep if Lamela goes, but equally the new manager has a potential world beater as an instant upgrade to this year's squad if he can get anything out of him.  Ditto Soldado - selling those two would finance a few decent signings (they'd both still fetch a few bob, especially to their former clubs), or they could be like 2 signings to us.

Let's call this a turbulent season, managers aplenty and even more player turnover.  Even then we got 69 points, very close to our par over the last few years.  Not a lot wrong with our club and not many players the wrong side of 30, the new man who isn't Sam Allardyce has got boatloads to work with.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2014)

what a shambles...ive followed spurs since i was 5 but the last couple of years have made me really fall out of love with the club...Levy is to blame... Harry should never have been kicked out, nor should AVB and now nor should Tim. Urgh... i really couldnt care less right now what happens to the club - could get reologated for all I care - knowing a relegation would piss of Levy would make me happy. Not a good place to be. The squad doesnt feel like a time team to me, more a random group of people who may or may not be here come next week.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Let's call this a turbulent season, managers aplenty and even more player turnover.  Even then we got 69 points, very close to our par over the last few years.  Not a lot wrong with our club and not many players the wrong side of 30, the new man who isn't Sam Allardyce has got boatloads to work with.


 
Thats true but it just _feels_ bad.  Turbulent and then some.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 13, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Thats true but it just _feels_ bad



That's where the manager comes in.  We've looked a bit lacking in leadership, either on or off the pitch - hence when it's gone wrong we've given up and got tonked.  Look at the players - they're almost all good enough, it comes down to getting them to be as good as or better than the sum of their parts.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2014)

Is Moyes ruled out then?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 13, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is Moyes ruled out then?



Here's hoping.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> That's where the manager comes in.  We've looked a bit lacking in leadership, either on or off the pitch - hence when it's gone wrong we've given up and got tonked.  Look at the players - they're almost all good enough, it comes down to getting them to be as good as or better than the sum of their parts.


definitely the lack of leadership and cohesion (including the bizarre buying of players post-Bale) is whats soured it all for me. I just despise this side of modern football and am embarrassed to see it rampant at spurs. Cant find it in me to hope for the best, or muster any feelings for a new manager or raise expectations of a better culture at the club.


----------



## Silva (May 13, 2014)

I wish Levy explained now what the Spurs ultimately gained from sacking AVB. The heavy losses against teams at the top continued, knocked out from the Europa League (after a great run in the group stage). Maybe he should resort himself to negotiate transfers, and sign a director of football to handle managers.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 13, 2014)

I'll be happy as long as we don't see a summer like last.  I want a decent style of play using the pace and flair players we've got (let Lennon off the leash FFS), I want to see players giving everything like Dawson and Sandro, players who've earned their chance being given a proper go (Rose & Kane being good examples, that's what Sherwood was doing well) and as long as there are signs of improvement NO PANIC STATIONS every time we lose.  

In short, start completely anew apart from the playing staff.  From this point forward, consistency.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 13, 2014)

On a lighter note, Howard Webb tackles Lewis Holtby.  Lewis Holtby nails Howard Webb.


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is Moyes ruled out then?


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 13, 2014)

Well that has cheered me up after a miserable day at work. 
I didn't like him as a player, and a manager he just came across as a classless oaf, throwing gilets, wanting to tear into opposition managers and ostracizing our own players. He has had 5 years to get his UEFA pro license and either hasn't bothered or isn't capable, every time he has faced the press he has done nothing but blame everyone else for his short comings or uttered some cringe worthy self-aggrandizing nonsense. 
The football has been pants, lobbing it up to big Ade, who is remarkably shit in the air for a big man, is no winning formula, nor is playing players in their wrong positions (Lennon in the hole with Walker right wing against Chelsea FFS) or picking Benteleb, a modern day Ray "square ball" Wilkins before Sandro who runs around all day pausing only to throw up or pick up a yellow...
His stats are misleading but will get him another job somewhere, and after another couple of sackings he will end up as a shit pundit on Sky or MOTD, which I feel is about his level.


----------



## deadringer (May 13, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is Moyes ruled out then?





Zapp Brannigan said:


> Here's hoping.




This is Daniel Levy we are talking about here.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> His stats are misleading


how do you think that happened? (cos his stats are good)


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 13, 2014)

ska invita said:


> how do you think that happened? (cos his stats are good)




His loss percentage was 37% I seem to remember reading about a week ago, the worst record for more than a decade, Ramos, Santini and BMJ around 30%, Rednapp 25 and AVB 20%.
I can't be bothered to google it right now, I have to get up for work in just over 4 hrs.


----------



## Favelado (May 13, 2014)

The Merry-Go-Round has to stop at Spurs. It's crazy the way the club handles its managers. I still think some of those players you spunked a ton of cash on can come good. You know, if you have the same coach for a while and give them time.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> His loss percentage was 37% I seem to remember reading about a week ago, the worst record for more than a decade, Ramos, Santini and BMJ around 30%, Rednapp 25 and AVB 20%.
> I can't be bothered to google it right now, I have to get up for work in just over 4 hrs.


MOTD has some kind of graphic that showed him to be the most successful manager out of the last few based on some stat or other

good luck at work


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 13, 2014)

Just to quickly add that the standard of competition from the bottom half of the table, where he got his wins, was very mediocre this season and he has had one of the best and most expensive Spurs squad in living memory to work with.


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2014)

Favelado said:


> still think some of those players you spunked a ton of cash on can come good. You know, if you have the same coach for a while and give them time.


All of them IMO, possibly barring Chadli. I've not seen anything other than reliable mediocrity from him tbh. 

Llama's a huge talent. Incredible technique. Ignored an injury and suffered for it in more ways than one. 

Paulinho's been utterly unconvincing, but he's good enough for Brazil so I doubt he's actually shit. 

Soldado's played really well a lot of the time, just not scored. He's the type of striker that volleys crosses, so it might be an idea to give him a cross to volley now and then. 

Rags looked really good at the start of the season, but needs to play on his preferred side and be paired with the right partner. Should be back up next year, and first choice the one after. 

Capoue was also fantastic at the start of the season. Easily good enough to be competition for Sandro if we get our shit together and play him in the right role. 

Eriksen. Nuff said. The boy's great. 

Chadli's done nothing much wrong, just been a bit meh.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> His loss percentage was 37% I seem to remember reading about a week ago, the worst record for more than a decade, Ramos, Santini and BMJ around 30%, Rednapp 25 and AVB 20%.
> I can't be bothered to google it right now, I have to get up for work in just over 4 hrs.




More here:
Tim Sherwood sacked: Statistics show Sherwood was most successful Tottenham manager in Premier League era
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-league-manager-in-clubs-history-9362900.html


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2014)

Lies, damned lies, and...


----------



## big eejit (May 15, 2014)

From Facebook :

Tottenham are so sure of appointing Mauricio Pochetinno as their next manager that they are already lining up his replacement.


----------



## stavros (May 15, 2014)

Favelado said:


> The Merry-Go-Round has to stop at Spurs. It's crazy the way the club handles its managers.



I did a little ad hoc analysis the other day, looking at the number of managers the seven ever-present clubs have had since the top flight was renamed in 1992. I included caretakers but didn't double-count people with more than one stint, e.g. Pleat at Spurs, Mourinho at Chelsea. Unsurprisingly, Manchester United were lowest with three (Fergie, Moyes and Giggs), but more surprising was that Tottenham were joint top with sixteen, matching Chelsea's total. This surprised me a bit considering they had first Bates and then Abramovich with their fingers on the trigger.

I may be wrong here, but I think Spurs' longest tenant in the Premier League dugout is Gerry Francis.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2014)

big eejit said:


> From Facebook :
> 
> Tottenham are so sure of appointing Mauricio Pochetinno as their next manager that they are already lining up his replacement.


Lol/fuck off 

/


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2014)

stavros said:


> I did a little ad hoc analysis the other day, looking at the number of managers the seven ever-present clubs have had since the top flight was renamed in 1992. I included caretakers but didn't double-count people with more than one stint, e.g. Pleat at Spurs, Mourinho at Chelsea. Unsurprisingly, Manchester United were lowest with three (Fergie, Moyes and Giggs), but more surprising was that Tottenham were joint top with sixteen, matching Chelsea's total. This surprised me a bit considering they had first Bates and then Abramovich with their fingers on the trigger.
> 
> I may be wrong here, but I think Spurs' longest tenant in the Premier League dugout is Gerry Francis.


Managerially, the best period in my football fan lifetime was under El Tel - and we gave him ~6 years & only lost him because of the England job. I don't see that as coincidence. Nor do I see the way the scum have stretched away from us (although we've certainly closed the gap recently) as unrelated to their continuity. 

The only clubs that get success whilst chopping and changing are the super rich ones, because they can afford to remodel the team in each manager's image. We don't have those resources. 

Given all the chopping and changing, combined with our more modest income, there's a strong argument that we've overperformed really.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

Corax said:


> we've overperformed really.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 53928


Newcastle, Everton, etc. 

Given our resources and managerial merry-go-round, it would be perfectly understandable if we'd been stuck in that kind of place. Instead, other than this season's clusterfuck, we've been knocking on the door of the next level up. 

I'm not happy settling for that 'top of midtable' position at all, but looking at it objectively that's where you might expect us to be. 

So yes, overperformed.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2014)

Arsenal OTOH, with a much bigger stadium and Champion's League income every season... 

Well, the opposite is true really isn't it?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

Corrected for you 



Corax said:


> Arsenal, with a beautiful world class stadium and exciting Champion's League football every season...
> 
> Well, the local opposition is jealous really innit?


----------



## Corax (May 16, 2014)

You just keep consoling yourself with all that silverware fella. 

Come on you Tigers!


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2014)

Dexter once claimed that Arsenal's new stadium was "their European Cup". I think a Spurs thread might be a good place to bring that up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

Corax said:


> You just keep consoling yourself with all that silverware fella.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Dexter once claimed that Arsenal's new stadium was "their European Cup". I think a Spurs thread might be a good place to bring that up.



I called it the jewel in our crown.


----------



## Corax (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

Corax said:


>


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Dexter once claimed that Arsenal's new stadium was "their European Cup". I think a Spurs thread might be a good place to bring that up.



Nice to see you back posting by the way.


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Nice to see you back posting by the way.


Cheers. Im looking for that quote when I get home. Don't edit it!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Cheers. Im looking for that quote when I get home. Don't edit it!





Dexter Deadwood said:


> I agree with you about Levy. Harry was another trader a good one at that and you would have played in the Champions League if Chelsea had not won it that season. It should be the manager that picks the players from those available in the market.
> That seems not to be the case at Tottenham, is Levy so involved in trading players because that is the only way to generate income?
> 
> We (Arsenal) have not won anything in eons but the jewel in our crown is a stadium that will generate the funds necessary to compete with the big boys.


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2014)

it's not that one. Im gonna get you


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I called it the jewel in our crown.





Favelado said:


> Expansion isn't a folly. It's just taking too long. When it's finally done, our stadium will be the same size as Arsenal's. We've won more trophies than Arsenal in the past few years too. *Including a European Cup. Imagine what that feels like!*





Dexter Deadwood said:


> Perhaps i could have worded my post better but an empty house is a potential home for someone.
> *We managed our expansion, that is our trophy.*


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

I don't recall saying that but i don't doubt that i did.
"We managed our expansion, that is our trophy" is not the same as "Arsenal's new stadium was their European Cup". I appreciate the effort involved in defeating yourself


----------



## Favelado (May 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't recall saying that but i don't doubt that i did.
> "We managed our expansion, that is our trophy" is not the same as "Arsenal's new stadium was their European Cup". I appreciate the effort involved in defeating yourself



You said it in direct response to my tease at you having no European Cups. That's why it's quoted like that above. You are saying "our new stadium is our European Cup."

If you want to win the argument just post the Michael Thomas video in the Liverpool thread and I'm crushed for 24 hours.


----------



## Corax (May 16, 2014)

Proudly multiple times winners of The Emirates Cup


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Favelado said:


> You said it in direct response to my tease at you having no European Cups. That's why it's quoted like that above. You are saying "our new stadium is our European Cup."
> 
> If you want to win the argument just post the Michael Thomas video in the Liverpool thread and I'm crushed for 24 hours.



"It has become a way for everybody to think," Wenger said. "If you look at the overall consistency [of Arsenal], nobody has finished in the Champions League in England for 17 years. Nobody. But because we are used to winning every year and, suddenly, you don't win, it becomes a way of thinking and a way of making press conferences.
You could go to some other clubs [and ask]: 'Why did you not win the championship for 20 years?' Nobody asks them the question. It has just become the non-creative way for everybody to organise press conferences."


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> "It has become a way for everybody to think," Wenger said. "If you look at the overall consistency [of Arsenal], nobody has finished in the Champions League in England for 17 years. Nobody. But because we are used to winning every year and, suddenly, you don't win, it becomes a way of thinking and a way of making press conferences.
> You could go to some other clubs [and ask]: 'Why did you not win the championship for 20 years?' Nobody asks them the question. It has just become the non-creative way for everybody to organise press conferences."


Was his bottom lip trembling?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Favelado said:


> You are saying "our new stadium is our European Cup."


----------



## Favelado (May 17, 2014)

I quoted what you said. Page 38/39 of the Liverpool thread. Go and find it yourself. You're like the Bill Clinton of these boards saying you didn't inhale.
Or a holocaust denier. You're worse than Hitler, Dexter.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I quoted what you said. Page 38/39 of the Liverpool thread. Go and find it yourself. You're like the Bill Clinton of these boards saying you didn't inhale.
> Or a holocaust denier. You're worse than Hitler, Dexter.



Lol, enjoy the FA Cup.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lol, enjoy the FA Cup.


I certainly am so far!


----------



## Yelkcub (May 17, 2014)

Corax said:


> I certainly am so far!



And now?


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> And now?


The final proof that English football is corrupt beyond all redemption and the results of a great many matches are fixed in advance


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 17, 2014)

Their equaliser was never a corner in a million years.  First Henry Norris in 1919, now this - corrupt to the very core, any achievement is tainted by the stench of foul play.

Congratulations to Hull, the rightful winners of the FA cup 2014.


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Their equaliser was never a corner in a million years.  First Henry Norris in 1919, now this - corrupt to the very core, any achievement is tainted by the stench of foul play.
> 
> Congratulations to Hull, the rightful winners of the FA cup 2014.


Hear hear.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

How many years, how many millions have you spent chasing us?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> How many years, how many millions have youy spent chasing us?


it's wicked to mock the afflicted


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2014)

Corax said:


> The final proof that English football is corrupt beyond all redemption and the results of a great many matches are fixed in advance


you're quite right. arsenal should have had at least two more goals from penalties following huddlestone's fouls in the penalty area.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I quoted what you said. Page 38/39 of the Liverpool thread. Go and find it yourself. You're like the Bill Clinton of these boards saying you didn't inhale.
> Or a holocaust denier. You're worse than Hitler, Dexter.


and you're worse than dexter

which makes you worse than worse than hitler.


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you're quite right. arsenal should have had at least two more goals from penalties following huddlestone's fouls in the penalty area.


*their


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2014)

This buys Wenger 8 more seasons!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2014)

Corax said:


> *their


yes, huddlestone's fouls in the hull penalty area.


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, huddlestone's fouls in the hull penalty area.


*foul's


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Their equaliser was never a corner in a million years.  First Henry Norris in 1919, now this - corrupt to the very core, any achievement is tainted by the stench of foul play.
> 
> Congratulations to Hull, the rightful winners of the FA cup 2014.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

It stinks of old mans piss on this thread.


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I quoted what you said. Page 38/39 of the Liverpool thread. Go and find it yourself. You're like the Bill Clinton of these boards saying you didn't inhale.
> Or a holocaust denier. You're worse than Hitler, Dexter.



You don't want to talk about the forced evictions of working class people that lived in Anfield or their homes boarded up and left empty for years, what a way to run a football club. 
Your shame is such that you post your poisonous points on an unread thread.


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You don't want to talk about the forced evictions of working class people that lived in Anfield or their homes boarded up and left empty for years, what a way to run a football club.
> Your shame is such that you post your poisonous points on an unread thread.



You alright Dexter? Thought you'd be celebrating last night. I didn't really think you were worse than Hitler!


----------



## chieftain (May 19, 2014)

This is sad banter.

Spurs: Try to wish them (Gooners) well like the good sports we are

Dexter: Congratulations, now go and enjoy the win with your fellow fans buddy


----------



## deadringer (May 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> How many years, how many millions have you spent chasing us?



Approx 2mil over the last 5


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 19, 2014)

Favelado said:


> You alright Dexter? Thought you'd be celebrating last night. *I didn't really think you were worse than Hitler!*



I know you didn't and i think i gave you a jocular reply, i'm surprised to see that other reply and apologise for it. Must have been in drink, a mitigating factor not an excuse.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> How many years, how many millions have you spent chasing us?



Looked at differently, one could point to your spending £50-60m per annum more on wages.  It must be embarrassing that after all these years, hurtling towards the £1bn extra mark, you're still looking over your shoulders at a Spurs side not that far behind.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2014)

chieftain said:


> This is sad banter.
> 
> Spurs: Try to wish them (Gooners) well like the good sports we are


I can't say nice things to confirmed Nazis & KKK members that kick puppies, punch kindly old people, and generally smell of poo 

But that's just a completely objective point of view.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2014)

This season's been such a write off that it's really tempting to put it all behind us and start the new thread already tbh. I've had itchy fingers. 

But I reckon we should hold off until we know who the fuck our manager is going to be. Might be something puntastic in it or something.


----------



## chieftain (May 26, 2014)

Bored


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2014)

Has Moyes been 100% ruled out then?


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Has Moyes been 100% ruled out then?


I fkn well hope so. 

Would be ecstatic with Martinez but never going to happen. Happy with Poch or FdB. Not happy with Benitez but could be worse. Moyes and I'm going to burn down WHL.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 26, 2014)

As it looks pretty much nailed on that it will be Poch* would you mind burning down Archway Sheet Metal Works instead? 

*despite the few opportunities for threadstarting puns that this provides; it's Yiddish for a slap but how does that help?


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> As it looks pretty much nailed on that it will be Poch* would you mind burning down Archway Sheet Metal Works instead?
> 
> *despite the few opportunities for threadstarting puns that this provides; it's Yiddish for a slap but how does that help?


I kinda admire Archway for standing their ground tbh. I also want them to fuck the fuck off though.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2014)

Feel a bit sorry for Southampton. Great season but losing their manager and some key players is harsh. Hopefully the spend the money wisely.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2014)

They've had the perfect storm. Good manager,  spent a decent amount of money and great young players.   They've had a brilliant season,  the likes of which come round once every 20 years or so for a club of their size. 

They came 8th and now their squad is being gutted by the likes of spurs,  Liverpool and man Utd. 

And people moan about clubs deciding the only way to break into the elite or God forbid actually win the league is by spending the GDP of a small country.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2014)

Hopefully they will end up with a decent warchest  

Shaw for £27million or more (if as rumoured) Chelsea start bidding 
Lallana for £25 million as Liverpool's £20m offer was knocked back


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2014)

Selling your best players never works. 

Quite appropriate which thread we're talking about this in.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2014)

Who else at Spurs are looking at the door? 

Lloris sounds likely to go and PSG are after him 
Eriksen must have some clubs courting him?
Adebayor?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Who else at Spurs are looking at the door?
> 
> Lloris sounds likely to go and PSG are after him
> Eriksen must have some clubs courting him?
> Adebayor?


doesn't matter if anyone's knocking for them, everyone wants to leave the spurs.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2014)

This guy wants out.  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aking-TWELVE-officers-Arsenal-win-FA-Cup.html


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> doesn't matter if anyone's knocking for them, everyone wants to leave the spurs.



Vertonghen has said he will stay


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Vertonghen has said he will stay


he likes solitude


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2014)

Pochettino in, on a five year contract.


----------



## Epico (May 27, 2014)

agricola said:


> Pochettino in, on a five year contract.



Nice little pay-out due when he gets sacked at Christmas


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2014)

Ok, so we're at the young foreign wonderkid stage again.

5 years!  Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2014)

"Yeah, I'm confident this time we've got the right guy.   Give him 5 years."

"But boss"

"You heard me! 5 years!"


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 27, 2014)

5 years?  We'll be champions in 3


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 27, 2014)

I haven't been so convinced that a new appointment will work brilliantly since Ramos.


----------



## chieftain (May 28, 2014)

Welcome Pochettino, good luck but you must be mad fella!


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Feel a bit sorry for Southampton. Great season but losing their manager and some key players is harsh. Hopefully the spend the money wisely.


they must hate us. Harry gutted the squad when he came over too - now Pochetinno is threatening to bring Adam Lallana with him


----------



## mack (May 28, 2014)

Oi Oi - keep yer dirty mits off "our" Llama - you'll only fucking ruin him


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> they must hate us. Harry gutted the squad when he came over too - now Pochetinno is threatening to bring Adam Lallana with him



On the credit side, we gave them £8.1m for Dean Richards when poaching Hoddle.


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2014)

I was very impressed with Pochetino at Southampton. The real test for him will be to get better value out of some very promising  players that the club bought  last summer.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2014)

Any odds on his sacking yet? 
He must be right up there in the favourites already.


----------



## strung out (May 28, 2014)

If you could sign Lambert for £10m, that would be lovely, please, thank you.


----------



## Favelado (May 28, 2014)

Will he continued to be dubbed Gerry Adams-style for the next season?


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2014)

Who? Ricky Lambert?


----------



## Gingerman (May 28, 2014)




----------



## stavros (May 28, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



It's missing the "David Pleat becomes caretaker" stage. Otherwise, highly accurate.


----------



## stavros (May 28, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Will he continued to be dubbed Gerry Adams-style for the next season?



A version of this would be better;


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2014)

2006/7 xes 5th
2007/8 xes 11th
2008/9 Maurice Picarda 8th
2009/10 London_Calling 4th
2010/11 London_Calling 5th
2011/12 kained&able 4th
2012/13 chieftain 5th
2013/14 Zapp Brannigan 6th

Brannigan out. 

I think that what we've been doing wrong is promoting threadstarters from within. Siren voices will call for Corax to kick the season off. "A stalwart servant of the thread", they will say, "and if he doesn't work out he'll be cheap to dismiss." But we need to look outside and get someone with proven success on Urban. I suggest that TruXta is the one for us, this year. He may have choked at the last but 2nd was a solid achievement, and he'll definitely be looking for a new challenge.


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2014)

Can I do it?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 2, 2014)

I formally apologise for my part in this debacle.  However, I must object to an outsider - the only way to truly understand is to be fully invested in the Spurs thread, to have grown up on the terraces watching the Spurs thread, to know what it feels like to pull on he lilywhite shirt and hit post.  Otherwise we might as well have got George Graham to do it.


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2014)

Dave did it one year and you came 4th.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 3, 2014)

tommers said:


> Dave did it one year and you came 4th.
> 
> That's all I'm saying.



That was the worst year of all, where we finished 4th but still didn't get to play in the Champions League.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> That was the worst year of all, where we finished 4th but still didn't get to play in the Champions League.



Well done dave.


----------



## Corax (Jun 6, 2014)

Fuck it, I'm having this one:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/ejército-judío-tottenham-hotspur-2014-15.324426/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Lloris is staying for 5 years then


----------

